# Doob's complete grow journal, got twins?



## Doobieus (Mar 23, 2009)

Ahh and so another grow journal begins.... So first and foremost, I'd like to welcome anyone to my journal to comment and follow and such. However with that being stated I will not tolerate any haters or asshats. There's a big difference in being an asshole and giving constructive criticism. So basically if you don't have anything constructive or nice to say, go ahead and click that back button real quick .

*Ph:* 6.8
*Soil:* Ocean Forest FF
*Nutes:* FF Grow big, Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom, Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz, Cha Ching. (Might get some Humboldt products as well still debating on this one)
*Lights:* T5 for veg, 250 HPS for Bloom (Thinking of upgrading this as well)
*RH:* 68-70%
*Temp: *78.6 degrees F
*Seeds: *Black Domina x3 and Blueberry Madness x1 (Aka Blue Madness)

The seeds were germinated on the 15th of March, they popped and were ready to be planted on the 19th.

The Black Domina had a much better germ rate than the Blue Madness. The Black Domina also sprouted me a Twin plant, which is probably going to take the center of attention with this grow lol.

Below in the attachments are pictures of the 4, the twin and one of the other black doms.

This journal will be updated every Thursday (If possible), if not I will try and make up for the time missed.

Thanks to all who join, enjoy .


----------



## Otacon (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm here to keep track of that mutant's development  Good luck with the grow


----------



## afsmaekker (Mar 23, 2009)

I´m on board


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 23, 2009)

i've been onboard since teh beginnin, ya know that!!!!!!!!!!!
cant wait to see it at like a month


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 23, 2009)

Otacon said:


> I'm here to keep track of that mutant's development  Good luck with the grow


Thanks for the good luck Otacon, appreciate it!


afsmaekker said:


> I´m on board


Rockin man!!


marijaneindeed said:


> i've been onboard since teh beginnin, ya know that!!!!!!!!!!!
> cant wait to see it at like a month


For sure for sure, you've been there since the first post, I can't wait to see how this pans out too. Wish I was a mad scientist so I could build a time machine lol.

The first update is coming this Thursday.


----------



## SweatyC (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice man! I just got some Black Domina going as well. I'll probably start a journal soon. I'm using FF right now too, but I think I'm going to try out Humboldt as well. I got some of their organic line, I just need to pick up some Duece Duece. Good luck on your grow, I'll be watching.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 23, 2009)

SweatyC said:


> Nice man! I just got some Black Domina going as well. I'll probably start a journal soon. I'm using FF right now too, but I think I'm going to try out Humboldt as well. I got some of their organic line, I just need to pick up some Duece Duece. Good luck on your grow, I'll be watching.


Rock on, so we have a very similar grow going then. That's cool dude, thanks for the good luck and good luck right back at ya .

I was thinking some supplement nutrients like gravity or myco madness from Humboldt.

I like FF but I think if I added Grav and Myco to the mix, the results would be tons better.

By the way I'm female, it's cool though dude. I get mistaken for a guy here all the time lol.

Oh and welcome to the grow .


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 23, 2009)

nice start man..im about where your at too lots of time ahead.. ill be watching


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 24, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> nice start man..im about where your at too lots of time ahead.. ill be watching


Lol right on Wretched welcome to the grow .


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 24, 2009)

Caint wait till thursday my friend!
as soon as i get a digi cam or my new blackberry, i'll post pics of my ak47!
in my own grow journal of course....no thread hijacking for me.

xD


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 24, 2009)

marijaneindeed said:


> Caint wait till thursday my friend!
> as soon as i get a digi cam or my new blackberry, i'll post pics of my ak47!
> in my own grow journal of course....no thread hijacking for me.
> 
> xD


Yeppers Thursday is the day for updates, glad you're excited about it.

If you're going to get a digital camera, don't depend on the Blackberry lol I got one. 

If you want REALLY good shots get a digital camera with a Macro setting on it. I use a nikon coolpix L16 camera, it was pretty cheap and does the job well. It's 8 megapixels and has macro which is really all you need for a good shot.

However if you want like Trichome shots, I'd suggest getting a better camera, because the L16 does well and can catch some trichomes but it takes too long to get the shot sometimes lol.

Or you can do the whole microscope ghetto macro thing lol, I've gotten some good trichome pics doing that lol.

And Mmmmm AK is SO tastie! Can't wait to see some pics .


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 24, 2009)

thanxs lol...they are about 3 inches tall now.

ima harvest prob around june!
cant wait!!!!!!!
we'll harvest rouund the same time!

grow on....


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 25, 2009)

bumpity bump.

still here?
lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 25, 2009)

marijaneindeed said:


> bumpity bump.
> 
> still here?
> lol.


Yeah lol logged off awhile ago, but I usually try and check up throughout the day when there's time.

Lol we may harvest around the same time, but you can't force the harvest so if my ladies tell me they want more time, they shall get more time.

That'd be sooo cool though dude, if we harvested like a day or two apart from each other lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 26, 2009)

So as promised here is the first update, not too much to update on today though lol. All 4 babies are still doing well, including the mutant twin. They're a week old today, so I'm going to switch from 24/0 to a 18/6 lighting schedule.

I started them on a very VERY weak nutrient schedule, I'm talking eye dropper with 1.0 ml being the highest increment lol. Only starting them on FF Big Bloom at the moment, because it's a catalyst I believe (So no harm there) and because it's in the feeding schedule. 

They should show more growth come next update, because of the 18/6 switch the lil' ones can finally rest up a little bit.

There are some pictures below for you guys to look at, nothing really exciting there though lol.

Anyhow until next week .


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking good doobieus! and yea, if myne want more tyme they shall receiveth haha....what if we harvest the same day and get the exact same yeild? creepy....cuz i got 5 plants and gonne be bonsai!


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 26, 2009)

marijaneindeed said:


> Looking good doobieus! and yea, if myne want more tyme they shall receiveth haha....what if we harvest the same day and get the exact same yeild? creepy....cuz i got 5 plants and gonne be bonsai!


Thanks man, and yeah that would be creepy lol. I'm thinking of doing a SCRoG or or LST this time around. I technically have the same amount of plants as you because of the twin lol. Yeah Bonsai style LST is pretty cool, I like the way it looks. Can't wait to see your grow dude .


----------



## SweatyC (Mar 26, 2009)

"When my mother was pregnant with me, they did an ultrasound and found she was having twins. When they did another ultrasound a few weeks later, they discovered, that I had resorbed the other fetus. Do I regret this? No, I believe his tissue has made me stronger. I now have the strength of a grown man and a little baby."
-Dwight Shrute
Lol, jk! Looking good. You should check out https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html for the twins. Imagine, 8 colas....damn....


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 27, 2009)

SweatyC said:


> "When my mother was pregnant with me, they did an ultrasound and found she was having twins. When they did another ultrasound a few weeks later, they discovered, that I had resorbed the other fetus. Do I regret this? No, I believe his tissue has made me stronger. I now have the strength of a grown man and a little baby."
> -Dwight Shrute
> Lol, jk! Looking good. You should check out https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html for the twins. Imagine, 8 colas....damn....


Lol nice ha ha ha. Thank dude topping is nice but fimming is more effective I believe. I will probably fim all of the plants, but the twin I will only fim if it's healthy enough at the time of fimming.

Just thinking of fimming the twin with positive results makes me drool lol. Can you imagine the yield with a fim? 4-8 tops each plant.... omfg  lol.


----------



## notsinabuds (Mar 27, 2009)

Rock on, Twins! It would be nuts if you could lst them to grow in a double helix, or a heart, or anything your imagination throws you. I am doing a Bansai grow right now too!

I will definitely be watching your grow to see what you make of them! Good luck


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 27, 2009)

MY PLANTS ARENT AS SPECIAL AS YOURS! BUT AS SOON AS I GET A CAM!
ima start a grow journal...and whats the diff between topping and fimming? any special techs i can get from ya?


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 27, 2009)

notsinabuds said:


> Rock on, Twins! It would be nuts if you could lst them to grow in a double helix, or a heart, or anything your imagination throws you. I am doing a Bansai grow right now too!
> 
> I will definitely be watching your grow to see what you make of them! Good luck


Thanks, yeah that would be pretty cool to make some LST art lol. Welcome to the grow, I'll be sure to check out your grow. Good luck to you as well .



marijaneindeed said:


> MY PLANTS ARENT AS SPECIAL AS YOURS! BUT AS SOON AS I GET A CAM!
> ima start a grow journal...and whats the diff between topping and fimming? any special techs i can get from ya?


*Click here* for info on topping and fimming it's a good reference resource, and has pictures as well.

Hope this helps out .


----------



## marijaneindeed (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks and im reeady for that pcitrue, tomorrow.


----------



## marijaneindeed (Apr 1, 2009)

picture* check my two newest threads lmao.


----------



## joshranwest (Apr 1, 2009)

Subscribed, good luck!


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 2, 2009)

marijaneindeed said:


> picture* check my two newest threads lmao.


Link em', I logged on after you. Pictures and updates will be coming later today for sure.



joshranwest said:


> Subscribed, good luck!


Welcome to the grow Joshranwest!! Also thanks for the good luck.


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 2, 2009)

show us some pix!


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 2, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> show us some pix!


Lol comin' right up Wretched, next post will be the update.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 2, 2009)

Today is week 2 from seed, so here's the update as promised.

Temps and RH % are both very VERY stable, so no worries there really. Ph and all that good stuff is in check as well. Light schedule is 18 on 6 off now.

I have a suspicion that one of my Doms and my Blue are totally male.... Now granted the Blue is a hybrid and could possibly just be taking more Sativa traits, but it's all healthy looking. As we all should know males look so strong and healthy.... So I'll just wait it out, until they sex themselves, I give them about 2-3 more weeks or so to start showing sex.

The starter leaves on all plants are starting to yellow out and die off, as I would expect at 2 weeks so all is normal there.

Probably going to transplant them into something bigger either today or tommorow sometime. The roots are starting to get somewhat bound, so I can't hold off any longer lol. Also going to fim after this next node grows out. After it heals from the fim I am going to palm them and clean the bottoms up a bit.

Below are the new pictures, nothing too exciting but enjoy lol .

Edit: Forgot to add that the twin is doing.... alright, I mean it's alive but obviously dwarfed in comparison to the other twin's size lol. So I think I'm going to start training the larger twin away from the smaller twin. So that the smaller twin can get some light in and doesn't feel so crowded, for some reason I think the twins are going to need a lot of attention, more so than the other plants. We shall see though....


----------



## magik*420 (Apr 2, 2009)

This grow looks interesting.. Subscribed =]


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 2, 2009)

magik*420 said:


> This grow looks interesting.. Subscribed =]


Welcome to the grow Magik .


----------



## marijaneindeed (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks for pictures, im along as always.


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 2, 2009)

looking like a nice start!!
what you gonna do with those 2 in one cup?


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 2, 2009)

marijaneindeed said:


> thanks for pictures, im along as always.


For sure no problem, and yes you are .



Wretched420 said:


> looking like a nice start!!
> what you gonna do with those 2 in one cup?


The 2 that are in 1 cup came from 1 seed lol. I dug down and they merge together it's so weird, so they're connected with each other. They have been since they sprouted so I figure since I have 2 other BD's in cups that I'd just grow it out.

If the smaller twin dies well it dies, but I'm going to start training the bigger one away from the smaller one. So that the smaller one can get more light and hopefully catch up a little bit.

Also I forgot to note that the white on the leaves in the picture is from the humidifier, I took the pictures before my daily wipe down. Another thing the fan in the background is never on, it's just kind of there lol. I also raised my lights because it was pretty much impossible to take a damn picture with the T5 down lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok so today is the day for the weekly update. They're in week 3 from seed today, all plants aside from the twin have been fimmed/topped. 

The smaller twin looks like it's pretty much good for dead honestly. I tried training the larger twin away to get the smaller one more light but to no avail. I think the smaller one is going to die, ahh oh well we shall see.

I started to train the Blue Madness, because it started to grow way too high in comparison the Black Doms. I figured this was going to happen because the Blue Madness is an Indica/Sativa hybrid and the Black Dom is Indica.

I also cleaned up the bottoms for the most part and 1 of the Black Doms and the Blue Madness were both transplanted.

Anyhow enough blah blah blah'ing, here's some pics.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

Week 4 from seed today, I fucked up the Fim, and yes I know you're wondering "How do you fuck up a fuck up?", the answer is don't Fim while baked out of your skull. I trimmed too close, which really sucks because now that it's just a top and I'm doing SCRoG it serves no purpose .

As stated above I transitioned the LST/pre trained BlueM to SCRoG, same with the larger BD. Still waiting on sex.... but that's what scissors are for lol.

Here's some pics, the temp is low because I took the pics early about 5-10 mins after they turned on


----------



## ceerock (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice job... i wanna watch this one... I tied down most of my branches , maybe next time ill try the screen ... Tying them worked so far tho they look bushy and the funny thing is i only vegged with like 70 watts ...


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 18, 2009)

ceerock said:


> Nice job... i wanna watch this one... I tied down most of my branches , maybe next time ill try the screen ... Tying them worked so far tho they look bushy and the funny thing is i only vegged with like 70 watts ...


Welcome to my grow Ceerock  and thank you for the compliment.

I do LST as a pre-trainer, then I go into SCRoG. The screen is a lot easier to train them with in my opinion. LST requires more and more ties downs and adjustments and can be kind of a pain in the ass sometimes. That's why I switch over to SCRoG.

I have seen real great success with just LST, it just requires too much adjusting for my liking though. Glad you're seeing positive results from LST so far yet, keep it up!

I update every Thursday Ceerock just so you know, happy growing and toking!


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 24, 2009)

Yesterday got a little too hectic to post an update, so here it is today.

It's week 5 now from seed, they all have still not shown sex. The last go with the Black Domina sexed in 4 and a half weeks and was male . So hopefully since these are taking longer, they will be female .

Here's some pics.


----------



## Doobieus (May 1, 2009)

Today is 6 weeks and and a day from seed, still no sign of sex. The screen is filling out nicely, I'll have to switch them over soon if they don't show. Normally I like to let them show themselves, but since the screen is getting crowded I'll just have to bite the bullet and deal.

The humidity is at 73% because I had just refilled the humidifiers, before I took pictures.


----------



## marijaneindeed (May 3, 2009)

doing pretty good, man, sorry i havent been keeping tabs on it, been off track lately, im having a babY! but they look good, real good.


----------



## Doobieus (May 3, 2009)

marijaneindeed said:


> doing pretty good, man, sorry i havent been keeping tabs on it, been off track lately, im having a babY! but they look good, real good.


A baby? Like a baby, like a plant baby or a baby, like your child baby lol?

Regardless either baby deserves a congratulations !!

It's cool, I don't really expect anyone to follow this journal lol. Also thank for the compliments and congrats again !!


----------



## Otacon (May 3, 2009)

He means a child baby  Oh, and Doobie, how is that mutant twin of yours doing?


----------



## Doobieus (May 3, 2009)

Otacon said:


> He means a child baby  Oh, and Doobie, how is that mutant twin of yours doing?


Lol it so died, shriveled up and died lol.


----------



## Otacon (May 3, 2009)

Lol, I was here only for that twin  Well, good luck with the rest of the grow then.


----------



## Doobieus (May 5, 2009)

Otacon said:


> Lol, I was here only for that twin  Well, good luck with the rest of the grow then.


Lol no problem, thanks for the good luck though lol.


----------



## SweatyC (May 21, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Doobieus (May 21, 2009)

SweatyC said:


> Any updates?


Either today or tomorrow, I've been lazy and I thought no one was following anymore.

I'll get an update up when I get more batteries for my camera. Thanks for sticking around Sweaty.


----------



## Doobieus (May 21, 2009)

Found some batteries, so here's the update.

Start of week 10.

The plants are still in Veg, I started going lighter on nutrients to help buy a little bit more time, can't have them growing too large at the moment lol. I'm actually pretty happy they're still in Veg because I'm moving in about 2 weeks and moving them is easier in veg rather than bloom lol.

The Scrog plants are doing well, cleared out the dead under growth more, the BlueMadness is starting to grow out and fill in the screen more and more . The Black Domina is still growing well even though I went light on the nutes. The Black Domina's leaves are starting to get a decent size. About the size of a cigarette pack if not bigger.

The two other Black Dominas in smaller pots are still doing well, just have to water them daily . When we move and I get my new grow room going they will be transplanted.

Lol also, good temps and a T5 can prevent severe heat burn to a plant. There's pictures below how the T5 got too close and after I readjusted. They were on for about 4 hours when I took the picture  lol. No burn and the plant is fine, as you can see in the picture.

That's it for the update, sorry it was a long one  but there was a bit to catch up on lol.


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 21, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Found some batteries, so here's the update.
> 
> Start of week 10.
> 
> ...



Lookin good. Do you find that you get more yeild doing scrog? Better smoke?


----------



## Doobieus (May 21, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Lookin good. Do you find that you get more yeild doing scrog? Better smoke?


Thanks for the compliment Altered.

I find the yield to be better for my setup (250 HPS and T5) yes.

As far as smoke quality, it has nothing to do with the grow method really, more so the medium. I grow soil because soil has better taste and smell, hydro is still pretty damn good it's just more for production, from what I've seen. I'm still learning hydroponic methods and will more than likely have a side by side comparison to see which works best for me in a future grow journal. I'll more than likely stay soil but you never know lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 21, 2009)

Hey lol as i can see im a little late but imma still subscribe i wanna watch this journal . Nice grow you got going so far. Sorry on the twin's D:.


----------



## Doobieus (May 22, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Hey lol as i can see im a little late but imma still subscribe i wanna watch this journal . Nice grow you got going so far. Sorry on the twin's D:.


Welcome to the grow Mental, you're not that late for the show lol. Thanks for the compliment there, and yeah the twin dying kind of sucked because I wanted to see it bloom all mutant like lol.

The plants are going to be in veg for another 2 weeks or so until I move.


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 22, 2009)

So with scrog are you topping and and spreading the tops out and putting them through the screen? Or are you bending the plant over and spreading the branches out and putting them through the screen? And is the purpose of doing this to make a canopy above the screen and trim everything below? I can see how that would maximize light usage.


----------



## Doobieus (May 22, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> So with scrog are you topping and and spreading the tops out and putting them through the screen? Or are you bending the plant over and spreading the branches out and putting them through the screen? And is the purpose of doing this to make a canopy above the screen and trim everything below? I can see how that would maximize light usage.


In my case both, because I LST then I top/fim then I put it under the screen. The nodes that would normally be small buds on the main stem if the plant were to grow normally grow out in SCRoG and become they're own bud, if that makes sense. So instead of a bunch of main colas you get a bunch of mini colas.

I don't trim undergrowth, I let it die out naturally and then just pick the leaves off. Every leaf is an important factor to the plant's photosysthesis to grow. Some trim but I let my plants take things naturally for the most part.

The purpose is to have a canopy yes, as even as you can get it. You get more out of your light from it, especially with smaller lights. A 250 only has 3-4 ft of light penetration. Which means that the buds lower than 3-4 ft will suffer. So laying the plant flat and letting all those seperate nodes grow through the screen let's you grow out a bigger plant.

If this doesn't make sense let me know and I'll try to explain better.


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 22, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> In my case both, because I LST then I top/fim then I put it under the screen. The nodes that would normally be small buds on the main stem if the plant were to grow normally grow out in SCRoG and become they're own bud, if that makes sense. So instead of a bunch of main colas you get a bunch of mini colas.
> 
> I don't trim undergrowth, I let it die out naturally and then just pick the leaves off. Every leaf is an important factor to the plant's photosysthesis to grow. Some trim but I let my plants take things naturally for the most part.
> 
> ...


It does make sense. LST is low stress training right? What does top/fim mean?


----------



## afsmaekker (May 23, 2009)

press search button....
select advanced search....
type fim in keyword....
select "search titles only" beneath the keyword
and press search now...

enjoy


----------



## Doobieus (May 23, 2009)

Or you can look on the first page Altered I have a link on the first page on one of the posts, with a direct link to a top/fim tutorial.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 23, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> It does make sense. LST is low stress training right? What does top/fim mean?


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/13820-fimming-topping-101-a.html <------ FIM thread.

Doobieus how tall is your plants now.


----------



## Doobieus (May 23, 2009)

That link is the same link I have on the first page of this journal actually lol.

Which plants are you referring to the one's under the screen or not under the screen?


----------



## Doobieus (May 23, 2009)

Hey Mental I went ahead and measured all 4, the two Black doms in the square pots are about 10.5 inches from top soil, the Black dom under the screen is 16 inches after bend/training and the Blueberry Madness which was the hardest to measure is 22.5 inches from top soil and after bend/training.


----------



## Doobieus (May 23, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> It does make sense. LST is low stress training right? What does top/fim mean?


Also yes that is correct Altered, it means Low Stress Training LST.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 24, 2009)

Nice i cant wait till my plants get at least that tall lol mine are only 2 - 3 weeks old >.<. When the next update on the plant's?


----------



## Doobieus (May 24, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Nice i cant wait till my plants get at least that tall lol mine are only 2 - 3 weeks old >.<. When the next update on the plant's?


Either every Thursday or every other Thursday, but definitely on a Thursday lol.

Edit: Yeah your plants are young now but it'll be worth it, happy growing.


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 24, 2009)

So Doobs, I read up on fim. Interesting stuff. I'm gonna try it on one of my girls. I'm thinkin I might let my clones from 3d get about a foot tall or a bit more and move all six to flower. Kinda lollipopping them I believe its called but I'm gonna let them veg a bit. Have you tried this before? How many plants do you flower under your 250w hps when you scrog?


----------



## Doobieus (May 24, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> So Doobs, I read up on fim. Interesting stuff. I'm gonna try it on one of my girls. I'm thinkin I might let my clones from 3d get about a foot tall or a bit more and move all six to flower. Kinda lollipopping them I believe its called but I'm gonna let them veg a bit. Have you tried this before? How many plants do you flower under your 250w hps when you scrog?


Definitely keep me updated on how the Fim goes, I think you'll be pleased.

Lollipopping is best for running a SoG type of grow. They're clones so you're doing it properly.

This SCRoG is small due to limited space, I should be moving into a bigger space in a couple of weeks or so, and my SCRoG will probably get a little bigger too. Right now I have 1 Black Domina and 1 Blueberry Madness under the screen. The Blueberry Madness is more Sativa dominant so it's taking up most of the room on the screen.

Also when I get a bigger grow space the 2 Black Dominas in the smaller pots will be transplanted.


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 24, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Definitely keep me updated on how the Fim goes, I think you'll be pleased.
> 
> Lollipopping is best for running a SoG type of grow. They're clones so you're doing it properly.
> 
> ...


Cool.
So I'm gonna order some FF nutes online. 
I've seen you talk about two tri packs. Please tell me what they are again so I dont order the wrong stuff. And if you have a link for me I'd appreciate it much.


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 24, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Cool.
> So I'm gonna order some FF nutes online.
> I've seen you talk about two tri packs. Please tell me what they are again so I dont order the wrong stuff. And if you have a link for me I'd appreciate it much.


Doobs I'm sorry. I posted the same question in two threads and you've already answered me. Thanks. I'll try not to do that anymore.


----------



## Doobieus (May 24, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Cool.
> So I'm gonna order some FF nutes online.
> I've seen you talk about two tri packs. Please tell me what they are again so I dont order the wrong stuff. And if you have a link for me I'd appreciate it much.


Got you covered check my recent reply to you in the 250 club.


----------



## SweatyC (May 24, 2009)

Lookin good! I've got my Black Dominas flowering on day 27 right now, if I can ever get my camera fixed I'll post a pic. I FIMMED my Black Dominas...strangely I got 3 main main colas going....My E-32 Trainwreck and 91 Chem's all got 4 though. When are you going to put them into flowering?


----------



## Doobieus (May 24, 2009)

SweatyC said:


> Lookin good! I've got my Black Dominas flowering on day 27 right now, if I can ever get my camera fixed I'll post a pic. I FIMMED my Black Dominas...strangely I got 3 main main colas going....My E-32 Trainwreck and 91 Chem's all got 4 though. When are you going to put them into flowering?


I'm moving to another location soon, as will my grow, so when I get to the new place I'll start Bloom because Veg plants are easier to move than Flowering plants lol.

Sounds like you missed the FIM and just Topped that 1 plant, it happens. Thanks for the compliments dude, you should definitely try to get some pics posted.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 25, 2009)

I got a question can you flower using the same light, and also how do you get them switched out of veg to flower? I haven't really understood that.


----------



## Doobieus (May 25, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> I got a question can you flower using the same light, and also how do you get them switched out of veg to flower? I haven't really understood that.


You can get bloom spectrum bulbs for a T5 but I use a 250 HPS personally. You can either wait for the plant to mature on it's own, or you can induce/force it to sex. When you let it mature naturally it will show it's sex in veg, after it matures you then put in under a 12/12 lighting schedule. When you induce flowering you don't wait for the sex in veg and just switch the lighting schedule over, this will trigger/force the plant into flowering.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 26, 2009)

uh oh does this mean im forcing my plant into flowering at first when they were little they could barely get the light they needed like they would get maybe 10 1 day and 7 the next but now i got a timer for my outlet so now i have it going 8pm on and 8am off. I would have it on for 18 on and 6 off but my girl doesnt want the setup running while we arent home she dont want the house burning down lol. So does that mean im forcing mine to flower i mean they are only 3 weeks old, and sorry about the asking questions for me on your thread .


----------



## Doobieus (May 26, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> uh oh does this mean im forcing my plant into flowering at first when they were little they could barely get the light they needed like they would get maybe 10 1 day and 7 the next but now i got a timer for my outlet so now i have it going 8pm on and 8am off. I would have it on for 18 on and 6 off but my girl doesnt want the setup running while we arent home she dont want the house burning down lol. So does that mean im forcing mine to flower i mean they are only 3 weeks old, and sorry about the asking questions for me on your thread .


Nah dude it's cherry, yeah the light timing is going to switch them into flowering sooner for sure. However with that being stated, I have seen some pretty impressive 12/12 from seed to harvest grows on this forum as well as others, so it's not really a bad thing. Every grower does things differently, and I choose not to force. Who knows the 12/12 thing might work out for you better than you expected.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 27, 2009)

Yea it does help out ty ^^. uh oh tomorrow is update day > or the next thursday . Hey if you ever wanna go check out my first grow here is the link My Grow  i just started it so there isnt much.


----------



## Doobieus (May 27, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Yea it does help out ty ^^. uh oh tomorrow is update day > or the next thursday . Hey if you ever wanna go check out my first grow here is the link My Grow  i just started it so there isnt much.


If I have the time tomorrow I will update, if not I'll try to update it asap. I'll check your grow out dude, and I'm glad that helped you out some.

Checked out your journal.

A couple of suggestions I have for you is to get those temps at max 78 degrees and low 68 degrees. Also get yourself some mylar or panda/poly film instead of that foil. If you're on a budget, the cheapest way to do it, is to go to Walmart and get mylar gift wrap or mylar balloons, and whichever side doesn't have a lot of design on it use. That will probably help with your temps also. If the humidity drops with the temp, get yourself a cheap-o cool mist humidifier at like Walmart or Walgreens.

MG soil you're looking at a 2.5 to 3 week flush, trust me on this one lol.

Other than that the plants look happy and pretty healthy. Definitely keep me updated on your progress.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 27, 2009)

Ight man *knows your not a guy well atleast i think i red somewhere in this journal that you said you was a girl i just say man alot ^^* What you mean 2.5 or 3 week flush.


----------



## Doobieus (May 27, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Ight man *knows your not a guy well atleast i think i red somewhere in this journal that you said you was a girl i just say man alot ^^* What you mean 2.5 or 3 week flush.


Lol thanks for noticing dude, but that's cool if you say man a lot.

When you flush your plant at the end of it's life. I like to start flushing 2 weeks before harvest, but with miracle grow soil I did that 2 week flush and it wasn't enough. That's why I said 2 and a half to 3 weeks, because it'll get all the nasties out. I'm using Fox Farm's Ocean Forest soil this grow, last grow the spouse got the Miracle grow, so this flush for this grow shouldn't need the extra week or so.

Flushing is when you use Ph'd water with no other nutrients or additives, maybe molasses but that's it. It's flushes out the residual nutrients, so your final product isn't harsh and bad tasting. Drying/Curing properly helps with bad taste and harshness too.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 27, 2009)

Ok yea i wasn't thinking you was talking about 2.5 or 3 weeks before harvest. So i basically do what im doing now just not water when it needs and then fed the next time it needs water and water the next time it needs water instead i just give it water when it needs water and no nutes.


----------



## Doobieus (May 27, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Ok yea i wasn't thinking you was talking about 2.5 or 3 weeks before harvest. So i basically do what im doing now just not water when it needs and then fed the next time it needs water and water the next time it needs water instead i just give it water when it needs water and no nutes.


You want to stop your watering around 2-3 days before harvest, but you want to flush your plants with regular Ph'd water with molasses 2 and half to 3 weeks before you stop watering and water on your normal schedule. This is how I do it, it works perfectly fine for me.


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 27, 2009)

what up doobie

i'm planning on making a sog with my next indoor grow to maximize space. are you enjoying it more than normal?


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> what up doobie
> 
> i'm planning on making a sog with my next indoor grow to maximize space. are you enjoying it more than normal?


I like my SCRoG more, than my SoG style plants in the little square pots. The SCRoG just seems more exciting to me for some reason lol and it works better for me. You get more out of your plants, plus being a 250 watt user I only have so much light penetration so it's optimal for my grow setup.

Don't get me wrong I have seen some spectacular SoG grows with a 250, but I favor SCRoG more personally.


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 28, 2009)

i actually meant SCROG then haha i was looking at your pics and that is the reason i want to do one. I dont really have too much room because my operations go down in a closet when they arent going on outdoors. You think 6 plants will be fine or is it more for fewer plants?


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> i actually meant SCROG then haha i was looking at your pics and that is the reason i want to do one. I dont really have too much room because my operations go down in a closet when they arent going on outdoors. You think 6 plants will be fine or is it more for fewer plants?


Well my grow box isn't that big actually lol. It's around 4 ft tall, 3 ft wide and 2 feet deep. The screen is 1.5 ft by 2 ft.

I can fit 4 3 gallon pots in that space, I only have 2 in there right now. So if you're space is bigger in width or depth or both then I'm sure you should be fine, providing your light is putting out enough lumens for your space/plants.

Edit: Also thank you for the compliment.


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 28, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Well my grow box isn't that big actually lol. It's around 4 ft tall, 3 ft wide and 2 feet deep. The screen is 1.5 ft by 2 ft.
> 
> I can fit 4 3 gallon pots in that space, I only have 2 in there right now. So if you're space is bigger in width or depth or both then I'm sure you should be fine, providing your light is putting out enough lumens for your space/plants.
> 
> Edit: Also thank you for the compliment.


mine is pretty much the same size  i dont use the full closet because i want to have a little bit of room for clothes. i think first run with the SCROG i'll throw in 4 then if i think i can jam in 2 more i will next grow


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> mine is pretty much the same size  i dont use the full closet because i want to have a little bit of room for clothes. i think first run with the SCROG i'll throw in 4 then if i think i can jam in 2 more i will next grow


Cool dude, definitely keep me posted on when you do your SCRoG I'll be sure to subscribe. Probably won't be until after this grow though I'm assuming.


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 28, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Cool dude, definitely keep me posted on when you do your SCRoG I'll be sure to subscribe. Probably won't be until after this grow though I'm assuming.


i think i'm actually going to bring the plants inside to flower because i have way too many bee's everywhere and i know they would play all day in my buds

so after these grand master kush plants flower i'll start my SCROG  i'm excited


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> i think i'm actually going to bring the plants inside to flower because i have way too many bee's everywhere and i know they would play all day in my buds
> 
> so after these grand master kush plants flower i'll start my SCROG  i'm excited


Sweet dude rock on, I can't wait for you to start. Yeah I'm sure those bee's would really like your plants lol.


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 28, 2009)

oh man you have no idea how many critters i've got everywhere

i just believe in spreading life/love

LiEBE actually means Love in german


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> oh man you have no idea how many critters i've got everywhere
> 
> i just believe in spreading life/love
> 
> LiEBE actually means Love in german


My ex was full German, and my step cousins were part. I didn't even realize that's where your name came from, pretty cool dude, love 420 that's pretty nifty. I know enough German to know when I'm in trouble or get me in trouble but that's about it lol.

Some critters well I stay the hell away from lol, others I'm cool with. Can't blame you for wanting to go indoors, but you have to admit your electric bill is probably lovin' those plants outdoors lol.


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 28, 2009)

im debating if i should take clones from a plant i havent 100 percent sexed yet. but from personal experience i am 90 percent sure

and i run a 600 watt hps when i do go indoors so it takes about 60 bucks a month running 18/6. it would be less but we already use so much electricity at my house the way that the electric company charges we get it the worst


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

You should wait to be 100% sure dude, save you possible hassle. Ouch dude that sucks about the cost.


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 28, 2009)

i dont know of the 3 plants 2 are dramatically smaller. maybe 6 inches smaller than the 1 bigger plant.

all 3 plants have had the same soil/sun/nute/water/ combo

makes me believe that the smaller 2 are female. i think i might wait but when i put all 3 under 12/12 and i'm right i'm going to remember this for the future haha


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

Yeah females tend to look weaker or smaller than males, pretty sure I stated something similar closer to the start of this journal lol, but feel free to shoot a "I told you so" my way if they're all female lol.


----------



## Morduskull (May 28, 2009)

Nice Work Thier New to site so im not late just didnt kno  
Liked the setup and the fim tip ya ladys will love a bigger space after the move
will keep an eye out for more porn keep up the good work
Btw it's thurday in aus i want some more pic heheh


----------



## Mentalchild (May 28, 2009)

thursday here to today ^^


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

Morduskull said:


> Nice Work Thier New to site so im not late just didnt kno
> Liked the setup and the fim tip ya ladys will love a bigger space after the move
> will keep an eye out for more porn keep up the good work
> Btw it's thurday in aus i want some more pic heheh


Welcome to the site and my journal Morduskull.

Thanks for the compliments dude, all the way from down unda eh? I knew a girl from Brisbane, she was pretty cool.

I will update the journal later on today for sure.



Mentalchild said:


> thursday here to today ^^


Yep and the update will come later in the day, when I have some time to take some pics.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 28, 2009)

alright man(again ya) ^^ looking forward to it.


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> alright man(again ya) ^^ looking forward to it.


Lol, rock on I'll try to get some good pics.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 28, 2009)

Ok. Hey do you have a link to a thing that shows or explains how to scrog i been hearing alot about it and im not quite sure how you do it.


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Ok. Hey do you have a link to a thing that shows or explains how to scrog i been hearing alot about it and im not quite sure how you do it.


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/16456-scrog-method.html


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

Start of week 11 god we need to move soon, frikkin' plants have been in veg for fucking ever now.

Anyhow lol, not much new on the plants. Cleared some undergrowth, got some water spot burn on some of the leaves, it's not much so it's not a big deal or anything.

One of the Blue Madness's nodes just didn't want to train lol, so I let it grow up even with the taller Black Domina top I can't train, because of space issues unfortunately.

Here's some pics.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 28, 2009)

It's getting bushy in there  keep the growing good ^^.
P.S Thank you for the SCROG thread.


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> It's getting bushy in there  keep the growing good ^^.
> P.S Thank you for the SCROG thread.


Lol yeah it's filling in pretty well I think, and no prob on the thread dude.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 28, 2009)

Are all those picture's tooken in the same grow space or different because i don't see no scrog going on in the last pic.


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Are all those picture's tooken in the same grow space or different because i don't see no scrog going on in the last pic.


All the same dude, just one half and the other half. Half of the grow box is SCRoG the other half is not.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 28, 2009)

Ooooo lol that would make since. Man you should let me get 1 of those plants that are not on the scrog side .


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Ooooo lol that would make since. Man you should let me get 1 of those plants that are not on the scrog side .


Lol those are Black Dominas, I can't wait. It's supposed to be a real HEAVY high, and a real good smoke.

I would if I could but I can't so I won't, about the plant thing lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 28, 2009)

Awwww i need some bud with a name lol. All i ever smoked was with reg bag weed or what people so call 50 Bud which i think is the only difference between 50 bud and reg bug is 50 bud was harvest and cured at the right time and reg weed wasnt harvest at the right time. How can people tell what strain of weed they have other then going off of the seed sellers word?


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Awwww i need some bud with a name lol. All i ever smoked was with reg bag weed or what people so call 50 Bud which i think is the only difference between 50 bud and reg bug is 50 bud was harvest and cured at the right time and reg weed wasnt harvest at the right time. How can people tell what strain of weed they have other then going off of the seed sellers word?


The only thing I think name's are good for are novelty, marketing, history and being able to tell the strains apart.

A name is just a name dude, the description and personal experience is the important part. Even others experiences are important, but with that you need to know how to sift through the BS and the truth you know? So even though it is important, personal experience is going to always be sure fire.

I've never had Blueberry Madness or Black Domina, and I'm growing them. Everyone here and elsewhere and even some of my personal friends who have smoked or grown Black Domina have always had positive things to say, and even if there was a little negative the positive definitely outweighed the negative by a long shot. So I kind of know what to expect out of this, and I think my friend will have some soon so I will be able to try it, so it doesn't worry me too much. Other than that I'm left with personal experience, because what my friend likes might not be what I like you know?

There are many ways to obtain beans dude, you just got to look. Also I've seen some pretty impressive bag seed grows, so don't dog it too much lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (May 29, 2009)

right on doobs the scrog is coming in nicely
when you gotta move by? gonna have a chance to flower??


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> right on doobs the scrog is coming in nicely
> when you gotta move by? gonna have a chance to flower??


Thanks Wretched, always a pleasure to have you here .

Hopefully by the end of this month or around June 6th-ish because yeah this is getting out of hand lol, I'm so bored with Veg right now. Worst case scenario if they get too big, just clone the crap out of them (After sex shows) lol, and re-veg.

We got shafted again, so we're still looking. Can't start flowering until we move or know if we're staying here or what. I don't want to have to do an early harvest because I have my plants in flower and we're moving. So I'm going to keep them in veg so I can move them easier and stealthier with me.


----------



## Wretched420 (May 29, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Thanks Wretched, always a pleasure to have you here .
> 
> Hopefully by the end of this month or around June 6th-ish because yeah this is getting out of hand lol, I'm so bored with Veg right now. Worst case scenario if they get too big, just clone the crap out of them (After sex shows) lol, and re-veg.
> 
> We got shafted again, so we're still looking. Can't start flowering until we move or know if we're staying here or what. I don't want to have to do an early harvest because I have my plants in flower and we're moving. So I'm going to keep them in veg so I can move them easier and stealthier with me.



Pleasure to be here!
that sounds like a good idea i kinda know how ya feel about the vegg thing ive been in veg since Feb getting my mums started and Bs. i want to flower already!!!lol.. hopefully everything works out for you im sure it will.. we could both start flowering in June 

well il be watching


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> Pleasure to be here!
> that sounds like a good idea i kinda know how ya feel about the vegg thing ive been in veg since Feb getting my mums started and Bs. i want to flower already!!!lol.. hopefully everything works out for you im sure it will.. we could both start flowering in June
> 
> well il be watching


That'd be pretty cool if we started flowering on the same day lol.

Thanks for the support Wretched, appreciate that .

Anyhow I'm down for throwing in our plants in flower at the same time, as soon as I know where I'll be. If anything we'll be like a week or so apart. That'd be cool too though because we'd have a back to back harvest in the 250 club lol. 

Love the 250 club sooo much, great people and not a bunch of drama/bs lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (May 29, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> That'd be pretty cool if we started flowering on the same day lol.
> 
> Thanks for the support Wretched, appreciate that .
> 
> ...



yea that would be awesome lots of bud porn in the club and thats how it should be drama free and friendly lol..


----------



## Mentalchild (May 29, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> The only thing I think name's are good for are novelty, marketing, history and being able to tell the strains apart.
> 
> A name is just a name dude, the description and personal experience is the important part. Even others experiences are important, but with that you need to know how to sift through the BS and the truth you know? So even though it is important, personal experience is going to always be sure fire.
> 
> ...


True true i am liking the exp that im getting right now from my little grow i got going on. I was just saying i would like to try another strain then reg weed. Like how everyone is talking about harsh taste or hit or sweet taste or bitter taste i don't really understand them because i have smoked the same weed forever and i have only had the experience of one type of strain idk what it is like to try something different (like not knowing what it is like outside of where you lived for your whole life), but yea i would love to go through this grow and learn somethings and make mistakes (to learn from). I just hope that they don't all turn out to be male's if they do imma be pissed lol. I mean since i did use bagseeds it is a random chance.


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yea that would be awesome lots of bud porn in the club and thats how it should be drama free and friendly lol..


Yeah no kidding, back to back buds yum.



Mentalchild said:


> True true i am liking the exp that im getting right now from my little grow i got going on. I was just saying i would like to try another strain then reg weed. Like how everyone is talking about harsh taste or hit or sweet taste or bitter taste i don't really understand them because i have smoked the same weed forever and i have only had the experience of one type of strain idk what it is like to try something different (like not knowing what it is like outside of where you lived for your whole life), but yea i would love to go through this grow and learn somethings and make mistakes (to learn from). I just hope that they don't all turn out to be male's if they do imma be pissed lol. I mean since i did use bagseeds it is a random chance.


Oh no don't get me wrong I understand what you're saying dude. Try to order some seeds from a seed bank, the attitude is a good one. Ships to the states and is stealth. Save up like 60-80 bucks and hit the pick and mix and get a variety, so you can try them out.

Well I am rootin' for females for you bro.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 29, 2009)

ty damn 10 letter long thing. *stoned off my ass*


----------



## Morduskull (May 30, 2009)

Thank You Yea all the way from down under lol we love pot 2 u know 
its great to see so many sweet setups and get so many hints & tips
Im really loving going through all these differnt journals and checking out all the diff ways other people grow
ive done a few plants outdoor's and really loved growing them just finished smoking my last batch 
Was so damm tasty... keep up the good work


----------



## Doobieus (May 30, 2009)

Morduskull said:


> Thank You Yea all the way from down under lol we love pot 2 u know
> its great to see so many sweet setups and get so many hints & tips
> Im really loving going through all these differnt journals and checking out all the diff ways other people grow
> ive done a few plants outdoor's and really loved growing them just finished smoking my last batch
> Was so damm tasty... keep up the good work


Oh boy I sure know you all like your green lol, at least that girl I knew puffed like a damn train lol.

Glad you're digging the site dude, I totally agree with you on the whole other people's styles and methods thing. I've never been too much into hydro but because of this site and the people here I've been learning more and more and am probably going to try it out after this grow, or maybe the next because I'm still learning a lot about hydro lol.

Sounds like that last harvest was nice dude, you think you'll start a grow journal for this next grow? If you do definitely shoot the link my way and I'll join up.


----------



## Doobieus (May 30, 2009)

Also another thing to add, if any of you all are 250w HPS users or are thinking of using a 250, there's a 250 club on here, you should check it out. Real nice folks, with good information too, also it has soil growers and hydro growers so there's a good variety of knowledge.

*250 watt HPS Club*


----------



## Mentalchild (May 30, 2009)

im with the pc club ^^ but im more of stealth then pc.


----------



## Doobieus (May 30, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> im with the pc club ^^ but im more of stealth then pc.


Cool dude, just thought I'd throw the link out just in case someone else in here was a 250 user or was thinking of switching to 250. Stealth is cool, and those PC builds are nice too. I think it's a totally new horizon for grow Ops.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 30, 2009)

Yea same here. I might be getting me a pc today and start working on it to get it ready for when my plants are going to flower because of the smell and you cant really stop the smell in what im using right now to grow them in.


----------



## Doobieus (May 30, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Yea same here. I might be getting me a pc today and start working on it to get it ready for when my plants are going to flower because of the smell and you cant really stop the smell in what im using right now to grow them in.


Yeah true, not really a solid enclosure. Cool dude hit me up with a link when you get that new pc grow box up and running.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 30, 2009)

ight ^^. Damnit i can't get it today but i can tomorrow. I have a question could you just use the fan that is in the tower already? Sure thing once i get it up and running.


----------



## Doobieus (May 30, 2009)

You should be able to, I think there are some pc fans on Ebay that are rigged to plug into a regular outlet and work that way instead of having a computer power supply. I'm sure you probably could find a tutorial on here about how to make a pc fan for stealth/pc grows. I'm not a pc grower and have never had to ghetto rig my pc fans for anything so I don't really have experience with it. Your best bet is to ask some of the folks in your club because they have more experience with pc builds, or look around for a tutorial on the web. Wish I had more info for you Mental, sorry dude.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 30, 2009)

That's koo im sure if i ask v12 he will know the answer lol he always has the answers for my pc related questions hehe but thanks anyways.


----------



## Doobieus (May 30, 2009)

Lol no problem dude, yeah if I had the info I'd share it, you know that lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 30, 2009)

yup i know ^^. Man when is Thursday going to come around? lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 30, 2009)

In about 5 days lol, not quick enough for you eh?


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 31, 2009)

i cant wait for monday


----------



## Mentalchild (May 31, 2009)

Not not quick enough lol. What happens Monday?


----------



## Doobieus (May 31, 2009)

Lol I don't know.... What happens Monday?

Is Liebe possibly giving me a hint to update on Monday? 

Hmmmm.... lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 31, 2009)

lol prolly. Damn i can't w8 till weds so i can go see my plant i got outside. Basically i can't go see it till weds and thursdays so it has to survive on its own till those days T^T.


----------



## Doobieus (May 31, 2009)

Well I'm sure your plant is fine, I'm hoping at least lol.

Yeah I don't know I might post an update on Monday, the Blue Madness stalk that wouldn't train is frikkin' growing hardcore now.


----------



## Tunda (May 31, 2009)

Nice Grow bruddah!


----------



## Mentalchild (May 31, 2009)

Oh forreal? Thats cool ^^. Yea well it is just 1 plant out of my 5 in my little stealth grow hehe.


----------



## Doobieus (May 31, 2009)

Tunda said:


> Nice Grow bruddah!


It's sistah but thank you lol.



Mentalchild said:


> Oh forreal? Thats cool ^^. Yea well it is just 1 plant out of my 5 in my little stealth grow hehe.


So you have back ups that's always a good thing.

As far as the update there might not be oe for a couple weeks because I think we nailed a place to stay. Dude was totally cool, he's from Cali and was telling us to 1. Blare our music to get rid of our neighbor, 2. Put pictures of "Reefer" on our walls and was just way too happy to not be stoned lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 31, 2009)

Lol ight post some pic's when you can.


----------



## Doobieus (May 31, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Lol ight post some pic's when you can.


Moving this Saturday so I should be able to post an update before I pack things up.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 31, 2009)

Ight ^^. Hey check out my thread in sig and look at my pc case i got right now i used one of my old computers but i dont have anything in it yet i just stripped everything that was in it.


----------



## Doobieus (May 31, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Ight ^^. Hey check out my thread in sig and look at my pc case i got right now i used one of my old computers but i dont have anything in it yet i just stripped everything that was in it.


That tower looks kind of small for a grow, but who knows? I don't know very much about that PC grow stuff.


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 1, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol I don't know.... What happens Monday?
> 
> Is Liebe possibly giving me a hint to update on Monday?
> 
> Hmmmm.... lol.


hahaha i'll show you pics tomorrow.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 1, 2009)

Lol awww monday is today but yet tomorrow is the day after


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 2, 2009)

hmm my camera is terrible at taking close up pictures of nugs... i want to show you some insane green crack


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 2, 2009)

Im guessing monday was harvest . Bad news today i woke up at 6:30am and took the trip to my plant i got far away from house outside and when i got there i was like wtf a DAMN DEER had took a big chump out the plant only thing left on there was 1 leaf attached to a little piece of stem and everything else was gone . It was either a deer or turkey that did because when i was about to leave and take the pot back with me i heard GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE. The bullshit of it all was it was the 2nd oldest plant i had.


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 2, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Im guessing monday was harvest . Bad news today i woke up at 6:30am and took the trip to my plant i got far away from house outside and when i got there i was like wtf a DAMN DEER had took a big chump out the plant only thing left on there was 1 leaf attached to a little piece of stem and everything else was gone . It was either a deer or turkey that did because when i was about to leave and take the pot back with me i heard GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE. The bullshit of it all was it was the 2nd oldest plant i had.


yea they are tasty! you should fence them up


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 2, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Im guessing monday was harvest . Bad news today i woke up at 6:30am and took the trip to my plant i got far away from house outside and when i got there i was like wtf a DAMN DEER had took a big chump out the plant only thing left on there was 1 leaf attached to a little piece of stem and everything else was gone . It was either a deer or turkey that did because when i was about to leave and take the pot back with me i heard GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE. The bullshit of it all was it was the 2nd oldest plant i had.


Sorry for not updating, but the Blue madness has been sexing, which is making me kind of pissed off.... because it's looking male. Plus I got a lot of packing to do this week lol.

Edit: Also do what Liebe said, because a little fence around it would protect it.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 2, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> hmm my camera is terrible at taking close up pictures of nugs... i want to show you some insane green crack


Here's a pic of some Wonderberry my friend grew, that I posted in the 250 club a little while ago. This plant took more of the William's Wonder Pheno/Genetics. The other 2 Wonderberry plants that are going to be ready pretty soon here took more of the blueberry/bubbleberry pheno/genetics. So one smells like blueberry pie and the other smells like a blueberry muffin.













This plant came from the same seed company that my Blue madness and Black Domina are from.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 2, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Here's a pic of some Wonderberry my friend grew, that I posted in the 250 club a little while ago. This plant took more of the William's Wonder Pheno/Genetics. The other 2 Wonderberry plants that are going to be ready pretty soon here took more of the blueberry/bubbleberry pheno/genetics. So one smells like blueberry pie and the other smells like a blueberry muffin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


posted in the club?? lol i didnt see it..

this looks mighty yummy though Good shit!!!


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 2, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> posted in the club?? lol i didnt see it..
> 
> this looks mighty yummy though Good shit!!!


Very yummy, ran out of that Wonderberry real quick lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice lol wish i can get my first plants done its killing me. Also if i see whatever ate my plant its on i swear i will not stop till it is dead even if i have to eat it to catch it.


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 2, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Very yummy, ran out of that Wonderberry real quick lol.


yup whenever i have super bombs they sell themselves


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 2, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Nice lol wish i can get my first plants done its killing me. Also if i see whatever ate my plant its on i swear i will not stop till it is dead even if i have to eat it to catch it.


Lol someone's out for blood.



LiEBE420 said:


> yup whenever i have super bombs they sell themselves


Nah dude I got it from my friend, and I smoked it quick lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 2, 2009)

Its going down ill cut it grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 3, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Its going down ill cut it grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


Lol get it!!

Noticed that it said "Dark Carnival" for your location.... Should chop chop chop it with a hatchet  lol jk.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 3, 2009)

Lol yea . Today is weds day ^^ its my update day but im not home right now so when i get back ill update my journal.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 3, 2009)

The Blue Madness is male, I checked one of the furthest branches gently at first until I saw balls, then I proceeded to snap the shit out of that same branch.... Yeah I wasn't tickled pink with that at all. At least I caught him before he popped his pollen everywhere.

Anyhow I chopped him last night, took a size comparison picture to let you see. Now keep in mind that in the pic I had to snip off the branches and then snip the main stalk to pull it out from under the screen, so that pile of leaves in the picture are all the individually cut nodes that were poking through the screen before.

The Black Dom's are looking all female, one's iffy but I'm thinking it's female for sure. The Domina in the SCRoG is a lonely gal now, I may put in one of the other plants under the screen after I transplant it.

3 out of 4 not too bad, these seeds were supposedly feminized but I highly doubt that shit. You don't get full blown males from Fem seeds you know? Whatever, count my losses and move on.

Here's some pics of the male, and the Dominas. The pistil pic is from the BD under the screen, I should have some shots of the other two before I move.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 3, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Lol yea . Today is weds day ^^ its my update day but im not home right now so when i get back ill update my journal.


Cool I'll check it out later.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 3, 2009)

My journal has been updated.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 3, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> My journal has been updated.


It's too early for you to take a cutting. Also you don't want your humidity to go over 70%, humidity 60-70% veg and 30-40% bloom.

Other than that looks like you're getting there.

Edit: The last update I did should be the last comment on the previous page before this, check it out if you want.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 4, 2009)

Man getting bigger and bigger. Damn sorry to hear about that male . I think it was that humd because i just watered them like 10 - 15mins before i took that picture and the therm was sitting on top the wet soil maybe that was why it was so humd.


----------



## rogmarick (Jun 4, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Man getting bigger and bigger. Damn sorry to hear about that male . I think it was that humd because i just watered them like 10 - 15mins before i took that picture and the therm was sitting on top the wet soil maybe that was why it was so humd.


Plants are looking great.... Surely keep up the good work


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 4, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Man getting bigger and bigger. Damn sorry to hear about that male . I think it was that humd because i just watered them like 10 - 15mins before i took that picture and the therm was sitting on top the wet soil maybe that was why it was so humd.


Ah ok, that makes sense then.

Thanks man, yeah I was pretty sad about that because it was the only Blue Madness I had going lol. I'm putting them into flower probably a day or two after we move in.



rogmarick said:


> Plants are looking great.... Surely keep up the good work


Thank you very much Rogmarick, I appreciate it and welcome to the grow.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 4, 2009)

Man that was the only blue madness then you should have found a way of using that plant to get some blue madness seeds or mix.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 4, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Man that was the only blue madness then you should have found a way of using that plant to get some blue madness seeds or mix.


No no no, that's the only one I had growing lol.

I have 10 more Blue Madness seeds and 10 more Black Dom seeds still. They came in a 14 pack each, the Blue madness just has a horrible germ rate in comparison to the Black Domina.

Edit: Here's a pic of the seed packs they came in.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 4, 2009)

Damn i want some.


----------



## rogmarick (Jun 4, 2009)

I would like some too. I just hate it when seeds don't germ. I have had a few here lately dieing on me


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 4, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Damn i want some.


These are just Cali med bank seeds, you can get better and more variety from a seed bank.



rogmarick said:


> I would like some too. I just hate it when seeds don't germ. I have had a few here lately dieing on me


I do it the way I was taught to do it in 2nd grade lol, good ole' paper towel and ziplock bag. Temps around 80F and I've never had a problem, until these damn Blueberry Madness's lol. Hope you're germination luck gets better there Rogmarick.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 4, 2009)

i no but me and buying sends on the web dont really work together lol me to paranoid.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 5, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> i no but me and buying sends on the web dont really work together lol me to paranoid.


Visa gift card (Make sure it's the kind you can use international), purchase online, use a fake name for shipping, pay for the international stealth and tracking, keep the order under 300 total, and you should be fine. 

If your beans don't arrive you can always contact the company and tell them your SOUVENIRS didn't arrive, they should be able to work something out with you. Attitude's the one I recommend for this.


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 5, 2009)

wat up dooobie, i picked up a querkle and headband clone  now i jusst have to wait


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll think about it lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 5, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> wat up dooobie, i picked up a querkle and headband clone  now i jusst have to wait


Nice, score for Liebe lol!'

Querkle is bomb smoke dude. Never heard of Headband though lol, what's the genetics do you know?



Mentalchild said:


> I'll think about it lol.


I'd do it soon, because they changed their website recently and some of the prices are changing apparently.


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 6, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Nice, score for Liebe lol!'
> 
> Querkle is bomb smoke dude. Never heard of Headband though lol, what's the genetics do you know?
> 
> ...


umm headband is sour diesel x OG kush, its pretty good but it wasn't my first choice. i wanted to get a bubblegum kush clone but they were out  so i guess next i will get one

check out this bubble gum kush!


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 6, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> umm headband is sour diesel x OG kush, its pretty good but it wasn't my first choice. i wanted to get a bubblegum kush clone but they were out  so i guess next i will get one
> 
> check out this bubble gum kush!


My aunt lives in Boulder dude lol, that looks hella yummy though.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 6, 2009)

Look nice man.


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 6, 2009)

the taste is 100x better than the looks. if you ever get a chance to smoke some bubblegum kush never pass it up. easily in my top3


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 6, 2009)

Sadly i have only ever had reg weed .


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 6, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Sadly i have only ever had reg weed .


you have much ahead of you my friend


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 7, 2009)

haha i was high fcked up my post and forgot what i even typed fck it!!

just i respect regg smokers !!


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ I need to find a way to get some different strain seeds from friends instead of net. If it comes down to where i cant get none reg weed is still good so im all good.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 7, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> ^^ I need to find a way to get some different strain seeds from friends instead of net. If it comes down to where i cant get none reg weed is still good so im all good.



my first grows were bagseed from some regg and 1 of them had to be the dankest bud ive smelled yet.it resembled sour d to me but a bit more sour i was very pleased.lol
try planting the seeds from your favorite dankest bag..
i still buy regg and i always keep a seed i think is worth keeping


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 7, 2009)

Same with me i collect all my seeds because what i get is so far the best you can get around here. Yo is there any kinda of weed that starts smelling when it is 3 weeks old? Because my 2nd oldest plant is smelling but my oldest isnt.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 7, 2009)

im sure man i have a SourD x C99 cross that smells and its in vegg 18/6


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 7, 2009)

ight man tell me how that goes.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 8, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haha i was high fcked up my post and forgot what i even typed fck it!!
> 
> just i respect regg smokers !!


Lol Wretched you crack me up soooo hard dude lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok quick update for you guys.

Moved the girls and they're fine, one's a lil' stressed but she'll be alright. Ran out of panda film, so I did the best temporary setup for right now that I could. I will update with pictures when we get high speed back, at the moment I'm stuck using my blackberry as a modem. 

Probably going to throw them in flower in a couple days, I want to let them chill out for a little bit and transplant the 2 smaller potted BD's. The screen had to be taken off for the move so the BD that was under the screen is just growing freely now. My girl forgot to pack the screen so I'll just have to buy another one and start a different Scrog when I get my veg/clone and bloom rooms setup.

Back to unpacking.


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 8, 2009)

i didn't even know you were moving? temporary move?


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 8, 2009)

Lol yea she *i thought she or maybe she goes that way "My girl forgot to pack up the screen"* said in the past that she was moving and she wasnt going to beable to update as often or at the right time because of the move. Nice to here they made it through the trip.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 8, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> i didn't even know you were moving? temporary move?


Lol no temporary, staying here for a year minimum, and yeah I moved on Saturday lol.



Mentalchild said:


> Lol yea she *i thought she or maybe she goes that way "My girl forgot to pack up the screen"* said in the past that she was moving and she wasnt going to beable to update as often or at the right time because of the move. Nice to here they made it through the trip.


Lol yeah, it gets confusing, but to clarify, I am a chick who has a chick, or as you said "That way" lol. Good eye .


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 8, 2009)

like the new place? any pics?


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 9, 2009)

It's all cool i got friends of both kinds and they are cool ^^. Yea where the pictures of the place?


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 9, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> like the new place? any pics?


Using my Blackberry as a modem.... and we don't have 3g out here so it's like frikkin' dial up pretty much. So to upload pictures would take a really long time, when we get our high speed back I will post the pics of the mountains.

It's beautiful out here, mountains on the horizon 360 degrees around, the neighbors are really friendly and are at least 1-4 acres away from me except like 1 or 2 but even then they're pretty far away lol. It's so quiet out here that at night when you grill you can hear crickets and the wind. The sunset is breathe taking as well, beautiful colors of red, pink, orange and some darker hues. I'll take a picture of that later today. I will definitely have a lot of pics for you guys when I get a faster connection again.

I'm loving this new place, so much space! Not to mention it's soooo relaxing out here it's insane dude, plus the elevation is higher so I get waaaay stoned lol.



Mentalchild said:


> It's all cool i got friends of both kinds and they are cool ^^. Yea where the pictures of the place?


That's cool dude, yeah I gave up explaining myself on this site for the most part because people get sooo confused sometimes lol.

As far as the pics, read the reply I left for Liebe.


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 10, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Using my Blackberry as a modem.... and we don't have 3g out here so it's like frikkin' dial up pretty much. So to upload pictures would take a really long time, when we get our high speed back I will post the pics of the mountains.
> 
> It's beautiful out here, mountains on the horizon 360 degrees around, the neighbors are really friendly and are at least 1-4 acres away from me except like 1 or 2 but even then they're pretty far away lol. It's so quiet out here that at night when you grill you can hear crickets and the wind. The sunset is breathe taking as well, beautiful colors of red, pink, orange and some darker hues. I'll take a picture of that later today. I will definitely have a lot of pics for you guys when I get a faster connection again.
> 
> ...




sounds like heaven


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 10, 2009)

Man it sounds like the best place. Grrr i wanna live there.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah it's pretty chill here dude, I love it.

Yesterday I wish I had my camera, we had 3 military storage choppers fly real low like right by our house, it was so cool. Then we caught a bunch of birds chasing each other in the backyard lol, I'm liking the country for sure lol.

Should hopefully have highspeed again soon, so I can show you guys some pics of the scenary out here.

If I could share my place and let you guys stay I would, because it is heaven dude. Listening to three little birds in the morning out here and smoking a bowl in the sunrise with no neighbors to rat or judge is just.... it's fucking awesome lol.


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 10, 2009)

what state you in?


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 10, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Using my Blackberry as a modem.... and we don't have 3g out here so it's like frikkin' dial up pretty much. So to upload pictures would take a really long time, when we get our high speed back I will post the pics of the mountains.
> 
> It's beautiful out here, mountains on the horizon 360 degrees around, the neighbors are really friendly and are at least 1-4 acres away from me except like 1 or 2 but even then they're pretty far away lol. It's so quiet out here that at night when you grill you can hear crickets and the wind. The sunset is breathe taking as well, beautiful colors of red, pink, orange and some darker hues. I'll take a picture of that later today. I will definitely have a lot of pics for you guys when I get a faster connection again.
> 
> ...


you got me a bed set up already right?lol
i love the country any where away from the city!
sounds like a little paradise


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 11, 2009)

That's what im saying man. I mean where i live is hidden from anyone but still that sounds like the shit. Welp ill cya later im going to go smoke me a blunt ^^.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 11, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> you got me a bed set up already right?lol
> i love the country any where away from the city!
> sounds like a little paradise


Actually I have a queen sized sofa bed in the living room lol.

It is a little paradise dude, I can't wait to show you guys some nice shots I got.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 11, 2009)

It's Thursday.... so here's the update. No pics this week guys, until I get high speed again.

The girls are doing well as per usual, going to transplant the smaller potted ones today. Give them like a 3 days to a week and then switch them over, then the REAL fun begins lol.

Anyhow that's it for now lol, short and sweet lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 11, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> That's what im saying man. I mean where i live is hidden from anyone but still that sounds like the shit. Welp ill cya later im going to go smoke me a blunt ^^.


Pffft and you ain't sharing? 

Lol jk dude.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 11, 2009)

Id share the one im about to go outside and smoke now but you all aren't here


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 11, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Id share the one im about to go outside and smoke now but you all aren't here


Lol wish I was there right about now lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 11, 2009)

hehe ^^ *message to short*


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 11, 2009)

Check out my journal i updated it.


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 13, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> It's Thursday.... so here's the update. No pics this week guys, until I get high speed again.
> 
> The girls are doing well as per usual, going to transplant the smaller potted ones today. Give them like a 3 days to a week and then switch them over, then the REAL fun begins lol.
> 
> Anyhow that's it for now lol, short and sweet lol.


i love transplanting plants. i find it very therapeutic


----------



## simbinlimbin (Jun 13, 2009)

hey, i no i havent comments before but ive been followin your grow from the start, its been really interesting and helpful, im just going through my first grow atm, ive got 9 bag seeds, ones pretty big and the other 8 are germing, i also have one lowryder 2 x ak 47 plant growing, theyre outside under a small poly tunnel.
get sum more pics up when u can im egier to see how theyre getting on


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 13, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Check out my journal i updated it.


Checked out your grow dude, looking good after the transplant. If you had a bigger grow space I'd recommend a trash bin or plastic bin to use for your 2 in 1 grow. Keep up the good work.



LiEBE420 said:


> i love transplanting plants. i find it very therapeutic


Lol yeah me too, except this time around I got a little pissed lol. I forgot to check how much OF soil I had before I moved. Anyhow they're in 3 gallon pots but not in as much soil as I'd like, I ran out of soil lol.

I'll be buying more soil and starting a new veg while these are in bloom. One of the BD is still sexing but it's looking male-ish now. The BD flowers kind of weird, my buddy who has a shit ton more grow experience than myself (Probably about 10 years more) had a hard time sexing the BD's too, so at least I'm not the only one lol.

Giving the roots 3 day to a week to start spreading out and for the plant to de-stress itself lol. Then the switch, I have a bad feeling I'm gonna be down to 2 but they're going to be huge because of the extended veg time because of the move lol.



simbinlimbin said:


> hey, i no i havent comments before but ive been followin your grow from the start, its been really interesting and helpful, im just going through my first grow atm, ive got 9 bag seeds, ones pretty big and the other 8 are germing, i also have one lowryder 2 x ak 47 plant growing, theyre outside under a small poly tunnel.
> get sum more pics up when u can im egier to see how theyre getting on


Well it's nice to see you've commented finally lol. You're more than welcome to comment and follow, no need to be shy .

LR2 x AK47 grows awesome, one of the better autoflowers for sure. If you have any questions (Since this is your first grow) you can ask here or the 250 HPS club, these two threads are the ones I check the most frequently.

Thanks for following and joining the grow, happy toking and growing.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 13, 2009)

I will try to get a picture update for you guys this weekend, when I have time for these damn pictures to upload on this slow ass connection lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 14, 2009)

Get some 3g >.<. Lol now that you said something about plastic trash bin i have one that can fit in there but when the plants get bigger i wont know what to do with them but put them in there own pots then, but i not have that much room for that many pots right now i have one growing in my pc case i go tup and running i just need 1 92mm or was it 96mm pc fan in the case to exhaust out the heat ^^. My 2 young ones seem to be growing faster then my first plants that i started growing i guess because i stressed mine out alot since i didnt have any experience at first and then after reading up on here i planted the 2 youngest ones and even put them together and they seemed to be doing better i guess i gained some experience from on here ^^.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 14, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Get some 3g >.<. Lol now that you said something about plastic trash bin i have one that can fit in there but when the plants get bigger i wont know what to do with them but put them in there own pots then, but i not have that much room for that many pots right now i have one growing in my pc case i go tup and running i just need 1 92mm or was it 96mm pc fan in the case to exhaust out the heat ^^. My 2 young ones seem to be growing faster then my first plants that i started growing i guess because i stressed mine out alot since i didnt have any experience at first and then after reading up on here i planted the 2 youngest ones and even put them together and they seemed to be doing better i guess i gained some experience from on here ^^.


They don't have 3g out here yet, I will know as soon as they get it though, because of my girl and friends working for my carrier . Google Xoxide, that's one of the places I get my case mods from. Not for PC grows, just for doing my own techie things, but it should help you guys out with supplies for your grow cabs.

They have bigger than the norm fans 250mm and 360mm fans, they also have bay drive fans that will probably help you PC growers out with space constraints. Basically they have 92mm, 120mm, 140mm and then it bumps up to drive bay fans and 250mm and 360mm fans.

They also have water cooling kits for PC's which might help you guys with temp issues in such a confined space.

I have used this site personally for modding out my desktop, so I know it is safe.

If you know you won't have the space for the trash bin don't even bother with it, it'll give you more headaches.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok ill check it out. Welp to late lol as soon as you said that i got them in a little trash bin and put it in there and for right now there is space.


----------



## simbinlimbin (Jun 18, 2009)

no thursday update?... i wanna she how the ladies are getting on


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe having some internet problems


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 19, 2009)

gotta get that computer up and running for pics!


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 19, 2009)

oh and i bought a bunch new clones!

have you ever heard of black domina, flo, or cannalope haze?


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 19, 2009)

simbinlimbin said:


> no thursday update?... i wanna she how the ladies are getting on


Lol oops lol, totally forgot to do that lol. The girls are in flower, still on the damn cell phone for internet so no pictures again this week sorry guys.



Mentalchild said:


> Maybe having some internet problems


Nah it's more so my phone is my internet so when people call or text or blow up my damn phone lol, it can be kind of annoying when trying to browse the net.



LiEBE420 said:


> gotta get that computer up and running for pics!


Both of my computers are up and running just no high speed internet, and yeah found out the exact speed I get at max with full signal, it's 110k lol not even 128k man.



LiEBE420 said:


> oh and i bought a bunch new clones!
> 
> have you ever heard of black domina, flo, or cannalope haze?


I'm growing Black Domina right now dude lol.

Cannalope Haze is bomb dude omfg bomb, dude seriously god damn lol. It smells melony and tastes sweet and fruity, but not the berry fruity we're all used to. Slight mint after tone as well, real nice strain, had some of that while back. The beans came from the same medical bank out in California my Black Domina and Blueberry Madness came from.

Flo I have heard some amazing things about it but I haven't tried it yet, let me know the results for sure.

I'm almost wanting to bet you'll be getting Peak19, Wonderberry, Honeymoon soon, just by seeing that line up you have.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's a way late update guys, sorry about that lol.

The girls were thrown into flower on the 15th, 2 are confirmed definite females, the other one is still being a bastard lol.

Anyhow everything is fine, had a bit of a wind burn/heat stress problem for like a day, been kind of busy and neglectful to my babies lately because of the move in chaos going on still lol.

I am taking pics almost everyday, so that when I do get high speed back you guys will have a bunch of pics to look at.

That's it for now.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 19, 2009)

Ight kool man . lol yea i was going to say ya she is growing some right now lol. Yea thats what i thought bitch better be taking pictures everyday to put up here when you get 3g  nah lol jkin ^^. I want to see pic's and how old are they now?


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 20, 2009)

post up the worst ticket you have gotten lol i made a thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/205302-whats-your-worst-ticket-police.html#post2632442


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 20, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol oops lol, totally forgot to do that lol. The girls are in flower, still on the damn cell phone for internet so no pictures again this week sorry guys.
> 
> 
> Nah it's more so my phone is my internet so when people call or text or blow up my damn phone lol, it can be kind of annoying when trying to browse the net.
> ...


i'll check out those strains, they sound yummy. my clones are super tiny so they are not worth taking pictures of yet but i'm really curious about your black domina. i cant wait to see pics. life is good in CA. you should come visit sometime i'll show you whats up


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 20, 2009)

I wanna go to CA  here in KY sucks so much ass man.


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 20, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> I wanna go to CA  here in KY sucks so much ass man.


my aunt is from kentucky. she is very very nice


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 20, 2009)

Kool


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jun 21, 2009)

Doob, you know I cant let you forget that you promised to do a step by step when you design and build your new grow area. I know your internet hook up is slow right now so I'm not putting any pressure on you to do it now, I just didn't want you to forget. Thanks doob. We love ya.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 21, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Ight kool man . lol yea i was going to say ya she is growing some right now lol. Yea thats what i thought bitch better be taking pictures everyday to put up here when you get 3g  nah lol jkin ^^. I want to see pic's and how old are they now?


Lol damn Mental goin' all diva on me lol jk, but yeah I'm taking pictures.

Yanked one because it was a genetic hermie, fucking hate those ones. Like a stressed hermie I can understand but a genetic?! From a medical seed bank?! Yeah needless to say I was pretty pissed off about the unstable genetics.



LiEBE420 said:


> post up the worst ticket you have gotten lol i made a thread.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/205302-whats-your-worst-ticket-police.html#post2632442


Hmmm.... That's a rough one.... I'd have to say when I got my driving on a revoked, speeding and failure to stop at a stop sign lol. Got 11 days after all was said and done, LONG ass story dude lol. 11 days for traffic fines that were PAID, fucking awesome huh?



LiEBE420 said:


> i'll check out those strains, they sound yummy. my clones are super tiny so they are not worth taking pictures of yet but i'm really curious about your black domina. i cant wait to see pics. life is good in CA. you should come visit sometime i'll show you whats up


I got a nice sample of some Black Domina from the same beans mine came from, my friend gave me some of his. He likes the more uppy high so he harvests way earlier than I do usually, but even with barely any amber 10 or 20 percent got me waaaaay blazed. This should be an interesting put me on my ass harvest lol, because I like my amber to be 60% .

Yeah yeah man, been hearing about the bomb stuff you guys got out there in CA, and been trying out a lot of it too lol. I'll have some nice pics for you guys by the time we get highspeed again lol. My roomie is gone for like another week or two basically lol.



Mentalchild said:


> I wanna go to CA  here in KY sucks so much ass man.


Lol I have a real good friend from "Lullville" lol.



AlteredBeast said:


> Doob, you know I cant let you forget that you promised to do a step by step when you design and build your new grow area. I know your internet hook up is slow right now so I'm not putting any pressure on you to do it now, I just didn't want you to forget. Thanks doob. We love ya.


Oh no dude I still remember, I promised, so of course I can't forget lol.

Money's slightly tight right now so I don't feel too comfortable spending at the moment lol. Things will settle down in July for sure, hopefully lol. I have a basic setup right now, but I will be posting a tutorial for a very nice setup for a closet cultivator.

Don't worry Altered, every time I think of ideas for grow, I automatically think of you guys and see if the idea would help you guys any, get me?

No problem Altered, much love right back at ya'll.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 21, 2009)

What is a hermie exactly? What was your friends name? lol not saying why im asking that <.< >.>. Oh yea and toping or fimming a plant stops it from growng i mean height wise because i didnt no that?


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 21, 2009)

Hermie both female and male?


----------



## EpyxN (Jun 21, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> What is a hermie exactly? What was your friends name? lol not saying why im asking that <.< >.>. Oh yea and toping or fimming a plant stops it from growng i mean height wise because i didnt no that?


Hermie is a female plant that has grown male pollen sacks (not sure if that was a question )

topping & fim'n technically do not stop it from growing height, but force the top to grow more than 1 shoot. (topping = 2, fimming 1-4 tops depending on the luck of the fim or lack of luck as its Fuck I missed lol). ( I guess while the new shoots are pushin out top growth has been slowed but its only very short lived  )

If those were not actual questions please disregard this reply  

Doobieus sorry for answering a question in your thread. I try hard to look and not reply


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 21, 2009)

Yea it was a question and thanks lol. Lol also another question lol sry for questions in your thread but once the leaves that grow out from the main stem and the fan leaves well once they start shooting up the plants top slows down on growth so those leaves can shoot out.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 22, 2009)

EpyxN said:


> Hermie is a female plant that has grown male pollen sacks (not sure if that was a question )
> 
> topping & fim'n technically do not stop it from growing height, but force the top to grow more than 1 shoot. (topping = 2, fimming 1-4 tops depending on the luck of the fim or lack of luck as its Fuck I missed lol). ( I guess while the new shoots are pushin out top growth has been slowed but its only very short lived  )
> 
> ...


Right on the money for the most part there, but fimming can actually get a max of 10 tops I believe was the most reported either on this forum or another. If you do it just right you can generally get 4-6 tops easy.

Also no problem dude, if you've been watching the thread you should've posted sooner lol, we don't bite.... that hard lol jk dude.

But yeah this journal is a welcoming journal, I just ask that anyone who joins conversation leave the bs at the door, other than that pffft whatever dude lol.



Mentalchild said:


> Yea it was a question and thanks lol. Lol also another question lol sry for questions in your thread but once the leaves that grow out from the main stem and the fan leaves well once they start shooting up the plants top slows down on growth so those leaves can shoot out.


Yes that's basically what happens in a top.

As far as my friend's name, lol why do you ask? I don't give names out the internet but I was just wondering why you would ask lol.

Dude ask questions, I don't care dude, as long as you're learning from it and getting good information from it, fuck it, ask away, more power to you and your grow lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol alright im just used to seeing people getting basically killed over asking questions in someones journal lol. I was just asking because maybe just maybe someone on these thread that you talk to <.< >.> lives there . I noticed the new branches leaves where getting bigger and was looking like they were starting to come off the stem so i moved the fan leaves out the way so they can get light and when i wook up 1 of them shot up to a inch i was just like GOD DAMN THAT WAS THE FASTEST AND NOTICABLE GROWTH I HAVE SEEN SO FAR lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 22, 2009)

Awwww bad news insight said they are disconnecting the internet and tv and phone  so when i randomly disappear you will no why but i will be trying to help pay for the bill to something to get it bak on. So if i still have internet tomorrow imma do a early update so yea .


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jun 24, 2009)

Doobs I'm buggin to see some pics of your grow. Check out the 250w club, I put up some pics of my ladies. 29 days in flower today. They're bangin imo. Two of them smell fruity sweet and the other is spicy.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 24, 2009)

Sounds like you got some tasty plants going on there .


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 25, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Lol alright im just used to seeing people getting basically killed over asking questions in someones journal lol. I was just asking because maybe just maybe someone on these thread that you talk to <.< >.> lives there . I noticed the new branches leaves where getting bigger and was looking like they were starting to come off the stem so i moved the fan leaves out the way so they can get light and when i wook up 1 of them shot up to a inch i was just like GOD DAMN THAT WAS THE FASTEST AND NOTICABLE GROWTH I HAVE SEEN SO FAR lol.


Lol he don't smoke no more though lol.

As far as growth you're gonna be shittin' clams when you see the bloom stage of your plants lives lol.



Mentalchild said:


> Awwww bad news insight said they are disconnecting the internet and tv and phone  so when i randomly disappear you will no why but i will be trying to help pay for the bill to something to get it bak on. So if i still have internet tomorrow imma do a early update so yea .


You can always setup your phone as a modem to work with your computer, and if you have 3g in your area and a data package from your carrier you should be able to get low end DSL speeds from your cell phone to your desktop/laptop.

We're getting 3g in about a month and half or so out here, as well as a new Blackberry (Not confirmed if it's touch screen or not yet) being launched on the same day they launch 3g out here.



AlteredBeast said:


> Doobs I'm buggin to see some pics of your grow. Check out the 250w club, I put up some pics of my ladies. 29 days in flower today. They're bangin imo. Two of them smell fruity sweet and the other is spicy.


Yeah.... I'll see what I can do.... It's rough right now because as I type I sometimes have to stop typing to take a call, then go back to typing lol. So basically if I upload and someone calls/texts/messages me it screws up the upload and my phone only puts out 115k connection speeds so it takes awhile.

Time to send a mass text to everyone telling em' to fuck off for a couple hours so I can use the damn internet with no interuptions lol.

By the way looking hella good in the 250 club there buddy, keep up the great work there Altered.



Mentalchild said:


> Sounds like you got some tasty plants going on there .


Oh yeah he sure does, he's got himself some 3 dimension from TGA/Subcool beans.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 25, 2009)

Yea i know about the internet thing but i don't have a blackberry yet well the funny thing to that is i ordered one off line Sunday and then it got shipped to the address Tuesday it got there Tuesday and all i got to do is go get it and bam i got a blackberry ^^. I might not be losing internet so yay. GOD DAMNIT the first sign of sex i see and on one of the youngins looks like it is a male because on the 2 top nodes it looks like there is 3 very very very small set of balls on one side of the stem and on the other but im not for sure if that is what they are but im kinda pretty sure but i dont have anything that will let me look up close on them to tell and on the other youngin it looks like there is 1 thing there im not sure if it is a female part or male part but it dont look no where as near bad as the other one that looks like it has balls and i would get a picture and ask you but my cam sux and the closer i get to the plant or zoom the more fucked up it gets so yea i hope i can tell what it is before its to late .


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 25, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Yea i know about the internet thing but i don't have a blackberry yet well the funny thing to that is i ordered one off line Sunday and then it got shipped to the address Tuesday it got there Tuesday and all i got to do is go get it and bam i got a blackberry ^^. I might not be losing internet so yay. GOD DAMNIT the first sign of sex i see and on one of the youngins looks like it is a male because on the 2 top nodes it looks like there is 3 very very very small set of balls on one side of the stem and on the other but im not for sure if that is what they are but im kinda pretty sure but i dont have anything that will let me look up close on them to tell and on the other youngin it looks like there is 1 thing there im not sure if it is a female part or male part but it dont look no where as near bad as the other one that looks like it has balls and i would get a picture and ask you but my cam sux and the closer i get to the plant or zoom the more fucked up it gets so yea i hope i can tell what it is before its to late .


You should be able to do it with pretty much any phone, but to be safe let's say any smartphone, so it doesn't HAVE to be a Blackberry. That's always good news though, wish I had some highspeed right now lol.

As far as male or female, go ahead and take a look at my Blueberry Madness pictures in this journal because that and one of the other Black Dom's turned out male. Anyway those should be some good reference material for you.

Working on the update right now, just waiting on the damn pics to upload.... This might take forever.... But I am trying to get you guys some pics, even if I end up just posting a pic from today.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 25, 2009)

Today is update day, I will be trying to upload a couple pics today.

They're both frikkin' huge because of the extended Veg time because of the move.

I pinched the meristem to get the canopy a little more even, the bushier one kind of looks like a menorah lol.

About 40 fucking minutes later and a couple of 's....

I got 4 pics for you guys lol, two of the plants taken right before I uploaded today, one of the top of the bushier plant, and one of a really cool cloud and the mountains at the new place, enjoy.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 25, 2009)

By the way that RooR is 18 inches, but that was the best thing I could think of for size comparison lol, I can't find my damn measuring tape, so I don't have the exact height right now.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 25, 2009)

Man they are looking nice. When are you going to put them in flowering? Also i looked at the males pic's and mine doesn't have that many balls if they are balls but im sure they are. I need something that will give me a closure look.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 25, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Today is update day, I will be trying to upload a couple pics today.
> 
> They're both frikkin' huge because of the extended Veg time because of the move.
> 
> ...


Looking good Doobs,Can you see that view from your porch.To be able to smoke a fatty as the sun comes up over the mountains kiss-assIs my idea of Living.

Cant wait to see the flowering kick into over drive


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 25, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Man they are looking nice. When are you going to put them in flowering? Also i looked at the males pic's and mine doesn't have that many balls if they are balls but im sure they are. I need something that will give me a closure look.


Thanks Mental, they're both in flower and have been since the 15th.

Get a microscope from Radioshack for like 12 bucks or so.



Mindmelted said:


> Looking good Doobs,Can you see that view from your porch.To be able to smoke a fatty as the sun comes up over the mountains kiss-assIs my idea of Living.
> 
> Cant wait to see the flowering kick into over drive


Thanks Mind, and yeah I can see a view like that 180 degrees the other 180 are smaller mountains and plains but you can see for miles and miles and miles.

I've done that, it's really relaxing man, the sunset is even better because after the sunset you get to just chill under the stars. The stars look amazing out here dude, I'll see if I can get a shot one night.

I can't wait for these babies to kick in either, they're gonna get big lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 25, 2009)

They are going to get big.... lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> They are going to get big.... lol


Yeah.... My friend just harvested one of his.... Yeah.... I'm hoping the pinch that was done a couple days ago will slow down growth height wise a little bit because it's focusing more energy on the lower branches to grow, rather than the main stalk.

I do know for a fact these will get 3 times the size.... This should be interesting none the less, especially under a 250 lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 25, 2009)

There alive.There alive...lol


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 25, 2009)

With a microscope would i have to break a ball or something off and look because i have no clue how to get the plant under one of those things to see unless there is a way to unscrew it. What pinch and where do you do it and why do you do it?


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> There alive.There alive...lol


Insert mad scientist laugh here lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 25, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> With a microscope would i have to break a ball or something off and look because i have no clue how to get the plant under one of those things to see unless there is a way to unscrew it. What pinch and where do you do it and why do you do it?


No with the Radioshack one it's a pocket microscope, which means it's totally hand held.

Pinching is super cropping, you pinch the Meristem (Main stem), every *new* node (Branch set).

Here's an explanation in a nut shell. Basically when you pinch you're forcing all lower branches/tops to come even with your main top, so you have a more even canopy and therefore a better yield.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jun 25, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> No with the Radioshack one it's a pocket microscope, which means it's totally hand held.
> 
> Pinching is super cropping, you pinch the Meristem (Main stem), every *new* node (Branch set).
> 
> Here's an explanation in a nut shell. Basically when you pinch you're forcing all lower branches/tops to come even with your main top, so you have a more even canopy and therefore a better yield.



Lookin good doobs. If the roor is 18 " then those are some tall plants. How long were they in veg? Good tip on the pinching. I'm gonna have to give that a shot.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 25, 2009)

Are you talking about pinching the new branches growing up off the main steam not the big fan leaves one but the small leaves, and if so tell me how to do this because only 2 of those have shot off and are about a inch tall but the others are still close to the main stem.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 26, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Are you talking about pinching the new branches growing up off the main steam not the big fan leaves one but the small leaves, and if so tell me how to do this because only 2 of those have shot off and are about a inch tall but the others are still close to the main stem.


No no the main stem/meristem is what you pinch, you can pinch those too but I've found it much more effective just pinching the main stem inbetween the nodes. You pinch the main stem in the space inbetween the sets of leaves. You pinch REAL lightly, enough to weaken the main stem but not enough to burst/break it open.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 26, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Lookin good doobs. If the roor is 18 " then those are some tall plants. How long were they in veg? Good tip on the pinching. I'm gonna have to give that a shot.


Yes the RooR is 18 inches, lol it was the only thing I knew exact height on lol.

Thanks for the compliment Altered, that's always appreciated . The plant's were in Veg for a long ass time, I can't remember specifics but I'm pretty sure it's around 2-3 months they were in Veg because of the move and finding a place situation. I normally will only go 1 month to a month and a half on Veg, especially being under a 250, but we shall see how these pan out, they should be fine.

Yeah pinching is great just be gentle with it and you'll be golden dude, it's real easy to over pinch and split the stem a bit, I did that some when I first started learning about pinching.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 26, 2009)

Ok i see what you are talking about but i don't know if i want to do it knowing my history of accident's and bad luck.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 26, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Ok i see what you are talking about but i don't know if i want to do it knowing my history of accident's and bad luck.


Well when you're up for it, you know how to do it now. I can understand not being very comfortable with new techniques, but yeah if you don't think you're ready yet then don't, although with that said I think you'd be okay.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 26, 2009)

So i can just do it right in the middle of the node or shit idk try to explain it as your talkin to a 3rd grader lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 27, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> So i can just do it right in the middle of the node or shit idk try to explain it as your talkin to a 3rd grader lol.


When I got time I'll take a picture of my plant's, that way you can visually see where to pinch.

Probably later on today or tomorrow.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok ^^ ty. Oh and between what nodes and where above or under a node where i can take a clone from. My plant has 9 (for sure nodes) and maybe 10 i don't no if the 10th node shot off yet or not.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 28, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Ok ^^ ty. Oh and between what nodes and where above or under a node where i can take a clone from. My plant has 9 (for sure nodes) and maybe 10 i don't no if the 10th node shot off yet or not.


Yeah so.... Went to take some pictures today and the batteries in my camera died lol, so I need to get more batteries which won't be until around Thurs or Fri. I will post a picture and show you on the picture where to take your clone and where to pinch as well as a couple of other things. It won't be until Thursday-ish though, sorry there Mental.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 28, 2009)

:'( ok. Lol i went ahead and topped the one youngin that possibly is a female and idk whats going to happen to the plant i took the top off but so far the clone from as far as i can tell is doing good and i took the cutting yesterday night. Where i took the cut from on the plant seems to turn a little purple but nothing else looks wrong with it.


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 28, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> :'( ok. Lol i went ahead and topped the one youngin that possibly is a female and idk whats going to happen to the plant i took the top off but so far the clone from as far as i can tell is doing good and i took the cutting yesterday night. Where i took the cut from on the plant seems to turn a little purple but nothing else looks wrong with it.


top it again in a month or so 

how are things doobs?


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 29, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> :'( ok. Lol i went ahead and topped the one youngin that possibly is a female and idk whats going to happen to the plant i took the top off but so far the clone from as far as i can tell is doing good and i took the cutting yesterday night. Where i took the cut from on the plant seems to turn a little purple but nothing else looks wrong with it.


Rockin' dude, keep me updated on that clone.

The purple hue is from stress that's perfectly natural for a plant to do.



LiEBE420 said:


> top it again in a month or so
> 
> how are things doobs?


Thanks for asking things are good, the girls are doing really well, bigger than I'd like but well lol. They're starting to develop actual flowers now, the calyxes on this strain is insane, they're huge and swollen as hell in comparison to most other strains.

I'm probably going to have to add some supplement lighting soon, or just buy another light system, maybe a 400 or another 250.

How about you Liebe how have you been?


----------



## Skryptz (Jun 29, 2009)

this scrog? method is very interesting im gonna try my hardest to get you a picture doob of what i got goin to see what ya think, i noticed ur only growin in 4 ft x 3x2 which im thinkin about now goin with which would fit perfectly in my closet cuz its only 2 feet deep, but this scrog i will need help with after i get done with what i got which im so anxious


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 29, 2009)

Alright good i thought i killed it. My 2nd oldest plant finally came out of shock lol its been in shock for almost or has been for 3 weeks.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 29, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> this scrog? method is very interesting im gonna try my hardest to get you a picture doob of what i got goin to see what ya think, i noticed ur only growin in 4 ft x 3x2 which im thinkin about now goin with which would fit perfectly in my closet cuz its only 2 feet deep, but this scrog i will need help with after i get done with what i got which im so anxious


This was a Scrog, but I moved in the last weeks of Veg pretty much. I had to remove the screen for transportation purposes, so now it isn't a Scrog at all.

I should be having another grow lined up soon after this one though, that one will be full Scrog from start to finish.

As far as your questions in the 250 club, the white bugs could be white flies, or baby gnats, a pic would help a lot though. Either way you want to get yourself some sticky traps, and some play sand. Set the sticky traps up around the grow area and around the top soil. What you do with the sand is dig a 1/4 inch down from top soil and refill with sand. Make sure to put the sand down first then the sticky traps lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 30, 2009)

I think i may have put my oldest into alot of shock D:. Where the pic's at? Oh yea never mind i remember now.


----------



## Skryptz (Jun 30, 2009)

cool appreciate it! regular beach sand work? cuz i do live right on the beach, what do u usually grow in ur space since its 4x3x2? an whats ur harvest usually yeild at that amount of space? or what this ur first one?


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 30, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> I think i may have put my oldest into alot of shock D:. Where the pic's at? Oh yea never mind i remember now.


Lol over loving your plant there Mental? Just chill back on some stuff and let her grow, she should recover naturally.



Skryptz said:


> cool appreciate it! regular beach sand work? cuz i do live right on the beach, what do u usually grow in ur space since its 4x3x2? an whats ur harvest usually yeild at that amount of space? or what this ur first one?


I don't know if reg beach sand would be a wise idea considering pests and stuff, that's why I use play sand, that and I don't live right next to the beach lol.

I'm not in that space anymore, that was my old temporary flowering box for like 2-3 grows at the place I used to live. Since then I have moved, so I have a much bigger space to work with. I will be building a new grow room/cab and I will be doing a tutorial. My closet is the kind with the two sliding doors, so my tutorial will be based on that. Won't be for awhile though because I'm not running high speed at the moment which makes uploading pictures for the tutorial really time consuming.

However with that stated, you can fit 4 plants that are around 3 ft high (3 gallon pots) in that space enclosure. The yield depends on a lot of different factors, so what you yield in that space may not be what I yielded.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 30, 2009)

I Need to smoke...lol


----------



## Skryptz (Jun 30, 2009)

cool i was also thinkin bout pests in the sand, but thats the kind of closet mine is 2 sliding doors,its like 10x4x2, i have another room i could use, its a walkin closet, but id need more then 250 an im hopin this will help me afford another 250 an then im takin over that room lol - so u hear of any 250s for sale let me know! have pics. in a couple days


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jun 30, 2009)

Doobs I know you use molasses during flowering and not during veg. Have you tried using it during veg? And why do you not use it in veg? Shouldn't it be beneficial during both stages?


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol yea doobs i did some construction on her lol i cut alot of big fan leaves off that was blocking the colas that were growing up off stem and i trained some dan leaves and trimmed some leaves and also repotted her into a bigger pot all at one time. Also im still veging her so should i use all purpose plant feed and then when i flower use bloom buster? And how much should i be giving her right now?


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 1, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I Need to smoke...lol


Lol don't we all?



Skryptz said:


> cool i was also thinkin bout pests in the sand, but thats the kind of closet mine is 2 sliding doors,its like 10x4x2, i have another room i could use, its a walkin closet, but id need more then 250 an im hopin this will help me afford another 250 an then im takin over that room lol - so u hear of any 250s for sale let me know! have pics. in a couple days


Lol will do Skryptz.



AlteredBeast said:


> Doobs I know you use molasses during flowering and not during veg. Have you tried using it during veg? And why do you not use it in veg? Shouldn't it be beneficial during both stages?


You can use molasses in both veg and bloom.

With that said, the reason most people use it in bloom is because of the Cal, Mag, Potassium, Carbs and Sugars. These are all really good for bloom, in veg you need more Nitrogen to promote growth. Basically in a nutshell all the stuff in Molasses is more beneficial in the bloom stage, but can be used for Veg as well.



Mentalchild said:


> Lol yea doobs i did some construction on her lol i cut alot of big fan leaves off that was blocking the colas that were growing up off stem and i trained some dan leaves and trimmed some leaves and also repotted her into a bigger pot all at one time. Also im still veging her so should i use all purpose plant feed and then when i flower use bloom buster? And how much should i be giving her right now?


Next time you should just get some twist ties and tie the fan leaves back. Cutting the fan leaves off 1) Makes the plant have to heal and 2) Takes away the plants "Solar panels" to create energy/growth through photosynthesis. If you have to cut leaves though make sure you are only cutting around 20-30 percent off or it will stress and hermie your plant. The only leaves I cut off are the first starter leaves and up the stalk about 4-6 inches (Palm). Other than that it's just damaged leaves really.

As far as nutrients, I use Fox farm for the most part. I am not familiar with all purpose feeds or Bloom Buster. Usually you start at a 1/4 strength but again I'm not familiar with those nutrients so don't qoute me on that one lol.

Hope this helps dude.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 1, 2009)

Yea it helps and i tried twist ties and it wasnt just working that was the only way i could get light to them other colas. I hope it dont hermie my plant because it still doesnt have any sign of sex and it is 61 days old. And i mean does my oldest plant need to be getting veg nutes now or bloom nutes i mean i still have them on 6500k lights. And i want to keep them vegging for maybe another month.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 1, 2009)

Check out my journal i updated it today.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 1, 2009)

molasses? if u use molasses do u need other nuts.?


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 1, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Yea it helps and i tried twist ties and it wasnt just working that was the only way i could get light to them other colas. I hope it dont hermie my plant because it still doesnt have any sign of sex and it is 61 days old. And i mean does my oldest plant need to be getting veg nutes now or bloom nutes i mean i still have them on 6500k lights. And i want to keep them vegging for maybe another month.


Really twist ties usually work, maybe try pipe cleaner thingies next time, you know those fuzzy things with wire in the middle?

Veg nutes for Veg if you want to keep them under for another month.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 1, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> molasses? if u use molasses do u need other nuts.?


Yes you need to use other nutrients with molasses.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 1, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Check out my journal i updated it today.


It just keeps taking me to the main Social groups page....?


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 1, 2009)

here imma make a grow journal in the grow journal thread.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok now try the link in my sig i posted my journal in the growing journal thread.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 9, 2009)

The first Thursday update in weeks lol, sorry guys.

The girls are doing well, starting to fill out nicely. Trichomes are hardcore on them, Black Domina is definitely a nice sugary plant, that's for damn sure. The main cola on both plants will probably be the length of a 2 liter bottle if not bigger by harvest time.

I took some pictures yesterday, took the girls out of under the light and took pics, so you guys could see the detail a little better. I also took a picture with a 2 liter bottle for size comparison. One is 37 inches tall from top soil, the other is 36 inches from top soil. I'm keeping them in 3 gallon pots to restrict height some lol.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 9, 2009)

Look very tasty and about time for your update <.< lol im updating mine once i get done with this bowl.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 9, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Look very tasty and about time for your update <.< lol im updating mine once i get done with this bowl.


Thanks Mental, lol yeah, yeah, yeah, I know lol I've been slack assing kind of lately lol.

I'll be looking out for your update.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 9, 2009)

Ight lol and correction after the next bowl lol then mine will be updated. lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 9, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> The first Thursday update in weeks lol, sorry guys.
> 
> The girls are doing well, starting to fill out nicely. Trichomes are hardcore on them, Black Domina is definitely a nice sugary plant, that's for damn sure. The main cola on both plants will probably be the length of a 2 liter bottle if not bigger by harvest time.
> 
> ...


Looking Sweet Doobs 

Those are going to be bat size buds for sure


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Looking Sweet Doobs
> 
> Those are going to be bat size buds for sure


Thanks Mind, yeah I'm thinking those buds are going to be pretty beastly. I can't wait until harvest time, which should hopefully be around August-September time.


----------



## EpyxN (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking good Doobieus


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 9, 2009)

EpyxN said:


> Looking good Doobieus


Thanks EpyxN and welcome to the grow .


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 12, 2009)

hey doobs..
great grow journal.. i just read the whole thing from beginning to end and boy m i tired..
i m also growing undr a 250 hps.. would appreciate it if you could post a link for the 250 club.. i have read about it, but can't figure out how to join.
i enjoy this site so, like you said before, not too much attitude and alot of good advice around...
i will be hanging around for the conclusion of your grow.. good luck


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 12, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> hey doobs..
> great grow journal.. i just read the whole thing from beginning to end and boy m i tired..
> i m also growing undr a 250 hps.. would appreciate it if you could post a link for the 250 club.. i have read about it, but can't figure out how to join.
> i enjoy this site so, like you said before, not too much attitude and alot of good advice around...
> i will be hanging around for the conclusion of your grow.. good luck


here buddy just click on the link and subscribe by posting..
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/128751-250w-hps-club-help-guide.html#post1587652


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 12, 2009)

whats going on with the grow doob?


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 13, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> hey doobs..
> great grow journal.. i just read the whole thing from beginning to end and boy m i tired..
> i m also growing undr a 250 hps.. would appreciate it if you could post a link for the 250 club.. i have read about it, but can't figure out how to join.
> i enjoy this site so, like you said before, not too much attitude and alot of good advice around...
> i will be hanging around for the conclusion of your grow.. good luck


Rock on Racer, just click on that link Wretched420 posted, Wretched is actually the starter of that thread. If you post in the club you'll subscribe automatically, or you can just find the subscribe button. Either way it'll work lol, thanks for the good luck, and if you have any questions, the 250 club and myself will be more than happy to help you out. The 250 club is definitely drama free, and is like a family. Hope to see you join up, and welcome to the grow .



Wretched420 said:


> here buddy just click on the link and subscribe by posting..
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/128751-250w-hps-club-help-guide.html#post1587652


Lol beat me to the punch there Wretched lol.



Mentalchild said:


> whats going on with the grow doob?


The grow's going well, the girls started packing on the frostiness a lot. I took a look at my pictures on my camera, and within 4 days the trichs were absolutely amazing, the development of the trichs was just again amazing.

I really wish I had cloned these lol, but as of right now, my T5 is just chillin'. Plus I still have 10 beans of the BD, however getting all 4 phenos is going to be a bitch lol. I'm pretty sure the 2 in flower right now are different phenos, growth pattern is slightly different, one of the plant's shows more Sativa attributes in the leaves, the other more Indica (Which is odd because I was under the impression that BD was 100% Indica, but there could've been a Sativa gene floating in there somewhere). They also smell different, one has a more hash/spice to it, the other a kind of hash/burnt ass tire (Very similar to the smell of when someone burns out thier tire for thier crotch rocket to get the teflon layer off for traction) lol. I think the burnt tire one might be the "True" Black Domina phenotype though, from what I've been reading. Either way, I should make out with some damn fine hash when I'm done .


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice to hear everythings good. I put that one I got into flower now since my girl is having a feeling we are about to get kicked out sometime because her parents are dicks.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice to hear everythings good. I put that one I got into flower now since my girl is having a feeling we are about to get kicked out sometime because her parents are dicks.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 13, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Nice to hear everythings good. I put that one I got into flower now since my girl is having a feeling we are about to get kicked out sometime because her parents are dicks.


That sucks dude, do you know how long you've got? I mean there are probably a lot better priorities to be thinking of than growing with that kind of stuff going on but at the same point if you've got the time and it doesn't complicate things then go for it.

Another thing for thought, is if her parents find your grow and things are rocky already between you and her parents you might want to axe the grow. Especially knowing her uncle is a cop.... dude seriously make sure you're safe with that stuff.

Who knows? This might be a good thing for you guys, your own place that is. I know you guys have some call centers out there, mostly contract, but regardless if money is tight, and the situation is that bad you might want to try and apply.

Hope you get things figured out dude.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 13, 2009)

Her mom smokes with us and her dad knows we smoke and her mom knows I'm growing but her dad don't and her uncle rarely comes over and wheb he does he don't come to our room and ya we are now starting to save up but I really don't want a apartment I want a house but right now she is looking when we don't have the money. If we do end up getting kicked out ill just go hide the plant somewhere in their forest lol and take the ones I just started with me. Her parents are fucking stupid they say we don't do shit but we do all fuckin day and they still bitch and her dad doesn't do shit but sit outside and drink. All I know is something better happen before the wrong thing does.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh my bad not her uncle but her sisters husband is so I mean brother by law lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks for the link wretched.. i've gone ahead and subscribed.. atleast i think i did.. lol.. one of these days i will figure out these computer thingys.. anyway.. doobs.. you had said that one plant looks more sativa than the others with the leaves.. how do you tell this? is it that the sativa leaves are thinner and longer than those of an indica plant? i am pretty sure that is what i have read, but i am new to this growing thing, this being my first indoor grow and all.. i have to say that you have really got me interested in the bd strain.. that is the thing i love about sites like this, you get to hear of different strains that other peps are growing and what their experience is with the grow and the smoke.. i started reading your grow cuz of that cool twin that died on you, but now you have my interest all peaked with the scrog method, as i am also currently growing in a closet with out too much space.. well, can't wait till thursday for your next update and any new pix you may have


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 13, 2009)

Hehe yup that's what I'm saying. Sativa skinny long leaves and tall, indica shorter plant with fat leaves I believe is how that goes.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 13, 2009)

Wtf dude... Test test testing hey doob you get this message? My crackberry is acting up on me again.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok now this is starting to piss me off... Testing number 2 testing dumbass crackberry is about to meet the wall in a minute.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 13, 2009)

Whoa whoa whoa damn they really did send lol well im sorry im on my computer now lol so sorry for the flood would delete if i could.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 13, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol beat me to the punch there Wretched lol.
> 
> 
> .


 i was browsing though id post it lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 13, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Her mom smokes with us and her dad knows we smoke and her mom knows I'm growing but her dad don't and her uncle rarely comes over and wheb he does he don't come to our room and ya we are now starting to save up but I really don't want a apartment I want a house but right now she is looking when we don't have the money. If we do end up getting kicked out ill just go hide the plant somewhere in their forest lol and take the ones I just started with me. Her parents are fucking stupid they say we don't do shit but we do all fuckin day and they still bitch and her dad doesn't do shit but sit outside and drink. All I know is something better happen before the wrong thing does.


Yeah she's just stressin' dude, that's why she keeps looking. As far as the parents, well at least her mom knows lol, just keep that shit on the low with her pops you know?

You guys'll be okay dude, just don't sweat it too hard.



racerboy71 said:


> thanks for the link wretched.. i've gone ahead and subscribed.. atleast i think i did.. lol.. one of these days i will figure out these computer thingys.. anyway.. doobs.. you had said that one plant looks more sativa than the others with the leaves.. how do you tell this? is it that the sativa leaves are thinner and longer than those of an indica plant? i am pretty sure that is what i have read, but i am new to this growing thing, this being my first indoor grow and all.. i have to say that you have really got me interested in the bd strain.. that is the thing i love about sites like this, you get to hear of different strains that other peps are growing and what their experience is with the grow and the smoke.. i started reading your grow cuz of that cool twin that died on you, but now you have my interest all peaked with the scrog method, as i am also currently growing in a closet with out too much space.. well, can't wait till thursday for your next update and any new pix you may have


Sativa leaves are long and skinny, their growth pattern is very tall and lanky, the bud growth is also not as dense. They are also known to have a very distinct minty smell to them, at least all the Sativas I've seen have that slight mint to them. Sativas take the longest to mature, 12-14 if not more weeks in bloom. The high on most Sativas are more up, but you can get that up down with a longer time of maturation.

Indicas have more broader and thicker leaves, maple leaf-ish leaves, or even sometimes like a lettuce leaf because the leaves are so fat. The growth pattern on Indicas are short and stout, the buds grow dense with Indicas too. Indicas have a shorter maturity time, 8-10 weeks sometimes longer. The high is more down with Indicas, to make it a little more up, harvest a little earlier.

Ruderalis are auto flowering plants, they mature the fastest and are the smallest growing of all 3 types.

I unfortunately had to stop the SCRoG method shortly before bloom. I will be doing a full SCRoG journal on my next grow.

BD is a very nice strain, pretty low maintainence, not too finicky and definitely a frosty one.

I will hopefully update on Thursday, if not sometime that weekend more than likely.

Edit: I forgot to add that with hybrids it can be a little more difficult to tell, also certain genetics/pheotypes can show through on occasion, making it difficult to tell sometimes.



Wretched420 said:


> i was browsing though id post it lol


Well thank you much .


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 14, 2009)

Ya I no what you mean. Its hard not to stress there, work all day and her parents drinking and bitching all day when we gwt home from work. Bbasically we have no home we just have 2 jobs...


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 14, 2009)

Ya I no what you mean. Its hard not to stress there, work all day and her parents drinking and bitching all day when we gwt home from work. Bbasically we have no home we just have 2 jobs...


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 14, 2009)

Yo when you going to post them pics to show me that pinching thing you was talking about?


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 14, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Yo when you going to post them pics to show me that pinching thing you was talking about?


LOL I totally forgot about that dude lol. I'll have one for you next picture update, just keep reminding me. Shit's been crazy this week lol, so yeah I'm a little everywhere right now.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol ya I forgot to lol. Ya I hear ya I got a lot of shit on this end to lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 14, 2009)

i got a mini update and its sad . ill be having a update tomorrow.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 15, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Lol ya I forgot to lol. Ya I hear ya I got a lot of shit on this end to lol.


It's that damn Mary Jane, always making me forget and shit lol jk.



Mentalchild said:


> i got a mini update and its sad . ill be having a update tomorrow.


Yeah I saw that, sorry to hear that dude, I really hope your plant makes it out alright.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol i doubt it will make it but if it will im sure it is under a shitload of stress right now lol you will no what i mean when i post the pic' after my daily wake n' bake on my day off after i check the forums and ill also update then to.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 15, 2009)

i updated mine .


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 15, 2009)

yah doobs, i think i read something somewhere on here that you mentioned that you had to take the scrog off to move the plants into the new space when you finally got around to moving, lol.. there for awhile i thought the plants where gonna be monsters as it seemed like they were going to stay in veg forever.
thanks for the lodown on the diff between indicas leaves and those of sativas.. i was pretty aware of the differences between the heights of them and the highs of both, but still appreciate you taking the time out to teach me.. thanks... 
i am currently growing some mk ultra from th seeds.. now this strain is an indica and all, and i new this when buying it. i tend to like a more sativa high.. the more soaring mind bendin type, but opted not to but a sativa cuz of their long flowering periods and tall profile since i am only growing in a closet at the moment. so heres my ? for u.. you had said that you can cut down on the sativa up but letting them go a little longer, but can i also do the same thing with an indica, ie make it a little more of an up high by not letting them go quite as long ? 
anyhoos.. can't wait for the update this week.. i was just laid off from my job in the beggining of june, and have since pot a hold on smoking for awhile so that i can air out and pass a piss test, and it is sooo killing me.. i am so jealous that you are feeling a little burnt and haven't gotten around to posting any pix.. smoke a nice big fatty and think about me would ya, lol.. till next time..


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 16, 2009)

damn your plants look nice and healthy im jealous lol im having PH issues...

mad props doobs!!kiss-ass


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 16, 2009)

What is with the whole ph thing anywayz mine have always had 7ph but then again idk if that damn thing even works right.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 16, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> yah doobs, i think i read something somewhere on here that you mentioned that you had to take the scrog off to move the plants into the new space when you finally got around to moving, lol.. there for awhile i thought the plants where gonna be monsters as it seemed like they were going to stay in veg forever.
> thanks for the lodown on the diff between indicas leaves and those of sativas.. i was pretty aware of the differences between the heights of them and the highs of both, but still appreciate you taking the time out to teach me.. thanks...
> i am currently growing some mk ultra from th seeds.. now this strain is an indica and all, and i new this when buying it. i tend to like a more sativa high.. the more soaring mind bendin type, but opted not to but a sativa cuz of their long flowering periods and tall profile since i am only growing in a closet at the moment. so heres my ? for u.. you had said that you can cut down on the sativa up but letting them go a little longer, but can i also do the same thing with an indica, ie make it a little more of an up high by not letting them go quite as long ?
> anyhoos.. can't wait for the update this week.. i was just laid off from my job in the beggining of june, and have since pot a hold on smoking for awhile so that i can air out and pass a piss test, and it is sooo killing me.. i am so jealous that you are feeling a little burnt and haven't gotten around to posting any pix.. smoke a nice big fatty and think about me would ya, lol.. till next time..


They're 3 ft or taller, they still have a month to a month and a half to go lol so we shall see, they should stay around the 3 ft range though, because I'm restricting them in 3 gallon buckets. Now if I moved to a 5 gallon bucket.... I'd be in trouble lol.

No problem on the help there Racer, I'm always trying to help whether on my journal or the 250 club.

As far as your question on Indicas, yes you can harvest a little earlier, you will want to invest in a microscope or magnifying glass that is at least 30x magnification. This will help out with the exact harvest time you want. Your trichomes should be only at like 20-30% amber, the rest should be cloudy or clear. That will give you a more up high, but the indica body high will still more than likely shine through a bit.

Sorry to hear about the lay off, I'm wanting to guess a call center? I used to be AOL Tech before they laid us off a couple years back, so I know how much that sucks, hopefully you got a decent serverance package though.

Anyhow, I used to work at a headshop (Lol actually got that job right after I got laid off and then got laid off again because of the DEA paraphanalia raids and the city extending a school zone that made the shop in the school zone, so it had to shut down.), there's a product called Permaclean, by a company named Vale, it's a detox in pill form, you take it like a dietary supplement and it completely cleans out your system of any toxins. The catch is it will not work if you consume any alcohol, caffiene, high fructose corn syrup, concentrated sugars, tobacco, or fatty foods. I know this to work, as I've personally used it.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 16, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> damn your plants look nice and healthy im jealous lol im having PH issues...
> 
> mad props doobs!!kiss-ass


Thanks Wretched , and here's a big ole' hug for the Ph stress , I hope you get that sorted.

I always use Nestle Pure Life, or that water from the Glacier water dispensers. I know for a fact the pure life is r/o treated, I'm pretty sure the Glacier is too. The Ph on both every time I've checked it has always come out to 7.0, when nutes are added the run off is between 6.5 - 6.8 every time. Yeah I cheat kind of lol, but it's alllllll good lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 16, 2009)

You cheater!!!!


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 16, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> What is with the whole ph thing anywayz mine have always had 7ph but then again idk if that damn thing even works right.


7.0 is neutral Ph, any lower is more acidic, any higher more alkaline. You want your Ph to be very lightly on the acidic side so the plants uptake properly. Too low or too high though and it can kill your plants, cause lock out and all that stuff you don't want to happen lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 16, 2009)

i cant ever tell if my thing is right or not and if it is even working to tell me the right ph of my plants.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 16, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> i cant ever tell if my thing is right or not and if it is even working to tell me the right ph of my plants.


Calibrate it, with calibration fluid or buffer, make sure the fluid or buffer is set for 7.0 though.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 16, 2009)

lol in english lol i don't know what either of that stuff is.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 16, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> lol in english lol i don't know what either of that stuff is.


You using a digital tester or strips?

If you're using strips disregard the calibration stuff.

If you're using a digital tester, then you want to pick up some buffer or fluid to calibrate the tester at 7.0 so it's accurate. If it's not calibrated it will not give the proper/actual Ph, so it's a false read.

This link is a link to what you're pretty much looking for. I use stuff that comes in a bottle from my local hydro/gardening store.

*Ph calibration fluid/buffer*


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> You using a digital tester or strips?
> 
> If you're using strips disregard the calibration stuff.
> 
> ...


Boy i would like to see some pics


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Boy i would like to see some pics


Lol, I'll take some here in a bit, I should have them posted in about 40-45 lol damn internet is so SLOW lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 16, 2009)

Well.... actually after this J.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Well.... actually after this J.


No problem Doobs,Just messing with ya

How is your day going,hot again here.
Bet it is super-hot where you are at.
Cools down at night though right.lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> No problem Doobs,Just messing with ya
> 
> How is your day going,hot again here.
> Bet it is super-hot where you are at.
> Cools down at night though right.lol


Yeah it's pretty hot during the days, about frikkin' freezing at nights around 1-6 am.

My days going pretty darn well actually, thanks for asking . How about yourself? Gettin' your ass whomped on by the kiddo?

Lol I'll have the pics posted after they upload.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 16, 2009)

You know it gets old getting my ass kicked by the kid all the time.
I used to be really good at video games,these new ones are just way over the top.
But overall the day is not bad,even better since i found out i do not need surgery....lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> You know it gets old getting my ass kicked by the kid all the time.
> I used to be really good at video games,these new ones are just way over the top.
> But overall the day is not bad,even better since i found out i do not need surgery....lol


Yeah I saw that, pretty sure I commented about it too lol, glad you're not gonna have to go through that, just more fiber right?

Hell that beats surgery any day!!

Lol yeah the games and game systems just kept getting better and better and way crazy, they're so much more realistic, harder but eh.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 16, 2009)

ill post u a pic of what im using later. Im not using the strips though. Ya and post those pinch pic's to.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's some current pictures of the gals, they're both doing well and the frostiness continues to cake on. Enjoy the pictures.

I took each plant out and took pics separately, there's also a measuring tape next to the plants in a couple pics too. The site or my connection is acting up right now so I will post the rest of the pics tomorrow or some other time.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 16, 2009)

Damn looking nice there . Ok doob you better D:<.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 17, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Here's some current pictures of the gals, they're both doing well and the frostiness continues to cake on. Enjoy the pictures.
> 
> I took each plant out and took pics separately, there's also a measuring tape next to the plants in a couple pics too. The site or my connection is acting up right now so I will post the rest of the pics tomorrow or some other time.


That's some Sweet Leaf...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks for the tip doobs.... i have never heard of that product, but i am sure too check it out.. i just picked up this lil microscope thingy from radio shack that this dude on here, simspson sampson, had recomended.. it is a 60x-100x zoom.. it looks pretty much like that 420 scope u c in ads... it only ran me like $15.. a real deal, and i can totally c the trichromes awesome with it.. i think i read somewhere on your thread about using ur digi camera and the macro setting to get closeups of your bud with, but i didn't c any such setting on mine.
yah. it does suck about the job and all.. by the way i was a printer.. printed like all of the labels for like shampoo bottles and the like, but watevs.. like to think that things happen for a reason, mayb they knew i needed more time so that i could concentrate on my garden, lol..
you had said that the plants will probably top out around three feet or so... do they tend to stretch much during the flowering stage?
everything looks pretty sweet with your grow so far, and i wish you continued success with it..
again, thanks for the lowdown on the tip on the drug test.. i will surely b checking it out as soon as im done f ing around on here..


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 18, 2009)

My router fucked up doob  i got to use my black berry now . Oh ya I'm building a grow box btw ill post pics whenever I can.


----------



## SOFTWHITE (Jul 18, 2009)

Beautiful my man I'm sure it's gonna taste excellent.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> thanks for the tip doobs.... i have never heard of that product, but i am sure too check it out.. i just picked up this lil microscope thingy from radio shack that this dude on here, simspson sampson, had recomended.. it is a 60x-100x zoom.. it looks pretty much like that 420 scope u c in ads... it only ran me like $15.. a real deal, and i can totally c the trichromes awesome with it.. i think i read somewhere on your thread about using ur digi camera and the macro setting to get closeups of your bud with, but i didn't c any such setting on mine.
> yah. it does suck about the job and all.. by the way i was a printer.. printed like all of the labels for like shampoo bottles and the like, but watevs.. like to think that things happen for a reason, mayb they knew i needed more time so that i could concentrate on my garden, lol..
> you had said that the plants will probably top out around three feet or so... do they tend to stretch much during the flowering stage?
> everything looks pretty sweet with your grow so far, and i wish you continued success with it..
> again, thanks for the lowdown on the tip on the drug test.. i will surely b checking it out as soon as im done f ing around on here..


I have that microscope actually lol, got it when it was still 10-11 bucks, they're up to 15 now? I like it, it works, but the 60x is a little too magnified to check the field of trichomes to get a proper percentage, that's why I recommend 30x usually. I also recommend the RS microscope too, because it's easy to get, and affordable.

Yeah macro or super macro is what you're looking for, it's the little flower/plant looking icon on a camera. I'm going to hopefully be getting the kid's toy Bionicam, 100x zoom in, and seems to work well, and from what I've seen takes amazing trichome pictures, 40 bucks on Amazon, like frikkin' 80 at Toys R Us.

As far as stretching, generally a plant will grow 2-3 times the size, when you put it into flower. Knowing the strain helps sometimes, but not always.

Thanks for the good luck, it's always good to have lol. Yeah check it out, I passed a Verizon (Had to go to a piss test building) piss test with it.

"A man should be judged by the quality of his work, not by the quality of his piss." - Kottonmouth Kings


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> That's some Sweet Leaf...


Thank you much Mind lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> My router fucked up doob  i got to use my black berry now . Oh ya I'm building a grow box btw ill post pics whenever I can.


Pfft but you probably have 3g, so it shouldn't be as bad as my connection. However if you're with Tmobile they will throttle your connection when you hit 10Gb, it's per billing cycle, so every month you only get 10Gb.

I should hopefully be getting Cable here soon.... God hopefully  lol. Anyhow you should be able to buy another router, Linksys is what I recommend, D-link not so much, and Belkin not so much either. If it's your modem.... Ouch just.... Ouch.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

SOFTWHITE said:


> Beautiful my man I'm sure it's gonna taste excellent.


Thank you, but I'm no man lol, us gals can grow too  lol. Thanks again, and welcome to the grow.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 18, 2009)

Lookin wonderful!!!!!!! How long in flower now?


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 18, 2009)

It isn't my modem because only the main computer has internet now we called insight and he fixed the problem well actually he just told her mom to unplug everything and basically hook it straight to the computer so it is the router. Ya ya ya I no computer works what is he talking about not having internet. Well me and my girl have laptop which we need the router for the wireless signal. Ya that's the router I had was the linex or w,e u said. And the fucked up thing is it went out after I used all my money the same day I got paid... So ya... And I'm pissed off I'm really getting fucking tired of dealers... I really am...


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> It isn't my modem because only the main computer has internet now we called insight and he fixed the problem well actually he just told her mom to unplug everything and basically hook it straight to the computer so it is the router. Ya ya ya I no computer works what is he talking about not having internet. Well me and my girl have laptop which we need the router for the wireless signal. Ya that's the router I had was the linex or w,e u said. And the fucked up thing is it went out after I used all my money the same day I got paid... So ya... And I'm pissed off I'm really getting fucking tired of dealers... I really am...


Well sounds like someone took a shit in your Cheerios today lol, well hopefully you get it working again. Linksys is a good company, but I guess not that great in your situation. Hope you get things figured out dude, and hope your day goes better.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 18, 2009)

It isn't my modem because only the main computer has internet now we called insight and he fixed the problem well actually he just told her mom to unplug everything and basically hook it straight to the computer so it is the router. Ya ya ya I no computer works what is he talking about not having internet. Well me and my girl have laptop which we need the router for the wireless signal. Ya that's the router I had was the linex or w,e u said. And the fucked up thing is it went out after I used all my money the same day I got paid... So ya... And I'm pissed off I'm really getting fucking tired of dealers... I really am...


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Lookin wonderful!!!!!!! How long in flower now?


Since June 15th, so about 5 weeks or so, thanks for the compliment Altered.


----------



## SOFTWHITE (Jul 19, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Thank you, but I'm no man lol, us gals can grow too  lol. Thanks again, and welcome to the grow.


I know it's gonna taste better anyway, u women do a lot of things better than us. I'll admit it.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 19, 2009)

SOFTWHITE said:


> I know it's gonna taste better anyway, u women do a lot of things better than us. I'll admit it.


Lol we have babies better than you guys that's for damn sure lol.

Also thanks for the kind words dude, appreciate it.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 22, 2009)

Whats up Doobs? Hope you're doing good. I wanted to talk some more about black domina. I assume you've smoked it before. I didn't look back in this journal but if my memory serves you are growing BD now right? 6ish weeks in flower? Soil grow using FF nutes, that tri-pack that you recommended for me? Anyway I've been having trouble sleeping. So give me some good info on this strain if you will please ma'am. Flower time, height, etc. Thank you Doobs.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 22, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Whats up Doobs? Hope you're doing good. I wanted to talk some more about black domina. I assume you've smoked it before. I didn't look back in this journal but if my memory serves you are growing BD now right? 6ish weeks in flower? Soil grow using FF nutes, that tri-pack that you recommended for me? Anyway I've been having trouble sleeping. So give me some good info on this strain if you will please ma'am. Flower time, height, etc. Thank you Doobs.


Lol doing well, today's my birthday.

Yeah I have smoked BD before, funny thing about that is I got the beans before I ever tried it lol. The smoke is real heavy, my buddy grew it out as well. He likes to harvest at a lower amber trichome percentage, and usually it irritates me because I like the high amber percentages lol. However even with his lower amber percentage, that shit knocked me out after a bowl or two. So it's definitely something for your problems sleeping.

This Black Domina isn't Sensi's BD, it's Cali Bean Bank's BD.

This is what the pack's booklet thing says though.

"Small compact plants devlop heavy crystal covered buds. It has a rapid growth cycle and manageable size. Perfect for growing indoors and the Sea of Green technique. It is one of the finest pure indica hybrids ever created"

Environment: Indoor/Outdoor/Greenhouse
Phenotype: Indica
Height: 3-7 feet
Flower: 50-65 days
Yield: 195+ indoors, 325+ outdoors

Thought I'd add that they aren't very finicky plants either, they like lots of water and can handle nutrients very well.

I'll have a different smoke report for you when this grow's done.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 22, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol doing well, today's my birthday.
> 
> Yeah I have smoked BD before, funny thing about that is I got the beans before I ever tried it lol. The smoke is real heavy, my buddy grew it out as well. He likes to harvest at a lower amber trichome percentage, and usually it irritates me because I like the high amber percentages lol. However even with his lower amber percentage, that shit knocked me out after a bowl or two. So it's definitely something for your problems sleeping.
> 
> ...


Cool. Thanks Doobs.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 23, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Cool. Thanks Doobs.


No prob Altered.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 23, 2009)

where those pinch pic's doobs <.<.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 23, 2009)

I got's a update doob's ^^.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 23, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> I got's a update doob's ^^.


Rock on, I'll check it out, as far as the pinch pics, they will have to wait the cable guy showed up late, and didn't knock on the door and just called my roomie's phone, my roomie's a hard sleeper and didn't wake up. So tomorrow (God willing and hopefully) I will have high speed back, check back in a couple of days and I should have it posted, if not I will post it in your journal if you don't mind it.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 23, 2009)

Alright. Man you got to be home for cable people . Yea that sounds fine i don't mind ^^.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 23, 2009)

hey.. so whats up doob? u pretty much answered my next question a few pages back.. was gonna ask you if the bd was the one from sensi or not, but like i said, u've answered dat.. i've got one for you.. i was over in a'dam last year in sept, and a buddy of mine had asked me to pick up some fruity juice seeds from sensi for him.. i finally found the sensi seed bank as i wanted to make sure i got the legit things for him or her.. i opened the package and put them in a lil smuggly thing that i wont go into explanation on here about, and proceeded to put it into my non carry on luggage. when i gave them to my buddy, he said most of them didn't even pop, and he had thought that something had happened to them from going threw an x-ray at the airport? now, i've never heard of such a thing, but i was wondering if you had? anyways, i threw him a coupla extra beans that i got later on from the attitude, as i don't need anymore bad karma on me aside from that which i do myself, so i felt a little better about him spending the $150 for nothing..
i am not too sure if i read on here or not, but ill ask anyhoo's.. is this your first time growing the bd? if not, what kind of yeild do you get off it? now, i understand that every grower will get different results from the same seed/clone and all, and i am not looking for an answer like 110 grams or whatever.. just a basic answer like light yielder, med. or heavy would be great..
man, the grow's looking pretty awesome so far, i am quite salty.. can't wait to see some pix of the buds after they are all done and all..
o yeah.. one last thing..i promise. you are soo right about not being able to get a very wide shot with the 60x zoom.. you are able to get great images of the trichs and all, but not very many of them at one time.. so i will be sure to look on amazon tommorow as soon as i get my unenjoyment check in my account, sounds pretty awesome.. so thanks again for all of your time and help and the tips on the thingy from amazon .. latr


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 23, 2009)

o snap doobs... i totally forgot to wish you a happy bday.. does that make you a fellow leo or not? mine is coming up like in a week or so.. so not looking forward to being another year older, but whatevs.. anyhoos.. happy birthday girl..


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 24, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Alright. Man you got to be home for cable people . Yea that sounds fine i don't mind ^^.


Lol we were both home, and I'm a REALLY light sleeper. I wake up to keys jingling outside of the house.... yeah that bad lol.

If the guy actually knocked on the door I would have gotten up, but dude never even knocked on our door lol.



racerboy71 said:


> hey.. so whats up doob? u pretty much answered my next question a few pages back.. was gonna ask you if the bd was the one from sensi or not, but like i said, u've answered dat.. i've got one for you.. i was over in a'dam last year in sept, and a buddy of mine had asked me to pick up some fruity juice seeds from sensi for him.. i finally found the sensi seed bank as i wanted to make sure i got the legit things for him or her.. i opened the package and put them in a lil smuggly thing that i wont go into explanation on here about, and proceeded to put it into my non carry on luggage. when i gave them to my buddy, he said most of them didn't even pop, and he had thought that something had happened to them from going threw an x-ray at the airport? now, i've never heard of such a thing, but i was wondering if you had? anyways, i threw him a coupla extra beans that i got later on from the attitude, as i don't need anymore bad karma on me aside from that which i do myself, so i felt a little better about him spending the $150 for nothing..
> i am not too sure if i read on here or not, but ill ask anyhoo's.. is this your first time growing the bd? if not, what kind of yeild do you get off it? now, i understand that every grower will get different results from the same seed/clone and all, and i am not looking for an answer like 110 grams or whatever.. just a basic answer like light yielder, med. or heavy would be great..
> man, the grow's looking pretty awesome so far, i am quite salty.. can't wait to see some pix of the buds after they are all done and all..
> o yeah.. one last thing..i promise. you are soo right about not being able to get a very wide shot with the 60x zoom.. you are able to get great images of the trichs and all, but not very many of them at one time.. so i will be sure to look on amazon tommorow as soon as i get my unenjoyment check in my account, sounds pretty awesome.. so thanks again for all of your time and help and the tips on the thingy from amazon .. latr


The bionicam on Amazon has way too much magnification for a wide spectrum of trichs, you want a 30x magnification microscope or magnifying glass for that.

I don't think the xray had very much to do with it at all really. The cannabis plant is a very absorbent and resilient plant in general. I even read an article in "Treating yourself" magazine, about cannabis plants being used to absorb the radiation left from the Chernoble incident.

This is my first time growing the BD to flower, the first BD was male. However I will give you all the info I've gathered so far.

The height ranges from med to high for sure, although it's very manageable if kept in 3 gallon-5 gallon pots indoors. Very resilient to watering, nutrients and pretty much everything else. The trichome production is insane on this plant, and continues to get more insane lol. Yield, is going to be pretty high, not as great as I wanted it because of the move and all but satisfactory enough lol.

Hope this helps and no problem on the help dude.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 24, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> o snap doobs... i totally forgot to wish you a happy bday.. does that make you a fellow leo or not? mine is coming up like in a week or so.. so not looking forward to being another year older, but whatevs.. anyhoos.. happy birthday girl..


Thanks for the bday wishes Racer, I'm on the cusp so I'm Cancer/Leo but I do take more of the Leo traits lol.

Happy early Bday Racer, hope it's a great one!


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 24, 2009)

Damn lol i think i forgot to lol happy b-day ^^. Yea thats bull the oldest plant is now looking like that one other plant i have  they are dropping one by one each night . And they both have holes all of them have holes.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 25, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Damn lol i think i forgot to lol happy b-day ^^. Yea thats bull the oldest plant is now looking like that one other plant i have  they are dropping one by one each night . And they both have holes all of them have holes.


How much are you watering dude?


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 25, 2009)

I was watering them when they got bone dry but that is like everyday when its dry.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks for the info on the bm doobs, and of course you know we are all waiting for the final results on this grow with baited breath..
and to mental, not only how much is he watering, but how hot are the plants getting as well? and i think i have also read alot of peps on here dat say that they don't like to wait till the plants are way dried to water them, just till they are almost to that point, as waiting to long can cause stress to the plants.. and also that i was havin probs with my seedlings drying out way too quickly early on as i was using the small jiffy pots, and they don't hold too much water, so i switched to a five gallon pot that it sounds like doobs also likes, and i've been able to cut down on the watering now, mayb every three or four days or so.. just a thought mental, as i am far from a pro at this..


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 25, 2009)

Did you get your cable hooked up!!!


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Did you get your cable hooked up!!!


Yeah but, my room doesn't have an outlet at the moment (Costs 15 bucks I don't have lol), and I don't have a long enough ethernet or coaxial cord so.... Yeah I'm pretty pissed lol. I gotta wait until my girl gets home because she's taller and can reach my roomie's box full of cords and crap lol. Damn short Indica genes I have lol just kiddin'.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 25, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> I was watering them when they got bone dry but that is like everyday when its dry.


Try watering them some more and see if they perk up in a couple days, if not then back up on the watering. Another suggestion is to transplant too, Racer is right on the money about the bigger pots. I use 3 gallons because of height restrictions right now.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 25, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> thanks for the info on the bm doobs, and of course you know we are all waiting for the final results on this grow with baited breath..
> and to mental, not only how much is he watering, but how hot are the plants getting as well? and i think i have also read alot of peps on here dat say that they don't like to wait till the plants are way dried to water them, just till they are almost to that point, as waiting to long can cause stress to the plants.. and also that i was havin probs with my seedlings drying out way too quickly early on as i was using the small jiffy pots, and they don't hold too much water, so i switched to a five gallon pot that it sounds like doobs also likes, and i've been able to cut down on the watering now, mayb every three or four days or so.. just a thought mental, as i am far from a pro at this..


No problem Racer, and I'm waiting with you guys on harvest time too lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 25, 2009)

i don't want them to be to tall just really really small.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 25, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> i don't want them to be to tall just really really small.


You might want to look into SoG and autoflower strains then, that's going to be the best for a PC grow.

I got highspeed back so here's that pic.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 25, 2009)

Yea i was about to look up sog and i want to get some lowryders but im still iffy from buying online and idk if my girl wants me to even have them sent here.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 26, 2009)

I posted my grow box on my thread ^^. Oh yea doob i got my internet back up ^^ bought a $100.00 router for $80.00 and it was linksey N/ultra range.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 26, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Yea i was about to look up sog and i want to get some lowryders but im still iffy from buying online and idk if my girl wants me to even have them sent here.


Dude you'll be fine, and if you don't want to send them there, then send them to a friend's house. With delivery make sure to choose any stealth or guaranteed and you'll be fine dude. Get LR #2 it's better than the original LR, or even a LR cross, they have a bunch of different options.



Mentalchild said:


> I posted my grow box on my thread ^^. Oh yea doob i got my internet back up ^^ bought a $100.00 router for $80.00 and it was linksey N/ultra range.


Looks pretty good dude, and can't really beat 20 bucks off lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 26, 2009)

So SoG is basically alot of clones on a table? i looked on here to try to find SoG and all i found was a table full of clones and all got the same height when they were ready for harvest.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 27, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> So SoG is basically alot of clones on a table? i looked on here to try to find SoG and all i found was a table full of clones and all got the same height when they were ready for harvest.


Depends, if you're doing a SoG with autoflowers, no because autoflowers cannot be cloned. If you're doing it with a normal plant, yes clones are most optimal for SoG, I have also seen SoG's from seed.

You don't have to go hydro with it, it can be done in soil too.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 27, 2009)

Can you find me a thread on here about SoG because i looked in the ? button up there and it wasn't explaining it at all just had a bunch of clones on a table and that was it, and when i tried to search it, alot of posts and threads were just talking about people telling others to do SoG.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 27, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Can you find me a thread on here about SoG because i looked in the ? button up there and it wasn't explaining it at all just had a bunch of clones on a table and that was it, and when i tried to search it, alot of posts and threads were just talking about people telling others to do SoG.


Try google dude, the search here doesn't work well. The only thing I use on this site to search through is Tags, other than that I use google.

You can search RIU by putting *Whatever you want to search for:siterollitup.org* in google.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 27, 2009)

Ight man ill try it when I get off work.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 27, 2009)

YAH.. mental.. i have ordered a coupla times off the net for seeds.. the first time i ordered from dr. chronic, and i have to say i nearly pooped my pants when i placed my order then this message popped up saying something like.... are you sure you want to procede with this transaction, as the acquisition of cannabis seeds is illegal..blah blah blah... now, i won't say i wasn't nervous, as i surely was, but i figured i have read a ton of good things about dr online, so why not? no risk, no reward, so to speak.. so i went ahead with it.. got the beans in like a week or two, not too bad. after killing all of the strawberry cough seeds that i had ordered after having prob's with the jiffy pots getting too dry while i was at work, i decided to try it again, but this time i went with the attitude.. when i made me order, i had no warnings or such pop up on my screen like i did from the dr, which made me feel alot more at ease with the whole attitude site. i ordered the stealth shipping method which added like anohter $30 to my order, but the peace of mind was worth it imho.. the seeds arrived in seven days on the dot.. great service, and they even throw in some freebies, one of which i am still growing now.. i have since ordered from the attitude again, and again the package arrived in 7 days on the dot..
now like doobs said, if you are nervous about sending them right to your house, pick a willing friend who is not up to any kind of stuffs that would attract any unwanted attention, and send them to that address.. also, for an added bit of security, alot of places are now selling these like visa debit cards that you pay a couple of bucks for and can use like a normal cc.. i know that walmart sells these.. you can purchase one of these cards under a false name, and use this card to make any such purchases with.. just a thought, as i would never do, nor suggest any other person doing such things..


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 27, 2009)

Doobs I'm ready to see that amazing insane trich production!!!!!!!! Oh and I made some more butter and put it in some brownies. Worked like a charm and gave me a very relaxed feeling as opposed to smoking 3d whereas I get all hyped up. I took one to my boss (he smokes too) and he ate it this morning. About an hour later he came up to me telling me how good he was feeling, almost too good he said. Anyway I hope we get to see some pics soon.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 28, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Doobs I'm ready to see that amazing insane trich production!!!!!!!! Oh and I made some more butter and put it in some brownies. Worked like a charm and gave me a very relaxed feeling as opposed to smoking 3d whereas I get all hyped up. I took one to my boss (he smokes too) and he ate it this morning. About an hour later he came up to me telling me how good he was feeling, almost too good he said. Anyway I hope we get to see some pics soon.


Yeah the batteries in my good camera died, so hopefully I'll be able to find or buy some more AA batteries soon. As soon as that's done, I will gladly post, especially since I got high speed back yay!

There's these cookie bar thingies my friend's friend makes. It's all organic and is really really good. I know he uses half vaporized bud for the recipe but I don't know exactly how he does it, so I'll have to ask him when he comes by for a trim party. Just to give you an idea of how strong.... My girl and I split a cookie in half because we're pretty small people lol. That half a cookie had me locked for hours, I fell asleep forever, woke up the next day still so baked that I felt almost hung over lol. Needless to say thank god I took my friend's advice which was "Make sure you're not doing a god damn thing today, this shit will have you locked." lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 28, 2009)

I want some of those cookies...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I want some of those cookies...lol


Hmmm.... now I know those I could bring with me for sure lol. Who knows maybe you'll get a Xmas tree shaped one .


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 28, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> YAH.. mental.. i have ordered a coupla times off the net for seeds.. the first time i ordered from dr. chronic, and i have to say i nearly pooped my pants when i placed my order then this message popped up saying something like.... are you sure you want to procede with this transaction, as the acquisition of cannabis seeds is illegal..blah blah blah... now, i won't say i wasn't nervous, as i surely was, but i figured i have read a ton of good things about dr online, so why not? no risk, no reward, so to speak.. so i went ahead with it.. got the beans in like a week or two, not too bad. after killing all of the strawberry cough seeds that i had ordered after having prob's with the jiffy pots getting too dry while i was at work, i decided to try it again, but this time i went with the attitude.. when i made me order, i had no warnings or such pop up on my screen like i did from the dr, which made me feel alot more at ease with the whole attitude site. i ordered the stealth shipping method which added like anohter $30 to my order, but the peace of mind was worth it imho.. the seeds arrived in seven days on the dot.. great service, and they even throw in some freebies, one of which i am still growing now.. i have since ordered from the attitude again, and again the package arrived in 7 days on the dot..
> now like doobs said, if you are nervous about sending them right to your house, pick a willing friend who is not up to any kind of stuffs that would attract any unwanted attention, and send them to that address.. also, for an added bit of security, alot of places are now selling these like visa debit cards that you pay a couple of bucks for and can use like a normal cc.. i know that walmart sells these.. you can purchase one of these cards under a false name, and use this card to make any such purchases with.. just a thought, as i would never do, nor suggest any other person doing such things..


Racer's got the idea .



Mentalchild said:


> Ight man ill try it when I get off work.


Cool, you'll see it works a shit ton better dude.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 28, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Hmmm.... now I know those I could bring with me for sure lol. Who knows maybe you'll get a Xmas tree shaped one .


Now that would be awesome 
But i am a little big..lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Now that would be awesome
> But i am a little big..lol


I'll make a bunch dude lol, no worries on that. My friend is like over 6 ft, and 1 full cookie wrecks him lol. Those cookies are a hell of a lot easier for travel or packaging because they smell like well.... cookies lol.

They're like oatmeal raisin kind of but not quite, but they are really really REALLY good.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds yummy.
I like getting baked by baked goods...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Sounds yummy.
> I like getting baked by baked goods...lol


Lol it's always great dude, for sure.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 28, 2009)

I never cooked with weed.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 28, 2009)

yah.. went i was in amsterdam, everyday i would have one or two or three, lol.. spacecakes for breakfast.. the spacecakes are brownies made with a half gram of hash in each cake.. the high from eating baked goods is a lil different then from smoking, but killer none the less, and like doobs said, soo much easier to travel with.. they also sold these space muffins which weren't as stoney as the cakes as they were made w/weed as aposed to hash.. very good.. i am going to italy in sept and would love to bring some kind of baked goods along for the ride.. i think that sounds like a good idea, thanks doobs... like mental, i have never baked w/weed either, but it doesnt look that hard, and i have been reading tons about it and also watched a few videos on youtube about it as well.. yum yum, get in my belly, lol


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 28, 2009)

I probably wont bake anything with weed until i finish one of my plants because im not buying big bag's at the moment so i got to make it last the week till i get paid. Oh yea doob i got me a little fatty indica growing lol when i opened the door i thought it was a little bush tree lol. Yea at the time when i watered it (i did it when lights were off but prolly a bad idea because light was getting in the whole time while i was watering it but) and to now when the lights were on it must have loved that water because the new set of leaves that were small bulked up got bigger lol more then i thought they would have for that time period.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 28, 2009)

I read both of these https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/26105-strongest-canna-butter.html , https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/100957-how-make-cannabutter-w-pics.html , and didnt really follow exact as far as amount of butter to bud ratio. My brownie mix called for 1/4 cup of vegetable oil, I measured out 1/4 cup of butter and weighed it, 56 grams. Then I added a teaspoon more butter. I had 30 grams of trim, NO FAN LEAVES, only crystally bud leaves and stems. So I also added 2 grams of dank 3d bud to it, chopped it all up real fine and simmered it for 6 hours stirring frequently. Strained and drained and let sit in the fridge overnight. Made brownies the next day. The rest is kinda hazy.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 28, 2009)

https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=201338922 , http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f55/medicinal-marijuana-butter-cookies-2634/


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 29, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> I never cooked with weed.


It's fun, you should try it one day.



racerboy71 said:


> yah.. went i was in amsterdam, everyday i would have one or two or three, lol.. spacecakes for breakfast.. the spacecakes are brownies made with a half gram of hash in each cake.. the high from eating baked goods is a lil different then from smoking, but killer none the less, and like doobs said, soo much easier to travel with.. they also sold these space muffins which weren't as stoney as the cakes as they were made w/weed as aposed to hash.. very good.. i am going to italy in sept and would love to bring some kind of baked goods along for the ride.. i think that sounds like a good idea, thanks doobs... like mental, i have never baked w/weed either, but it doesnt look that hard, and i have been reading tons about it and also watched a few videos on youtube about it as well.. yum yum, get in my belly, lol


MMmmmmMMMMMmmm Space cake is so good!! Never had it Amsterdam style but I have had it good ole' USA style lol. I'm sure the Dam' style is just as great if not better.



Mentalchild said:


> I probably wont bake anything with weed until i finish one of my plants because im not buying big bag's at the moment so i got to make it last the week till i get paid. Oh yea doob i got me a little fatty indica growing lol when i opened the door i thought it was a little bush tree lol. Yea at the time when i watered it (i did it when lights were off but prolly a bad idea because light was getting in the whole time while i was watering it but) and to now when the lights were on it must have loved that water because the new set of leaves that were small bulked up got bigger lol more then i thought they would have for that time period.


You'll probably try when you harvest for sure lol. Glad to hear the babies are recovering properly. The light thing really doesn't affect the Veg stage that much, so you can get away with it here and there, when you go into Bloom is when you have to worry more about light leaks because the light hermies plants during Bloom.



AlteredBeast said:


> I read both of these https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/26105-strongest-canna-butter.html , https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/100957-how-make-cannabutter-w-pics.html , and didnt really follow exact as far as amount of butter to bud ratio. My brownie mix called for 1/4 cup of vegetable oil, I measured out 1/4 cup of butter and weighed it, 56 grams. Then I added a teaspoon more butter. I had 30 grams of trim, NO FAN LEAVES, only crystally bud leaves and stems. So I also added 2 grams of dank 3d bud to it, chopped it all up real fine and simmered it for 6 hours stirring frequently. Strained and drained and let sit in the fridge overnight. Made brownies the next day. The rest is kinda hazy.


I like to take my trim/buds and put them in either a tea bag or cheese cloth and boil it, squeeze out the bag or cheese cloth, put butter in, let it boil, put it in the fridge, and let it settle. I use higher fat butter that has vegetable oil in it, so that it acts as a natural catalyst and binds the oils from the herb with the oils in the butter. I don't boil it too hot, because thc/cbd starts deactivating at a certain temp.

I'll have to give those threads a look see, and try those recipes out one of these days.



AlteredBeast said:


> https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=201338922 , http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f55/medicinal-marijuana-butter-cookies-2634/


Good stuff Altered, I'll have to try these.

The cookies I'm talking about are like cookie bars if that makes sense. Each cookie is about the size of a brownie. I know you cook it all in the same pan, then cut into squares, then serve. As far as the actual recipe I have noooo clue, yet lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh ight lol damn just sounds like it will be harder to not look during bloom lol. Well today is update day after i go wake n bake ill update mine ^^.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 29, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Oh ight lol damn just sounds like it will be harder to not look during bloom lol. Well today is update day after i go wake n bake ill update mine ^^.


If you're room you have your grow in is light tight because of curtains or something, then you can get a Green light bulb and replace any light bulb in your room (Not your grow lights), to check in on the babies in bloom.

Green is the only spectrum a cannabis plant won't hermie with, when it comes to light. I'm pretty sure if I remember correctly, it's because chlorophyll is green naturally, so the plant won't absorb it.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 29, 2009)

Green light is right doobs...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Green light is right doobs...lol


Lol thanks for confirming Mind I've been all burnt this week lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 29, 2009)

Me too......lol


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 29, 2009)

Ight thanks doob ^^. So where is the updates?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 29, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Ight thanks doob ^^. So where is the updates?


Doobs is burnt.
She will get them on..


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok ^^. Man you 2 are burnt im stressed sounds like our growers are having problems .


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it is just this week bro...lol


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 29, 2009)

Maybe for you to  im stressed all day everyday .


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 29, 2009)

Gotta chill....


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs is burnt.
> She will get them on..


I'll post an update when I get more batteries for my good camera, because my cell phone camera takes crappy pictures.



Mentalchild said:


> Maybe for you to  im stressed all day everyday .


Oh trust me I have a lot of stress but you gotta try and chill, because stressing even harder about it, isn't going to change things or make things better.



Mindmelted said:


> Gotta chill....


Bingo.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 29, 2009)

I try but the only time i can chill is when im sitting down smoking other then that im at work or stuck doing work around the house that takes the whole day and then when i wake up i do the same thing again the next day and the day after that and again and again .


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 29, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> I try but the only time i can chill is when im sitting down smoking other then that im at work or stuck doing work around the house that takes the whole day and then when i wake up i do the same thing again the next day and the day after that and again and again .


It could be worse trust me dude.... Just gotta stay chill.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 29, 2009)

I no i no *trying to chill*. Lol sorry i just get worked up alot lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 29, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> I no i no *trying to chill*. Lol sorry i just get worked up alot lol.


I know it's a bitch and a half at times lol, trust me, but sometimes just stressing yourself out more can make situations worse or cloud your judgment, which is just bad juju in general dude.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 29, 2009)

Yea. So i got a question lol why don't you go get a camera that don't take batteries. Get one that you can just plug into a outlet and charger or to the computer? It's alot better then having to buy batteries all the time or you can get rechargable batteries ^^. What i need to get is a better quality camera is what i need.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 29, 2009)

Bad JuJu sucks


----------



## grow space (Jul 29, 2009)

due, started from the last page, up to 36 no pics, not going through anymore, that sucks hard
bla bla bla



stay high....


----------



## grow space (Jul 29, 2009)

dude, started from the last page, up to 36 no pics, not going through anymore, that sucks hard
bla bla bla



stay high....


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 29, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I know it's a bitch and a half at times lol, trust me, but sometimes just stressing yourself out more can make situations worse or cloud your judgment, which is just bad juju in general dude.


Doobs check this out

http://edition.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS...ornia.pot.tax/


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 29, 2009)

Man i wish they would allow weed here >.<.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Yea. So i got a question lol why don't you go get a camera that don't take batteries. Get one that you can just plug into a outlet and charger or to the computer? It's alot better then having to buy batteries all the time or you can get rechargable batteries ^^. What i need to get is a better quality camera is what i need.


I got a lot more important fish to fry at the moment, I have to go to the doctor in a couple weeks to get an MRI and EEG. With the move plus the doctor stuff a camera isn't the most important thing to spend my money on at the moment. Plus a pack of batteries isn't too much, but the problem is I can't drive to go get it, right now anyway, until I go to the doctor.



Mindmelted said:


> Bad JuJu sucks


It sure does....



grow space said:


> dude, started from the last page, up to 36 no pics, not going through anymore, that sucks hard
> bla bla bla
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about the updates dude and the lack of pictures, just haven't had that much time to work on the journal.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs check this out
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS...ornia.pot.tax/


Yeah Oakland's cleaning up really well, and I was thinking of going to that school in a year or two actually lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 30, 2009)

Yea i know how it is with the doctors i just have one thing to tell you DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT let them talking you into taking some test that you didn't come there for. They did that to my girl and she came there for 1 thing and then he did about 5 or 6 other tests and then we got 3 fucking bills in the mail not counting the one we paid for. Still havent been paid yet they can wait till we get the money.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Yea i know how it is with the doctors i just have one thing to tell you DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT let them talking you into taking some test that you didn't come there for. They did that to my girl and she came there for 1 thing and then he did about 5 or 6 other tests and then we got 3 fucking bills in the mail not counting the one we paid for. Still havent been paid yet they can wait till we get the money.


I need the tests, and I won't let them rip me off screw that, thanks for watching out though dude.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 30, 2009)

No problem ^^. Yo was there any bad side effects to smoking nutmeg?


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> No problem ^^. Yo was there any bad side effects to smoking nutmeg?


Uh.... what? That is one answer I couldn't give you, never had to smoke nutmeg lol.

I thought you were just being a smart ass lol, didn't think you were actually serious.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 30, 2009)

Yea im actually serious lol you can get high off it but i forgot what kinda high and side effects it has.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Yea im actually serious lol you can get high off it but i forgot what kinda high and side effects it has.


Actually I think I remember seeing something like that being in a certain cook book I read when I was a rambunctious teen.... lol.

Never smoked Nutmeg though, that's crazy dude lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 30, 2009)

Lol im dying for a high. im mentally addicted .


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Lol im dying for a high. im mentally addicted .


Well you can mentally un-addict yourself too if that's the case lol. Don't get me wrong I can freak out too at times when I'm out but not to the point of smoking nutmeg dude lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 30, 2009)

Idk i looked up side effects and yea i said fuck that shit it can wait another day lol right now im cleaning all my pipes and bongs bone dry to see if i missed some resin.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Idk i looked up side effects and yea i said fuck that shit it can wait another day lol right now im cleaning all my pipes and bongs bone dry to see if i missed some resin.


Jesus dude lol, that's shitty. Hope you find some nug soon.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 30, 2009)

Lol yea i dont know what is wrong with me lol all i no is i have anger problems and used to have alot of depression and comprehensive problem and i think im just plain mentally ill lol i mean im not rere but im sure i have some problem that makes me crazy.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Lol yea i dont know what is wrong with me lol all i no is i have anger problems and used to have alot of depression and comprehensive problem and i think im just plain mentally ill lol i mean im not rere but im sure i have some problem that makes me crazy.


Yeah everyone now a days seems to have something wrong with them lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 30, 2009)

agree'd lol well i actually got enough resin for a bowl lol which i didn't expect.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> agree'd lol well i actually got enough resin for a bowl lol which i didn't expect.


Nice dude, well at least it's something right?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 30, 2009)

Doobs, I hate to read that you gotta get the tests on you. What symptoms have you had? Unless thats too personal of a question, if it is I'm sorry for asking, just concerned to see one of my mentors might have something wrong with them.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 30, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Nice dude, well at least it's something right?


Yea it was something.

Also im with what he said to ^^.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Doobs, I hate to read that you gotta get the tests on you. What symptoms have you had? Unless thats too personal of a question, if it is I'm sorry for asking, just concerned to see one of my mentors might have something wrong with them.


I've had them for awhile and they've progressively have gotten worse. My symptoms are random numbness, vision loss, extreme fatigue and I can't explain it but I guess the best is dizziness.

The numbness started with just the lower 1/4 of my face around my chin/lip, then my hands started going weird and when my hands go numb my thumbs shake but I'm not trying to shake them, and now my toe is going numb and that's spreading. The face and hands still happens but the toe/foot thing is totally new. It goes numb and it feels like it's just not there but I can still feel some pain, but not as much as if I were to pinch my other toes. I don't know how to explain it.... it's weird.

When I lose my vision, it's not really losing it, but more so like.... If you had your eyes crossed and someone spun you around in a chair or put your ass on a roller coaster at the same time as your eyes were crossed. It's really blurry and weird, but it happens randomly and goes away again randomly, it's weird.

The fatigue/pain, it's like no matter how much rest I try and get, it feels like I haven't gotten any sleep at all and I'm always aching.

The dizziness is weird, it's like I'm really drunk and I don't drink so it's kind of weird. I can't talk right when it happens and I can't think or anything really, when that happens. It actually really scares me sometimes.

I don't really know what's going on, but my girl's friend who has MS said that his symptoms were the same as mine when he got diagnosed. So the girl wants me to go to the doctor for all this stuff, which I do need to do, I just really REALLY hate the hospital.

It's not too personal of a question really, and I appreciate your concern . You think of me as a mentor? Wow.... I'm really flattered, really flattered thanks Altered .


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 30, 2009)

damn doobieus..
soooo sorry to hear of your woo's.. that totally sucks.. but whatever you do, make sure you go and get that shit checked out.. i am also one who hates not only the hospital, but also dr.s and such.. only go when i feel like if i don't i am going to die.. but there are some times when we have to just bite the bullet and do what is best for us.. i am far from a dr., and wouldn't even try to diagnos your symptoms, thats what the experts are for......
and fcuk your journal for now if it means your getting better or going to the dr or whatnot.. you are the most important thing in your life.. 
i hate to hear that people have health issues.. we don't know how lucky we are untill something crumby happens to us or some one we love or even just look up to or even just enjoy hearing from on the internet.. i truely hope that there is nothing seriously wrong with you and that you are back to your normal self in no time at all...
 godspeed


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> damn doobieus..
> soooo sorry to hear of your woo's.. that totally sucks.. but whatever you do, make sure you go and get that shit checked out.. i am also one who hates not only the hospital, but also dr.s and such.. only go when i feel like if i don't i am going to die.. but there are some times when we have to just bite the bullet and do what is best for us.. i am far from a dr., and wouldn't even try to diagnos your symptoms, thats what the experts are for......
> and fcuk your journal for now if it means your getting better or going to the dr or whatnot.. you are the most important thing in your life..
> i hate to hear that people have health issues.. we don't know how lucky we are untill something crumby happens to us or some one we love or even just look up to or even just enjoy hearing from on the internet.. i truely hope that there is nothing seriously wrong with you and that you are back to your normal self in no time at all...
> godspeed


It's ok Racer, things happen in life, and well the best thing we can do sometimes is just keep positive, move forward and survive. I'm taking care of it, Altered just asked what was going on so I answered him.

The journal isn't preventing me at all from going to the doctor, so no worries there. Trust me if things got that bad I'd totally leave the forum for awhile. It's just not that bad right now, it's bad but not to the point of not being able to live with it day to day. Plus if I had to leave for awhile I'd give my email to the people who asked for it or the people I'm close to on here.

I appreciate the support from you and everyone else on this forum . It's really nice to know that complete strangers have such great hearts, it makes me think better about the world and the people in it.

We'll know in a couple of weeks or so, I'll keep you guys updated .


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 30, 2009)

> The fatigue/pain, it's like no matter how much rest I try and get, it feels like I haven't gotten any sleep at all and I'm always aching.


oh shit yea keep me up to date on that because i have that same thing. I wake up feels like i just got to close my eyes and when i breath in to much my sides hurt and its not like the outside of me it is the inside of me, and the pain in my back and stomach feels like i did a back flip off a building and landed on my back and m stomach at the same time, and it lasts anywhere from 10minutes to 1hr.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> oh shit yea keep me up to date on that because i have that same thing. I wake up feels like i just got to close my eyes and when i breath in to much my sides hurt and its not like the outside of me it is the inside of me, and the pain in my back and stomach feels like i did a back flip off a building and landed on my back and m stomach at the same time, and it lasts anywhere from 10minutes to 1hr.


Yeah I'll keep you guys updated for sure, that sucks about your back and stomach dude, you should probably go get that checked out.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is a picture of my 9mm plinker


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here is a picture of my 9mm plinker


Pew pew pew lol!!


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 30, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah I'll keep you guys updated for sure, that sucks about your back and stomach dude, you should probably go get that checked out.


Not just back and front it's also my sides  but yea i would if i had the money i don't have none so i don't know and i fucking hate doctors all they do is rack up the bills and barely help you out.



Mindmelted said:


> Here is a picture of my 9mm plinker


Lol very interesting.... i want it...


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 30, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I've had them for awhile and they've progressively have gotten worse. My symptoms are random numbness, vision loss, extreme fatigue and I can't explain it but I guess the best is dizziness.
> 
> The numbness started with just the lower 1/4 of my face around my chin/lip, then my hands started going weird and when my hands go numb my thumbs shake but I'm not trying to shake them, and now my toe is going numb and that's spreading. The face and hands still happens but the toe/foot thing is totally new. It goes numb and it feels like it's just not there but I can still feel some pain, but not as much as if I were to pinch my other toes. I don't know how to explain it.... it's weird.
> 
> ...


Wow Doobs . That really does make me sad. The best advice I can possibly give you is to stay on the doctor's ass until you are fixed up right. I started having problems with my colon 6 years ago. All the doctors seemed like they wanted to give me the quick fix just giving me antibiotics to get rid of the infection. All that did was temporarily cure the symptoms and it would come right back in a couple months. So after 5 years of going to the doctor only to get a quick fix I got fed up. I switched doctors and stayed on their asses until they finally took out that F****D UP portion of my colon. I can finally do things again that are physically demanding without crapping out blood and being in crazy pain in my gut. I feel better than I have in years. So dont let them blow you off and if they do just go to a different one. You'll see that most of them are in it for the money but a select few really want to heal your problems. My heart goes out to you. You have alot of friends here for you and lots of positive vibes heading your way. Best of luck to you.



And yes I really do think of you as a mentor. I can't give you enough thanks for all the help and knowledge you've given me. I would have paid for what you gave me for free. Its like Chronic College on here and you are one of the professors. And that goes for you too Mind, Wretched, Crazy, and many others, you know who you are. Thanks to you Doobs and everyone else, I owe you and will try to pay you back in the next life, Lol.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 30, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here is a picture of my 9mm plinker



Now that has "Don't F*** With Me" written all over it.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Wow Doobs . That really does make me sad. The best advice I can possibly give you is to stay on the doctor's ass until you are fixed up right. I started having problems with my colon 6 years ago. All the doctors seemed like they wanted to give me the quick fix just giving me antibiotics to get rid of the infection. All that did was temporarily cure the symptoms and it would come right back in a couple months. So after 5 years of going to the doctor only to get a quick fix I got fed up. I switched doctors and stayed on their asses until they finally took out that F****D UP portion of my colon. I can finally do things again that are physically demanding without crapping out blood and being in crazy pain in my gut. I feel better than I have in years. So dont let them blow you off and if they do just go to a different one. You'll see that most of them are in it for the money but a select few really want to heal your problems. My heart goes out to you. You have alot of friends here for you and lots of positive vibes heading your way. Best of luck to you.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I really do think of you as a mentor. I can't give you enough thanks for all the help and knowledge you've given me. I would have paid for what you gave me for free. Its like Chronic College on here and you are one of the professors. And that goes for you too Mind, Wretched, Crazy, and many others, you know who you are. Thanks to you Doobs and everyone else, I owe you and will try to pay you back in the next life, Lol.


Yeah I had a nurse practitioner as my primary but, she just.... wow yeah. Needless to say I learned to not let any of them blow smoke up my ass, especially with this. Hence the reason I'm getting a new primary, but when I go to get the tests we're going to an actual neurologist, and apparently he's really good.

I'm really flattered to know that you think of us as mentors/professors, personally I don't think I know that much, just enough to keep my plants alive and healthy lol. 

Yeah it's crazy, when I first joined this site, I wouldn't have imagined having actual deep conversations with people, and having so much support, even though you guys don't know me in my personal life. Not that I'm complaining lol, because it's cool, I just never thought it'd happen.

Again thanks for the support Altered and the rest of you guys thank you too, it means a lot .


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Now that has "Don't F*** With Me" written all over it.


Lol , Mind's an Original Gangsta lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 30, 2009)

mmmmmmmmhmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> mmmmmmmmhmmmmmmmmm


Finally get some herb?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 30, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Now that has "Don't F*** With Me" written all over it.


People like to put the brand down because it is not a glock,ruger,s&w,berreta,ect;

But for $300 total it is a kick-ass plnker and if need be will take ya out.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> People like to put the brand down because it is not a glock,ruger,s&w,berreta,ect;
> 
> But for $300 total it is a kick-ass plnker and if need be will take ya out.


Pffft whatever a brand is a brand is another brand. As long as you keep it clean, maintained and it can go pew pew, that's all that matters.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 30, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Finally get some herb?


Nah wont be till tomorrow.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 30, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah it's crazy, when I first joined this site, I wouldn't have imagined having actual deep conversations with people, and having so much support, even though you guys don't know me in my personal life. Not that I'm complaining lol, because it's cool, I just never thought it'd happen.
> 
> .


I feel you there. I dont keep very many friends in person, just one that I hang out with really. But he lives 3 hours away so we only see each other every couple of months, and we've been friends for fifteen years now. I live a family life and occasionally hang out with other kids parents ( I really dont like that tho since I have to make small talk and not breathe a word about what we discuss on here). I get to share my hobby and learn about it with a bunch of cool people who share the same hobby. Its a great experience that I never thought I'd have.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 30, 2009)

I always make friends on site's ^^.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> I feel you there. I dont keep very many friends in person, just one that I hang out with really. But he lives 3 hours away so we only see each other every couple of months, and we've been friends for fifteen years now. I live a family life and occasionally hang out with other kids parents ( I really dont like that tho since I have to make small talk and not breathe a word about what we discuss on here). I get to share my hobby and learn about it with a bunch of cool people who share the same hobby. Its a great experience that I never thought I'd have.


I second that dude, I've met a lot of great people on here. It's nice to have a place to be able to talk to people about this hobby.



Mentalchild said:


> I always make friends on site's ^^.


Well now aren't you just a social butterfly lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 30, 2009)

Yea lol once i get started i don't stop lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah, i have to say that this whole site can be a pretty cool thing at times.. i came on here basically cuz i was trying to grow a plant and had a few ?"s that i was lookin for some answers, and i happened to run across some really cool people who are truely caring and sincere, and that is the last thing i was expecting when all i wanted to know was how often to water a friggin plant.. sometimes life is good, sometimes it can really suck, but i just try to keep my head up and get to getting.
and i have got to say that i love those sound effects doobieous.. pew pew pew.. lol.. you crack me the hell up..


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 31, 2009)

That is pretty funny


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 31, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah, i have to say that this whole site can be a pretty cool thing at times.. i came on here basically cuz i was trying to grow a plant and had a few ?"s that i was lookin for some answers, and i happened to run across some really cool people who are truely caring and sincere, and that is the last thing i was expecting when all i wanted to know was how often to water a friggin plant.. sometimes life is good, sometimes it can really suck, but i just try to keep my head up and get to getting.
> and i have got to say that i love those sound effects doobieous.. pew pew pew.. lol.. you crack me the hell up..


Lol if that cracks you up, you'd piss yourself if you actually knew me in person lol. I'm very animated and sarcastic and pretty much a dorky goofball lol. Don't get me wrong, I do have my serious side too, but even then that's pretty animated lol. I try to keep a positive attitude for the most part, I always tell myself that "You gotta drug through the shit, to see and appreciate the glory" or "Life's a shit sandwich and you gotta buy your own bread", or "Eagles may soar but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines" lol.

This site is cool and does have a lot of great folks but I do have to say I favor the people in the 250 club and my journal a little more than the rest lol.

I've gotten REALLY close to a lot of people (Including you too ), but there is one person who I'm the closest too, he knows who he is, Cough-Mind-Cough lol .


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 31, 2009)

Going to get up a couple crap ass cell phone pictures, no close ups though because my BBerry camera doesn't do the plants any justice.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 31, 2009)

Who me 

Right back at


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 31, 2009)

Update's been awhile, but I gave in a used my crappy cell phone camera, only 2 pics but, yeah this camera doesn't do justice to my babies.

Not too many issues lately, except when I went out one day, I forgot to put bottles in my ghetto AC and when I got back home, yeah.... Fan leaf burn galore. Other than that though, they're fine, one plant is definitely maturing faster than the other, the one with more Indica (Bigger one) in it is the one maturing faster (Naturally).

They should be ready here in a couple more weeks, well one of them not both. The one that has more Sativa in it will probably take another month-month and a half.

I took my ghetto AC ducting off of my reflector again, the moisture plus the heat in the reflector create a high humidity in the reflector which raises the heat. I have it blowing all that nice cool air on the tops of the plants now, they seem to like it more that way.

They're looking droopy because they need water, but I have to wait until my girl gets home to do that.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 31, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Who me
> 
> Right back at


Lol no the other Mind behind you  lol .


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 31, 2009)

Not looking bad at all.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 31, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Not looking bad at all.


Yeah.... I guess lol, the move really screwed me on this grow, this time around. The quality is definitely going to be nice, but my yield did take a bigger hit than I would've liked.

Thanks for the compliment Mind .


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 31, 2009)

Are you still juicing her with the fox farm additives.
I loaded the WB up with it and my normal technflora nutes.
Does BD like high ppm or lower.And it does look like your yield will be lower.
But as long as it is quality is there.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 31, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Are you still juicing her with the fox farm additives.
> I loaded the WB up with it and my normal technflora nutes.
> Does BD like high ppm or lower.And it does look like your yield will be lower.
> But as long as it is quality is there.


Ran out of the supplements, and haven't been able to afford more , plus I'm thinking of switching and trying out the Organicare line up too . I've been adding more Nutes and Molasses to bump up the Cal/Mag/Iron/P/K, not enough to create lock out though. As far as PPM, I don't have a meter  (I know, I know, I need one lol), so I kind of wing it, as long as the plants aren't showing lock out or nute burn I usually just leave them alone.

I definitely believe that the yield took a hit because of running out of the add on nutes for sure, kinda eh about that, but the quality is just absolutely amazing, the trichome production is ridiculous.

Next grow I will be using a mix of Half Organicare Pure soil and half Happy Frog, Ocean Forest mixed with Organicare would be too hot of a mix. I'll also be trying out the Organicare line, and using Humboldt County's Own (Emerald Tri) additives more than likely.

It really depends on what I can afford but if not next grow then definitely the one after that.

It really REALLY sucks running out of nutes or additives especially in bloom.

Edit: I didn't run out of the base nutrients, but I'm getting close lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 31, 2009)

The width of the main colas are about the size of the width of a 20 oz. soda bottle, the length is around the size of a 2 liter, just to give you a comparison.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 31, 2009)

Sweet,Those sound nice size.
Check this picture out.
A mothers instinct,she is feeding abandoned red pandas


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 31, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Sweet,Those sound nice size.
> Check this picture out.
> A mothers instinct,she is feeding abandoned red pandas


Yeah the size is eh.... could have been better but oh well lol.

That is SO cute!!!!


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 31, 2009)

God damnit son of another fucking bitch... Its about that time of the month for my computer... It turns on and then it stays on that black screen with the typing curser just flashing and flashing away... 1 day each fucking month I got to restore that damn thing... Losing songs, forgetting a shitload of good songs, losing all my pictures and all my damn file... Every fucking month since I bought that piece of shit it fucks up atleast 1 day out of each fucking month. I better get me a sack today or imma crack that damn lame excuse of a piss of shit computer on the fucking toilet. Its basically a big 750.00 shit on the ground... I could have bought fucking dro with that shit but nope...


----------



## grow space (Jul 31, 2009)

mmmm-looking good man, nice, healthy budding sweetnesess
How old??
keep up the good work man...


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 31, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> God damnit son of another fucking bitch... Its about that time of the month for my computer... It turns on and then it stays on that black screen with the typing curser just flashing and flashing away... 1 day each fucking month I got to restore that damn thing... Losing songs, forgetting a shitload of good songs, losing all my pictures and all my damn file... Every fucking month since I bought that piece of shit it fucks up atleast 1 day out of each fucking month. I better get me a sack today or imma crack that damn lame excuse of a piss of shit computer on the fucking toilet. Its basically a big 750.00 shit on the ground... I could have bought fucking dro with that shit but nope...


Corrupt hard drive or too small of a hard drive more than likely. Buy yourself a bigger hard drive, put it in and format/install an OS on that drive. Could be the mother board about to shit out too. It's more likely to be a hardware issue rather than a software issue though, especially if it's staying on the bootscreen.

I built my desktop so I know every little thing about it, so when something breaks I can fix it, it's also cheaper to build your own. You get more performance/quality for your money.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 31, 2009)

You just do it all girl.
You Rock...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 31, 2009)

grow space said:


> mmmm-looking good man, nice, healthy budding sweetnesess
> How old??
> keep up the good work man...


Thanks for the compliment dude, They're really old lol, probably about 4-5 months all together and since June 15th for bloom.

I had to keep them in Veg for a long while because I was moving and plants in Veg are easier to transport than plants in Bloom.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 31, 2009)

damn doobieous, i've gotta agree with mindmelted.. is there anything you don't do well? lol.. i am like the old saying.. jack of all trades, but master of none. which basically means that i do alot of shitty things, lol.. 
i was interested in that ghetto ac of yours.. what is that all about? an ac that runs on batteries? that sucker must go thru the batteries as i know that my digi camera is lucky to get like twenty pix off b4 it crapz out.. i just have a window unit in my broom where my grow closet is located, and use a few fans and the same silver ducting that it looks like u use to direct the cooler air to the grow space, but i think i could benefit from a ghetto a/c myself..lol.. 
i've gotta say that the plants are looking very sweet indeed..even if the pix are only taken from a cheap phone camera.. i can't say much as i know that i bought my digital camera back in like 2003, and paid i nice price for it at the time, but being how technology advances sooo quickly, most cell phones have more megapixels in them than my $500 digital camera does, so when i read people hating on them, i kinda got to take it with a grain of salt, nahmean?
o well, just wanted to say that everything looks great.. keep up the good work


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 31, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> You just do it all girl.
> You Rock...lol


I grew up rough lol, but it built a lot of character and skills.

I think the only thing I don't do is guys lmao sorry crude joke lol.



racerboy71 said:


> damn doobieous, i've gotta agree with mindmelted.. is there anything you don't do well? lol.. i am like the old saying.. jack of all trades, but master of none. which basically means that i do alot of shitty things, lol..
> i was interested in that ghetto ac of yours.. what is that all about? an ac that runs on batteries? that sucker must go thru the batteries as i know that my digi camera is lucky to get like twenty pix off b4 it crapz out.. i just have a window unit in my broom where my grow closet is located, and use a few fans and the same silver ducting that it looks like u use to direct the cooler air to the grow space, but i think i could benefit from a ghetto a/c myself..lol..
> i've gotta say that the plants are looking very sweet indeed..even if the pix are only taken from a cheap phone camera.. i can't say much as i know that i bought my digital camera back in like 2003, and paid i nice price for it at the time, but being how technology advances sooo quickly, most cell phones have more megapixels in them than my $500 digital camera does, so when i read people hating on them, i kinda got to take it with a grain of salt, nahmean?
> o well, just wanted to say that everything looks great.. keep up the good work


https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/215949-doobieus-cooler-home-made-ac.html#post2781775

There's the tutorial I made on here, check it out. It plugs into the wall and doesn't run on batteries.

Thanks for the compliments and support, always appreciated.

My Blackberry camera is a PoS and you would think that Blackberries would have better cameras on them lol.

My good camera is a Nikon L16, it's a pretty cheap camera actually and takes damned decent macro shots.

Edit: In the tutorial you will have to scroll down a little to get the tutorial with all the pictures.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 31, 2009)

sorry about the misread there on the battery thing, but give me a second and i will go and check out the link.. once again. thanks for the help d


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 31, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> sorry about the misread there on the battery thing, but give me a second and i will go and check out the link.. once again. thanks for the help d


No problem Racer, you know me, always trying to help lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 31, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I grew up rough lol, but it built a lot of character and skills.
> 
> I think the only thing I don't do is guys lmao sorry crude joke lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 31, 2009)

jeeeeeeeessuuu doobieus.. that is some crazy contraption you got there, looks super sweet and very budget, perfect for someone who is not currently working llike myself. the one ? that i've got is what is the point of cogging the pump? i don't understand this, as it would seem to me that if you were to clog the pump, then what draws the cold water up into the plastic hose to run thru the copper tubing? i am not doubting your engineering here or anything, it is just that i don't understand.. i am like that.. i do much better hands on in person rather than just reading from a book, lol...
and also, is the water in the bottom something that you added, or is it just meltoff from the ice in the 2litre bottles? i can;t say enuf of how impressed i am with your igenuity.. you never stop to amaze me..
and although i have been reading magazines and what not on growing marijuana for the better part of 20 years now, running into people such as yourself just goes to show me how little i really know and how much one can learn by sticking with the winners and just asking a few ?'s along the way.
that is another thing that i like about this site over magazines and videos and whatnot.. it is the fact that i am able to read other peoples tips and such and then i am also able to interact with people and ask ?'s and whatnot.


----------



## Mentalchild (Jul 31, 2009)

All i have to say is doobs i might not be on for a while or not as often... Lets just say im about to go fucking crazy.... This piece of shit laptop that i fucking got im about to go crack someones fucking head open with it till i get the damn thing to work. And most of all i didn't get a fucking sack today and now since i have no computer i have nothing to fucking do i dont have the money to get it fixed because last week they told me now that i only work 2 days a weed which basically gets sent to bills and i don't even have the fucking money to pay for my cig's... I swear to god someone is going to die.......


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 1, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> But funny


Lol I try .



racerboy71 said:


> jeeeeeeeessuuu doobieus.. that is some crazy contraption you got there, looks super sweet and very budget, perfect for someone who is not currently working llike myself. the one ? that i've got is what is the point of cogging the pump? i don't understand this, as it would seem to me that if you were to clog the pump, then what draws the cold water up into the plastic hose to run thru the copper tubing? i am not doubting your engineering here or anything, it is just that i don't understand.. i am like that.. i do much better hands on in person rather than just reading from a book, lol...
> and also, is the water in the bottom something that you added, or is it just meltoff from the ice in the 2litre bottles? i can;t say enuf of how impressed i am with your igenuity.. you never stop to amaze me..
> and although i have been reading magazines and what not on growing marijuana for the better part of 20 years now, running into people such as yourself just goes to show me how little i really know and how much one can learn by sticking with the winners and just asking a few ?'s along the way.
> that is another thing that i like about this site over magazines and videos and whatnot.. it is the fact that i am able to read other peoples tips and such and then i am also able to interact with people and ask ?'s and whatnot.


The cone part of the water pump is the part that sucks in the water, you have to clog that part I clogged so that the water doesn't escape there and pumps through the tubing instead. If it were unclogged the water would pump through the clogged part. It's a filter/water pump, so the part I'm pumping it through normally would be used for aeration I believe.

The water is added, then you drop the bottles in, the bottles cool the water already in the cooler, that cool water pumps through the pump/copper coil. Then the fan blows on the frozen bottles and the copper tubing. I've had bottles get stuck to each other because they freeze together lol, so it does get pretty cold.

I really appreciate the compliments Racer, I really did try to make that cooler efficient and affordable for anyone. Now that I have high speed back, I'll probably be putting out more tutorials. Just got to get some extra $$ to get a couple things. My next tutorial will be a home made carbon filter, that's easier to change out than the other one's on here.



Mentalchild said:


> All i have to say is doobs i might not be on for a while or not as often... Lets just say im about to go fucking crazy.... This piece of shit laptop that i fucking got im about to go crack someones fucking head open with it till i get the damn thing to work. And most of all i didn't get a fucking sack today and now since i have no computer i have nothing to fucking do i dont have the money to get it fixed because last week they told me now that i only work 2 days a weed which basically gets sent to bills and i don't even have the fucking money to pay for my cig's... I swear to god someone is going to die.......


Wow Mental, you're week is just not great at all yeah? I hope things look up for you, if I were there I'd fix your laptop for you and share some cigs and herb with you. Well best of luck to you dude, hope we'll see you soon and I really hope things get better. Keep your head up and don't do anything too crazy lol.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 1, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I think the only thing I don't do is guys lmao sorry crude joke lol.




LMFAO, Good one doobs. Your girls are looking nice.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 1, 2009)

ooo goody goody gum drops.. i am in desperate need of a carbon filter, and although i have read some tutorials on here on how to build one of my own, i would love to see what you could come up with...
i've got a quick question for you too doobs, do you know of anyway to quiet the sound emitted from an inline fan? i've got one that is attached to one of them silver flexable tubing thingys that you use for the doobieous cooler.. whenever i run it my momma bear always hears it downstairs and is wondering what is gong on up in my room, lol.. no, but really.. any ideas of how to silence it a lil would b much appreciated


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 1, 2009)

oppps. my bad. i forgot to mention a big thanks for the explanation on the cooler thingy and answering all of my questions.. ur explanations really cleared things up in my thick skull, lol..


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 1, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> LMFAO, Good one doobs. Your girls are looking nice.


Lol I thought you guys would get a kick outta that lol.



racerboy71 said:


> ooo goody goody gum drops.. i am in desperate need of a carbon filter, and although i have read some tutorials on here on how to build one of my own, i would love to see what you could come up with...
> i've got a quick question for you too doobs, do you know of anyway to quiet the sound emitted from an inline fan? i've got one that is attached to one of them silver flexable tubing thingys that you use for the doobieous cooler.. whenever i run it my momma bear always hears it downstairs and is wondering what is gong on up in my room, lol.. no, but really.. any ideas of how to silence it a lil would b much appreciated


A noise reducer (They have some at HTG supply's non Ebay website) and spray foam to absorb any vibration.

I'll definitely let you know when I get the tutorial for the carbon filter done, it'll be awhile but I'll keep you updated.



racerboy71 said:


> oppps. my bad. i forgot to mention a big thanks for the explanation on the cooler thingy and answering all of my questions.. ur explanations really cleared things up in my thick skull, lol..


Lol it's ok Racer, glad to help out.


----------



## Mentalchild (Aug 1, 2009)

> ow Mental, you're week is just not great at all yeah? I hope things look up for you, if I were there I'd fix your laptop for you and share some cigs and herb with you. Well best of luck to you dude, hope we'll see you soon and I really hope things get better. Keep your head up and don't do anything too crazy lol.


 there is a chance of me getting some today but very very slim. I don't think you would beable to fix it because (not doubting you but) i know alot about them i used to fix them in school. Well if you know how to open it up and fix the hard drive then you might beable to fix it but yea i can't even do the f10 (f11 if you have this one kind of computer) i can't do nothing but go to that one blue screen menu and it don't have anything on there about fixing it. But yea ill beable to get on every once in a while during the day because im using my girls laptop. Keep your fingers crossed that the mission is a success today.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 1, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> there is a chance of me getting some today but very very slim. I don't think you would beable to fix it because (not doubting you but) i know alot about them i used to fix them in school. Well if you know how to open it up and fix the hard drive then you might beable to fix it but yea i can't even do the f10 (f11 if you have this one kind of computer) i can't do nothing but go to that one blue screen menu and it don't have anything on there about fixing it. But yea ill beable to get on every once in a while during the day because im using my girls laptop. Keep your fingers crossed that the mission is a success today.


Lol are you talking about Safe mode and Bios?

Like I said I built my computer from the ground up (Everything was bought separately EVERYTHING). Tech is a hobby for me, it's been since I was a wee little shit.

I'll snap a picture of my computer, it's black with pretty red lights lol.







Edit: Here's a picture when it's dark, the computer looks better in this one.


----------



## Mentalchild (Aug 1, 2009)

Yea your right lol you would beable to fix it all i can do is fix problems that have to with being on the computer. i never worked with the inside of a computer. Lol im so tempted to send you my laptop to see if you could fix it.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 1, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Yea your right lol you would beable to fix it all i can do is fix problems that have to with being on the computer. i never worked with the inside of a computer. Lol im so tempted to send you my laptop to see if you could fix it.


I'm almost willing to bet your mobo is going out or there's a corrupted drive, whether it be hard drive or CD/DVD drive.

If it's still going into bios, there's a chance it's just a hardware error.

What's the model/brand of your laptop? I could more than likely give you a step by step, on how to replace your hard drive. Ram and HDD are usually easier to access than the processor and the power supply. Hardware is generally easier to deal with than software or O/S issues or even coding for sure.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 2, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol are you talking about Safe mode and Bios?
> 
> Like I said I built my computer from the ground up (Everything was bought separately EVERYTHING). Tech is a hobby for me, it's been since I was a wee little shit.
> 
> ...


Thats cool Doobs. I went with all blue lights. The side of my tower is clear also, it glows blue along with the front of the tower and my keyboard and mouse glow blue too. Add a blue desktop backround and it pretty awsome looking cpu. Even my external harddrive has a blue led light. Everybody is like DAMN when they see my set up. Its actually my first cpu so I gotta brag it up a little. Yours with the red is lookin cool too.


----------



## Mentalchild (Aug 2, 2009)

No no doobs that is the only thing i can access. I can't get into the restoring options (F10). The only thing i can do on my computer is get to the bio's. I have a asus laptop.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 2, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Thats cool Doobs. I went with all blue lights. The side of my tower is clear also, it glows blue along with the front of the tower and my keyboard and mouse glow blue too. Add a blue desktop backround and it pretty awsome looking cpu. Even my external harddrive has a blue led light. Everybody is like DAMN when they see my set up. Its actually my first cpu so I gotta brag it up a little. Yours with the red is lookin cool too.


Yeah it's all red and black, firefox, desktop, winamp, the widows themselves/themes, computer, all of it lol.

I went with red because it's less common than blue, the blue is cool too though, my friend's is blue too.

If you're into modding stuff you should check out Xoxide.com they're pretty good, got my case and fans from them. They have tons of mod supplies for pc's, a lot of gaming stuff too like controllers, caffeinated drinks and all that good stuff. I think frozencpu was another place and there was another good one but I can't remember. Xoxide imo is the best out of the 3 though.

So is it the first you've built?


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 2, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> No no doobs that is the only thing i can access. I can't get into the restoring options (F10). The only thing i can do on my computer is get to the bio's. I have a asus laptop.


Weird Asus is usually pretty good on their products.... Can't believe you're having time with yours.

Forget about the bios, restore and that shit that needs to happen when the computer is on. You need to concentrate more on when the computer is off....

Look at the bottom of your laptop, it should have a model number, and probably has it labeled where the hard drive (HDD) and all that shit is. If it's not labled, then I'm going to need the model number.

You getting any error messages on the boot screen?


----------



## Mentalchild (Aug 2, 2009)

Model: x83v
id: 4b
mb ver.: n80vb
91n0as01117202a
x83vb-x2
check number: 0550
warranty: 12m <ga>


----------



## Mentalchild (Aug 2, 2009)

And nope once it turns on it has a black screen with the typing cursor that blinks then it shows the asus thing and then the black screen with the blinking typing cursor again and thats when nothing happens that screen just stays there even when i close my laptop and open it again.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 2, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> And nope once it turns on it has a black screen with the typing cursor that blinks then it shows the asus thing and then the black screen with the blinking typing cursor again and thats when nothing happens that screen just stays there even when i close my laptop and open it again.


You need a new hard drive and windows or linux needs to be re-installed on the new hard drive. That's what it seems like to me from what you described. Either take it in and get the hard drive replaced, or read the bottom or sides and find out where the hard drive is at on your laptop. I can't find any decent references at the moment, my room mate has an Asus laptop as well but he's rarely ever home, or I'd use his as reference.

Computer problems are a bitch, that laptop you have isn't that bad at all, I checked out the specs. If the mobo isn't fried then it's worth saving. If it's still not working after the HD is replaced then it's either going to be the CD/DVD drive or the mobo itself.

It's kind of hard to tech things/show you how through text you know? At least you know where to start to get it fixed, and it'll probably save you some $ too.


----------



## Mentalchild (Aug 2, 2009)

Lol that's the thing i don't have any money at all to get it fixed. im only working 2 days lol so yea im kinda fucked right now plus we are starting to say for a house next week so i will barely beable to buy my sacks. :'(.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 3, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Lol that's the thing i don't have any money at all to get it fixed. im only working 2 days lol so yea im kinda fucked right now plus we are starting to say for a house next week so i will barely beable to buy my sacks. :'(.


Wow that sucks, but you know what? It may suck for right now, but it'll be worth it dude. Sometimes Miss Mary isn't the most important thing and you have to kick her to the curb for a little while.

Maybe get another part time job to fill in those days you aren't working? It'll help with money for sure dude.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 3, 2009)

Got my beans 


And here is my rodent slayer


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 3, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Got my beans
> 
> 
> And heris my rodent slayer


Lol I responded in the 250 club already pew pew pew!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 3, 2009)

I forgot i had already posted there,Too stoned to be typing...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 3, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I forgot i had already posted there,Too stoned to be typing...lol


Lol too funny, that WB must be working out well for you lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 3, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> lol.. thanx


I'll go ahead and PM you about this.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 3, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah it's all red and black, firefox, desktop, winamp, the widows themselves/themes, computer, all of it lol.
> 
> I went with red because it's less common than blue, the blue is cool too though, my friend's is blue too.
> 
> ...


Cool I'll check out xoxide and frozencpu. A year and a half ago I knew nothing about a cpu. I was ready to buy one and consulted with my best friend who works for the gov. doing internet security. He helped me out putting this one together and now I'm fixing my bosses and friends cpu's for brownie points kiss-ass. He has taught me alot and I feel I owe him though he would say I dont. Same with you Doobs, thats why it will be my pleasure to hook you up with a snake. And if I could send you some 3d I'd do that too. You helped me grow it for christ's sake. Anyway, I love my blue machine. Its been a very worthy investment and has not let me down at all.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 3, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Cool I'll check out xoxide and frozencpu. A year and a half ago I knew nothing about a cpu. I was ready to buy one and consulted with my best friend who works for the gov. doing internet security. He helped me out putting this one together and now I'm fixing my bosses and friends cpu's for brownie points kiss-ass. He has taught me alot and I feel I owe him though he would say I dont. Same with you Doobs, thats why it will be my pleasure to hook you up with a snake. And if I could send you some 3d I'd do that too. You helped me grow it for christ's sake. Anyway, I love my blue machine. Its been a very worthy investment and has not let me down at all.


Yeah computers are fun as a hobby and definitely can help out with those brownie points for sure dude. I know if you could send some you would Altered. I'm still really stoked on the snake, and I can't believe you're being so giving about it, thanks again dude.

Your blue machine sounds like it's a good machine.


----------



## Mentalchild (Aug 4, 2009)

Pic's >.< pic's >.< pic's >.<.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2009)

i've got a ? for u doobieous.. i am pretty sure my mk is ready to b kutt down soon.. under the 60x all the trics are either cloudy, or on thier way to being an ambery color .. i had been flushing them for the last two weeks as i thought that last week was their last week, but i gve them a lite dose of nutes on sunday.. like a tbspn of molases with one of general hydro's nutra bloom or something like dat.. 4get the name exactly. ayhoo's.. i was planning of giving them a good flush the next time they look dry, aside from that, is there anything that i am missing, pre-cure? this has been my first grow, and i don't wont to screw things up at the last second, as i have had all in all a pretty great first grow, if i do have to pat myself on my back.. lol.. but really, didn't run into too many issues that you or someone on here hasn't been able to give me an easy fix to... thanxs.. sooo can't wait to smoke my own herb for the firs time, what a great bday present i am going to give to myself this year, hehee..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2009)

o yeah doobieous.. i have forgotten to ask you recently, but how have you been feeling.. you haven't said too much lately, so i hope that is a good thing.. going to the docs soon? well, i hope i am not prying, was just thinking about it and wanted to make sure my tutor was doing well so that she won't miss class.. lol.. but really.. just hope ur feeling obkb


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 4, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> i've got a ? for u doobieous.. i am pretty sure my mk is ready to b kutt down soon.. under the 60x all the trics are either cloudy, or on thier way to being an ambery color .. i had been flushing them for the last two weeks as i thought that last week was their last week, but i gve them a lite dose of nutes on sunday.. like a tbspn of molases with one of general hydro's nutra bloom or something like dat.. 4get the name exactly. ayhoo's.. i was planning of giving them a good flush the next time they look dry, aside from that, is there anything that i am missing, pre-cure? this has been my first grow, and i don't wont to screw things up at the last second, as i have had all in all a pretty great first grow, if i do have to pat myself on my back.. lol.. but really, didn't run into too many issues that you or someone on here hasn't been able to give me an easy fix to... thanxs.. sooo can't wait to smoke my own herb for the firs time, what a great bday present i am going to give to myself this year, hehee..


Well Happy early Birthday Racer, hope you have a great one this year. You want to keep flushing until the leaves start yellowing out and dying off, that shows the plant is being flushed of chemicals properly. I like to leave my girl in the dark for about 48 hours or so before I chop too. It gives the trichomes an extra kick in developing and allows the residual nutrients to go back into the soil more. When you chop her down make sure to do it in complete darkness, if you don't plan on doing the 48 of darkness then you want to harvest before your lights kick on.

To dry I keep my humidity around 30-40% and my temps real low 68-72F, and keep a fan in the room they're drying in, not directly on the herb just in the same room. After the 7 day dry, I throw them into paper bags for 2-4 days, after that they go into jars. With curing you want your herb to be moist but not overly moist, so you have to burp them for 10-15 mins per day, also keep your jars in a cool/dark place. Heat and light degrade thc/cbd. Cure a small batch for 2 weeks to hold you off, cure the rest for about a month, the longer you cure, the smoother/better the smoke.

If you want a heavier high, you want more ambers.

Hope this helps some, a great job taking it all the way to harvest Racer!



racerboy71 said:


> o yeah doobieous.. i have forgotten to ask you recently, but how have you been feeling.. you haven't said too much lately, so i hope that is a good thing.. going to the docs soon? well, i hope i am not prying, was just thinking about it and wanted to make sure my tutor was doing well so that she won't miss class.. lol.. but really.. just hope ur feeling obkb


Thanks for asking Racer, and no you're not prying dude lol, it's okay.

I got my first appointment with the nuerologist on the 17th (I'll update you guys on that day on what's going on), that was the only day they had open so I took it, still gotta go back like 2-3 more times after that though. All the symptoms have been pretty intense lately, more so than usual. I've kind of been confined to my bedroom because of the whole falling down thing, yeah that sucked, and I'm starting to get cabin fever lol.

I'm okay though, I'm obviously healthy enough to log in still, so that's gotta be a good sign lol. Thanks again for the concern Racer, always appreciated. Thanks also for considering me as a tutor that's really flattering. You and Altered should give yourselves more credit, I'm just a simple woman, simply growing and sharing that knowledge. It's really what you guys did with that knowledge that got you to your harvest.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 4, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> You and Altered should give yourselves more credit, I'm just a simple woman, simply growing and sharing that knowledge. It's really what you guys did with that knowledge that got you to your harvest.



You just explained exactly why I feel I owe you. You SHARED that knowledge with us. Sharing is a rare thing these days. Usually people want you to pay for their knowledge, i.e. college. And yes I did apply that knowledge you gave me to grow some beauties so technically you helped me grow them. So thank you for being so kind and sharing your knowledge and spending your time to help a novice such as me. And please, if you do nothing else, please accept at least some of the credit we give you. If anyone deserves it, it is you.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 4, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> You just explained exactly why I feel I owe you. You SHARED that knowledge with us. Sharing is a rare thing these days. Usually people want you to pay for their knowledge, i.e. college. And yes I did apply that knowledge you gave me to grow some beauties so technically you helped me grow them. So thank you for being so kind and sharing your knowledge and spending your time to help a novice such as me. And please, if you do nothing else, please accept at least some of the credit we give you. If anyone deserves it, it is you.


Lol yeah I am a bit too modest at times, but that's how I keep myself grounded and humble.

If people don't share.... then so many things could be lost, especially knowledge. It really makes me sad people don't share knowledge more often.

For you Altered I will accept the credit you guys give me, thank you again for all your kind words and being great people .


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 4, 2009)

We LOVE you Doobs


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> We LOVE you Doobs


And I *LOVE* you guys too!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2009)

i wont even try and expand on what altered already said doobieous, as he pretty much hit it on the head..
thanks for the tips on the curing and all.. i just went ahead of cut one of the small popcorn buds to do a test run on my drying and curing skills, and also to see where everything is potency wise.. i have to give it up to people who have large crops.. jessu.. that trimming stuff is no joke.. i was trying to get all of the leaves cut as close into the bud as possibe, but that is not so easy when the scissors are constantly sticking together as a result of all the trics building up on them.. i have always read about peps saying how much of a joy that trimming is, not, and tonite i got a small taste of what they are talking about.. don't get me wrong, would much rather have sticky scissors rather than having to buy my own bud all the time. lol
o yah.. i do have one ? for you doobieous... i was planning on buying a set of bubble bags in the near future, like mayb a week or two, and was wondering if there is a way that i should be storing my trim till i get the bags? right now i just have them sitting in a darkish room, spread out on a magazine to dry out some.. i know that last year i had put some outside grown leaf in a plastic trash bag right after the chop, and what a mistake.. stinkarooni.. got all moldy and nasty and just ended up tossing the whole mess in the trash. so i wanted to be sure not to repeat that mistake again..
and that's bad luck with you not getting any better and getting worse, that doesn't make me feel good at all.. i don't like to hear that nice people have to suffer from health issues.. hope it gets better for you soon though.. and trust me, i understand cabin fever all too well as i've been a lil depressed getting laid off from work and don't leave the couch let alone the house for most of the day..


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 4, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> i wont even try and expand on what altered already said doobieous, as he pretty much hit it on the head..
> thanks for the tips on the curing and all.. i just went ahead of cut one of the small popcorn buds to do a test run on my drying and curing skills, and also to see where everything is potency wise.. i have to give it up to people who have large crops.. jessu.. that trimming stuff is no joke.. i was trying to get all of the leaves cut as close into the bud as possibe, but that is not so easy when the scissors are constantly sticking together as a result of all the trics building up on them.. i have always read about peps saying how much of a joy that trimming is, not, and tonite i got a small taste of what they are talking about.. don't get me wrong, would much rather have sticky scissors rather than having to buy my own bud all the time. lol


Trimming can be tedious at times. I found these spring loaded scissor type things at walmart called Fiskars. I use them to cut clones, prune, and trim. One of the better investments I've made. Trimming is WAY easier with these things.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2009)

very kool altered.. thanx for the tip.. i had already had a pair of fiskars from my job, but they aren't the spring loaded type, so i guess i will have to go out and invest a little in them.. you are like the second person who mentioned them, so i think that on wednesday i shall b hearing those infamous words... " welcome to walmart"


----------



## Mentalchild (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea i need to pick me up some of those. You should post a pic of them or what they look like.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 4, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Yea i need to pick me up some of those. You should post a pic of them or what they look like.


Here they are.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 4, 2009)

how your girls looking doobs?


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> i wont even try and expand on what altered already said doobieous, as he pretty much hit it on the head..
> thanks for the tips on the curing and all.. i just went ahead of cut one of the small popcorn buds to do a test run on my drying and curing skills, and also to see where everything is potency wise.. i have to give it up to people who have large crops.. jessu.. that trimming stuff is no joke.. i was trying to get all of the leaves cut as close into the bud as possibe, but that is not so easy when the scissors are constantly sticking together as a result of all the trics building up on them.. i have always read about peps saying how much of a joy that trimming is, not, and tonite i got a small taste of what they are talking about.. don't get me wrong, would much rather have sticky scissors rather than having to buy my own bud all the time. lol
> o yah.. i do have one ? for you doobieous... i was planning on buying a set of bubble bags in the near future, like mayb a week or two, and was wondering if there is a way that i should be storing my trim till i get the bags? right now i just have them sitting in a darkish room, spread out on a magazine to dry out some.. i know that last year i had put some outside grown leaf in a plastic trash bag right after the chop, and what a mistake.. stinkarooni.. got all moldy and nasty and just ended up tossing the whole mess in the trash. so i wanted to be sure not to repeat that mistake again..
> and that's bad luck with you not getting any better and getting worse, that doesn't make me feel good at all.. i don't like to hear that nice people have to suffer from health issues.. hope it gets better for you soon though.. and trust me, i understand cabin fever all too well as i've been a lil depressed getting laid off from work and don't leave the couch let alone the house for most of the day..


I guess Altered's having a nail it on the head day because he nailed it right on the head with the Fiskars. Your trimming will get faster and better with experience, eventually it becomes almost second nature, kind of like driving. You can lie out your trim on a magazine to dry, I use paper bags.

When you make your bubble hash do not use a drill to agitate or a hand mixer, it will break the trichomes off and break those trichomes down, which will not give the best hash. Get yourself a big plastic or wooden cooking spoon and gentley stir it up for 10-20 mins, this will get you better quality, run your trim 2-3 times to get it all. You should have more full melt hash being more gentle.

I'm sorry to hear about the depression, but I understand dude. It'll get better, just try not and focus too much on the negativity. If you ever need to talk Racer you are more than welcome to private message me.

As far as my health, yeah it's been rough but at least I have a great support system, through my friends stranger or not (Including ya'll), my girl and my dog lol. So it's not too bad, although the cabin fever can be a bitch lol. Anyhow I hope that your depression gets better and that things start looking up for you Racer, big hugs !


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Here they are.


Now those are the shiznit right there! Spring loaded for the win, for sure. They also have the bigger spring loaded one's that work well cutting the main stalk down.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> how your girls looking doobs?


My girl's are looking like.....

This....







And this....







The top picture is the faster developing one that has more Indica in it, that one's coming down soon here (One of her branches straight up broke, thank god for duct tape lol). The lower one is the one that's gonna need some more time, because it's got more Sativa traits to it.

Sorry for the funky colors but I took pics of them inside the closet, so it's just the flash reacting to the HPS lol. I took a sample of the more Indica one and yeah it was nice, real nice.... Had a real good taste already so the after flush taste should be damn good .

Edit: The pics are just of the main colas, it's kind of difficult to get a good full pic because I can't take it out of the closet and when they're in the closet I have to back up a lot and stand in a funky position, which I can't really do right now.


----------



## Mentalchild (Aug 5, 2009)

Looking good doobs. How long have they been in flowering now?


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> My girl's are looking like.....
> 
> This....
> 
> ...


Looking very Doobalicious


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> My girl's are looking like.....
> 
> This....
> 
> ...



Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............ Looks soooooo tasty.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Looking good doobs. How long have they been in flowering now?


Thanks Mental , they've been in flower since the 15th of June so 8 weeks on the 10th, going to harvest one in a couple of weeks, the other one will be harvested 2-4 weeks after the original one. 

These two plants are both Black Domina, but they are about as different as night and day (Unstable genetics ). The only thing they have in common is the trichome production, which is really nice .

I took a sample off of the one that's going to be harvested soon, and yeah it's about there. It tasted really great surprisingly enough, real hashy and sweet, so after the flush and cure it'll be real nice .



Mindmelted said:


> Looking very Doobalicious


Doobalicious lol, love it!

Thanks for the compliment Mind .


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............ Looks soooooo tasty.


Uh you got a little dribble there Altered.... Lol just messing with you lol.

Thanks for the compliment .


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 5, 2009)

HooHoo pour some sugar on me....lol


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> HooHoo pour some sugar on me....lol


I'm hot sticky sweet from my head down to my feet!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 5, 2009)

man, doob's... they are some sweet looking nugs to say the least.. and i thought i got some funky pix under my lamps, but most of mine have that wave look to them that i see alot of on here.. i am not sure, but i guess ever the lamps or the light itself has some affect on the camera.. and then alot of times when i try to take a pix with the lights out i end up with a nice snap of my white wall at the back of my closet.. or the other day i got a nice one of the bottom of my lamp, lol..
i am not sure if you have said this b4 or not doobs, and if you have sorry.. i know that you use a 250 hps and all, but what kind is it? i saw in your tutorial for the doob's cooler that it looked like you have 1 like mine.. so can't remember the name of mine.. damn short term memory blows, lol, but mine is one of those hoody chumpies with the glass and reflector all built in, and i even think the ballast is part of the hood.. was just curious about what you use, and those plants look super kick ass.. and the indica dom plant is going to take like ten or so weeks, and the other almost like 3 months? that sounds like a long time for a more indica dom strain to me, but then again what do i know..


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> man, doob's... they are some sweet looking nugs to say the least.. and i thought i got some funky pix under my lamps, but most of mine have that wave look to them that i see alot of on here.. i am not sure, but i guess ever the lamps or the light itself has some affect on the camera.. and then alot of times when i try to take a pix with the lights out i end up with a nice snap of my white wall at the back of my closet.. or the other day i got a nice one of the bottom of my lamp, lol..
> i am not sure if you have said this b4 or not doobs, and if you have sorry.. i know that you use a 250 hps and all, but what kind is it? i saw in your tutorial for the doob's cooler that it looked like you have 1 like mine.. so can't remember the name of mine.. damn short term memory blows, lol, but mine is one of those hoody chumpies with the glass and reflector all built in, and i even think the ballast is part of the hood.. was just curious about what you use, and those plants look super kick ass.. and the indica dom plant is going to take like ten or so weeks, and the other almost like 3 months? that sounds like a long time for a more indica dom strain to me, but then again what do i know..


I use a Floralux system, it has two vents and the glass, and the ballast is on the light system itself and not separate.

The strain is Indica dominant but also has 4 way parentage. Just like having kids, just because the father has blonde hair doesn't mean the child will be born with blonde hair too, it could have red hair from the mother. Plants are the same in that aspect, you'll get some plants that exhibit more Sativa than Indica, regardless of the strain itself being Indica dominant.

Sativa's take longer to mature, 12-14 weeks, Indica's 8-10, since one of the plant's is showing more Indica I know to take her down sooner, the other that's showing more Sativa (Trichome developement and leaves) I'm going to give it longer because it's not ready at all.

Thanks for the compliment Racer, that's always appreciated .


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 5, 2009)

What ya doing doobs...lol
Bored as hell around work today...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> What ya doing doobs...lol
> Bored as hell around work today...lol


Lol learning Jackson 5's I want you back on the guitar and playing it with the song lol.

Yeah I'm THAT bored lol, plus the song was stuck in my head the other day lol.

Lol sorry to hear it's boring today, hope it gets more eventful.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 5, 2009)

New zombie map out tomorrow...lol


----------



## yubinator (Aug 5, 2009)

damn doobs i just read your whole thread... and now subscribed 

when are you going to harvest?


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

yubinator said:


> damn doobs i just read your whole thread... and now subscribed
> 
> when are you going to harvest?


That's a lot of reading lol, hope you had a fat bowl or joint lol.

Welcome to the grow Yubinator , I should be harvesting the first plant in about 2-3 weeks. The next harvest would be about 2-4 more weeks after that on the other plant.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> New zombie map out tomorrow...lol


Lol bet you're excited, too bad I can't play it lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol bet you're excited, too bad I can't play it lol.


We gotta try and work on that..lol


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Uh you got a little dribble there Altered.... Lol just messing with you lol.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment .


No, really, I did drool. Almost fried my keyboard. LOL.


----------



## Mentalchild (Aug 5, 2009)

Im killing for some buds like that. X.x


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> We gotta try and work on that..lol


Lol yeah we do lol.



AlteredBeast said:


> No, really, I did drool. Almost fried my keyboard. LOL.


Lol that's awesome lol, if you could smell them you wouldn't be drooling. They're pungent as hell lol, if you take a sugar leaf and rub it in between your fingers and smell it makes your nose feel like you just got a blast of pepper spray lol.



Mentalchild said:


> Im killing for some buds like that. X.x


Lol I'm trying not to kill it for buds like that.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 5, 2009)

Lol yeah we do lol.


Doobieus said:


> I am working on it now...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I am working on it now...lol


Work those zombie's pew pew pew!!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok here it is Doobs. I left the original sound, me being very much myself, not the me you would hear around people I don't know well. Enjoy! 








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqTe68Em8Tk


----------



## Mentalchild (Aug 5, 2009)

What's all this talk about zombies?


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 5, 2009)

Nazi Zombies for COD 5 World at War


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> What's all this talk about zombies?


The Nazi Zombies game, off of Call of Duty World at War.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Nazi Zombies for COD 5 World at War


Damn he beat me to it lol


----------



## yubinator (Aug 5, 2009)

haha it was quite a read. i actually am germinating some autoflowers right now LR2XAK can't wait


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 5, 2009)

I am soo glad dat u said dat about d indica's variations in flowering times.. My mk ultra def has way more sativa in it den say my g13 labs diesel.. D leaves r way thinner n watt not.. I was thinking dat it was getting close 2 being done, but after looking it over 2nite n thinking bout watt u said about blonde hairs having brown hair babys, I think I'm gonna let her go awhile later.. I think dis is a hard part of growing dat I think can't b stressed enuf 2 new b's like myself.. Gotta b patient n resist d urge 2 chop down too earlÝ. No where as easy as it sounds either as it looks amazing n smells even better, but once I check d trics d way u told me 2 n watt 2 look 4,I no realize I shall wait.. 1 day, 1day.. She'll b red d.. Lol.. Pewpewpew. Sorry bout d odd typing but I'm on my blackberry.. Thanx again doobieous for helping me in not making a huge mistake w/ n all too early chop


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 5, 2009)

I am soo glad dat u said dat about d indica's variations in flowering times.. My mk ultra def has way more sativa in it den say my g13 labs diesel.. D leaves r way thinner n watt not.. I was thinking dat it was getting close 2 being done, but after looking it over 2nite n thinking bout watt u said about blonde hairs having brown hair babys, I think I'm gonna let her go awhile later.. I think dis is a hard part of growing dat I think can't b stressed enuf 2 new b's like myself.. Gotta b patient n resist d urge 2 chop down too earlÝ. No where as easy as it sounds either as it looks amazing n smells even better, but once I check d trics d way u told me 2 n watt 2 look 4,I no realize I shall wait.. 1 day, 1day.. She'll b red d.. Lol.. Pewpewpew. Sorry bout d odd typing but I'm on my blackberry.. Thanx again doobieous for helping me in not making a huge mistake w/ n all too early chop


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> I am soo glad dat u said dat about d indica's variations in flowering times.. My mk ultra def has way more sativa in it den say my g13 labs diesel.. D leaves r way thinner n watt not.. I was thinking dat it was getting close 2 being done, but after looking it over 2nite n thinking bout watt u said about blonde hairs having brown hair babys, I think I'm gonna let her go awhile later.. I think dis is a hard part of growing dat I think can't b stressed enuf 2 new b's like myself.. Gotta b patient n resist d urge 2 chop down too earlÝ. No where as easy as it sounds either as it looks amazing n smells even better, but once I check d trics d way u told me 2 n watt 2 look 4,I no realize I shall wait.. 1 day, 1day.. She'll b red d.. Lol.. Pewpewpew. Sorry bout d odd typing but I'm on my blackberry.. Thanx again doobieous for helping me in not making a huge mistake w/ n all too early chop


Hey no problem Racer, when in doubt wait two more weeks. That's a golden rule when growing, especially when you're in the harvest window. If you have a camera that takes alright pics, you can post a pic in here and get opinions if you want, to better help with your harvest time. If not, that's cool too just trying to help you out.

I generally let a plant go for 10 weeks minimum and take it from there. I like the couch lock high so I take my trichs to 60% amber usually, most people generally aim for a 50/50 amber/cloudy.

It's cool about the Blackberry, lol the browser sucks sooooo bad.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> My girl's are looking like.....
> 
> This....
> 
> ...



looking nice and frosty !!


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

yubinator said:


> haha it was quite a read. i actually am germinating some autoflowers right now LR2XAK can't wait


LR#2 x Ak47 are nice, honestly probably one of the better crosses for auto flowers for sure.

Well cool dude, if you start a journal let me know.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> looking nice and frosty !!


Thanks Wretched, yeah they're lookin' mighty fine, and ahhh god I wish I didn't take that sample. It was such a damn nice sample, it's killin' me not to take another lol.

I can't wait to see how much hash I'll get from the trim .


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Thanks Wretched, yeah they're lookin' mighty fine, and ahhh god I wish I didn't take that sample. It was such a damn nice sample, it's killin' me not to take another lol.
> 
> I can't wait to see how much hash I'll get from the trim .


yea for reals gonna have some frosted scissors. that BD looks good never tried it but always hear good things this is my first time watching it grow..glad shes looking good!


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yea for reals gonna have some frosted scissors. that BD looks good never tried it but always hear good things this is my first time watching it grow..glad shes looking good!


Lol way to put the pressure on me Wretched lol just kiddin' dude, but thanks for the compliment .

Yeah I'll take a pic of my scissors for sure lol.


----------



## Mentalchild (Aug 6, 2009)

Omg you all post so much so damn fast lol im to lazy to read it all.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 6, 2009)

alright doobieous.. i owe you another big thanks .. this time it is for explaining how some indica plants can be more sativa than others, even ones of the same strain.. i was a biology major in college, so i know a lil about science and all, but i guess i just thought that a plant called the super indica would be, well, an indica, lol.. after reading your explanation about the two having different qualities to them, i re-thought chopping my mk down yet.. i think that patience is one of the things that can't be stressed enuf to a new b like myself, as my nugz look soooo damn good, and smell way better, but after looking at them again and again under 60x magnification, i think that it is no where near being ready to chop.. i think the thing i keep getting hung up on is the thseeds site keep saying that the plant should be done is 56-63 days, and today is day 69.. but when i compare the mk to the g13 labs diesel freebie that i am also growing, the mk's leaves are thinner and longer than those of the diesel, hence more sativa-ish.. it really is hard to just sit back and wait, but i know that if i do, the quality of the end product will be much better than if i just give in to temptation and cut it now. one day, one day, she will be done.. lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 6, 2009)

opps.. sorry about the kinda re-post here doobs.. my blackberry just kept saying something like loading data or some crap like that for like 25 minutes, and i didn't want to kill me battery, so i thought i just went back and kinda erased that message, but i guess it got thru... and it was my bad today for not going back one page on your journal and seeing that it had posted...oppppsyy.
just wanted to say thanks, yet again, lol, for your tips on the differences in indica strains..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 6, 2009)

and o yeah.. i've got a few pix up on my rui.. i guess it is under racerboy71 somewhere.. since you are the computer builder and not me, lol.. you should b able to find it..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 6, 2009)

and just one more thing and i promise i will shut up for now, lol.. just wanted to say thanks to altered on the tip on the fiskars.. went to walmart yesterday.. they didn't have the same exact pair that you had in the pix, but they are the fiskar brand.. they are called comfort and control.. small bypass pruners.. i think they should work great.. atleast i hope so.. thanx again for the tip altered, as i am sure you just made me trimming life much easier.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 6, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> Omg you all post so much so damn fast lol im to lazy to read it all.


Lol it happens a lot in my journal.



racerboy71 said:


> alright doobieous.. i owe you another big thanks .. this time it is for explaining how some indica plants can be more sativa than others, even ones of the same strain.. i was a biology major in college, so i know a lil about science and all, but i guess i just thought that a plant called the super indica would be, well, an indica, lol.. after reading your explanation about the two having different qualities to them, i re-thought chopping my mk down yet.. i think that patience is one of the things that can't be stressed enuf to a new b like myself, as my nugz look soooo damn good, and smell way better, but after looking at them again and again under 60x magnification, i think that it is no where near being ready to chop.. i think the thing i keep getting hung up on is the thseeds site keep saying that the plant should be done is 56-63 days, and today is day 69.. but when i compare the mk to the g13 labs diesel freebie that i am also growing, the mk's leaves are thinner and longer than those of the diesel, hence more sativa-ish.. it really is hard to just sit back and wait, but i know that if i do, the quality of the end product will be much better than if i just give in to temptation and cut it now. one day, one day, she will be done.. lol..


Yeah I think the worst part for a first time grower chopping early, is the disappointment of not having the dank bud you wanted, especially after months and months of growing. You'll get there Racer, just gotta try and not think about the plants too much lol.



racerboy71 said:


> opps.. sorry about the kinda re-post here doobs.. my blackberry just kept saying something like loading data or some crap like that for like 25 minutes, and i didn't want to kill me battery, so i thought i just went back and kinda erased that message, but i guess it got thru... and it was my bad today for not going back one page on your journal and seeing that it had posted...oppppsyy.
> just wanted to say thanks, yet again, lol, for your tips on the differences in indica strains..


Lol it's okay dude, it happens, don't sweat it.



racerboy71 said:


> and o yeah.. i've got a few pix up on my rui.. i guess it is under racerboy71 somewhere.. since you are the computer builder and not me, lol.. you should b able to find it..


Good deal dude I'll check them out.



racerboy71 said:


> and just one more thing and i promise i will shut up for now, lol.. just wanted to say thanks to altered on the tip on the fiskars.. went to walmart yesterday.. they didn't have the same exact pair that you had in the pix, but they are the fiskar brand.. they are called comfort and control.. small bypass pruners.. i think they should work great.. atleast i hope so.. thanx again for the tip altered, as i am sure you just made me trimming life much easier.


Lol giving compliments and thank yous in my journal are perfectly fine dude, even to others, don't feel like you're being over bearing.


----------



## Mentalchild (Aug 6, 2009)

I got a blackberry that does the samething.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 6, 2009)

Doobs I have a ? for you. I have a GeForce 8800gt video card, NVidia. It has three outputs, 2 dvi, and 1 that is round like a s-video but has more holes than s-video cable has prongs. The s-video cable fits tho. What I want to do is record whats coming out of my cpu with my dvr. My dvr only has rca and s-video inputs. Will it work if I use a s-video cable?


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 6, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Doobs I have a ? for you. I have a GeForce 8800gt video card, NVidia. It has three outputs, 2 dvi, and 1 that is round like a s-video but has more holes than s-video cable has prongs. The s-video cable fits tho. What I want to do is record whats coming out of my cpu with my dvr. My dvr only has rca and s-video inputs. Will it work if I use a s-video cable?


It should work honestly, that vid card has an S-vid port, or came with adapter plugs. Either way you're good.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 6, 2009)

Alright you guys with Blackberry's....

If you can get to the "Go to" page on the browser, and it's taking forever from there, clear your cache and history. To do that, make sure you're on the "Go to" page, hit the menu key (Button with all the dots), select "Options", select "Cache Operations", clear it all.

If it's just RIU that's giving you issues....

Go into "Options" (The sane place Cache Operations is in), Select "Browser Configuration", and make sure all boxes are checked. Make sure show images says On WML & HTML, same with Content Mode.

Also when on the home screen, hold down ALT and press, L, G, L, G, when you're in the Event Log, press the Menu key (Button with dots) and select Clear Log, the select Delete. (This helps improve/maintain all around performance on BlackBerry's not just browser performance)

If none of this works then you need to pull your battery, or it's network related.

Hope this helps


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 6, 2009)

What,Where push and do huh...


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> What,Where push and do huh...


\\

haha..


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 6, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> It should work honestly, that vid card has an S-vid port, or came with adapter plugs. Either way you're good.


It did work!!!!!! Now I can record all the UFC fights I buy on yahoo sports. SWEEEEET!!!! Just had to mess with the display settings to get it right. Thank you for the info Doobs.

I've been thinking since we were talking about snakes, I want a website. I have not a single clue how to build one. Can you point me in the right direction to help me get started or should I pay somebody to do it for me?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 6, 2009)

how do you build snakes? i thought that they where like hatched on born or whatevs? lol... that would be awesome if you could make your own site, i have also thought about this, but unlike doob's and a few others on here, i have very lil knowledge about computers and what not..
also.. big thanks to doob's on the blackberry toturial.. again she never ceases to amaze me with the knowledge.. i'm gonna give it a try in a minute or two here after i eat some dinner


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 6, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> how do you build snakes? i thought that they where like hatched on born or whatevs?




I was sayin that I want a website but don't know how to build one. I have snakes and yes they are either hatched from eggs or some snakes give live birth. If I could build a snake I would have the name AlteredGod instead of AlteredBeast, lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 6, 2009)

just got one ? for u doobs... i did the first part in the cache operations and all of that jazz, and went to do the second part .. the one where you go to the home screen.. my only ? is what do you mean as the home screen? i told you that i suck with computers and phones and whatnot, lol.. i am not sure if you were referring to that screen that has all the icons all over it or the other screen similiar to that one that comes up when you push the back button from the first one? if you could b soo kind, could u pleaz straighten me out here? lol.. thanks


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 6, 2009)

i know that what you were talking about there altered, was just goofing around.. that woud b even cooler than building a website if you could build a snake though.. then you would really have some killer videos to put up on youtube, lol. all like watch the altered snake eat a gardner snake and all.lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 6, 2009)

i just saw that line altered god.. lmfao.. that is too funny


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 6, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> just got one ? for u doobs... i did the first part in the cache operations and all of that jazz, and went to do the second part .. the one where you go to the home screen.. my only ? is what do you mean as the home screen? i told you that i suck with computers and phones and whatnot, lol.. i am not sure if you were referring to that screen that has all the icons all over it or the other screen similiar to that one that comes up when you push the back button from the first one? if you could b soo kind, could u pleaz straighten me out here? lol.. thanks


Depending on your theme, it's the one with the single row of icons. If you keep pressing your back button you'll get there.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 6, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> What,Where push and do huh...


Lol who did what with who's mom for HOW much ?!?!?!?!



AlteredBeast said:


> It did work!!!!!! Now I can record all the UFC fights I buy on yahoo sports. SWEEEEET!!!! Just had to mess with the display settings to get it right. Thank you for the info Doobs.
> 
> I've been thinking since we were talking about snakes, I want a website. I have not a single clue how to build one. Can you point me in the right direction to help me get started or should I pay somebody to do it for me?


Learn HTML, CSS and Java that right there will help you get the basics down real well. All 3 languages correlate with each other and are slightly the same but they're still very different at the same point.

After you learn that you can move onto Flash. It's better to get the basics down first though.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 7, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Learn HTML, CSS and Java that right there will help you get the basics down real well. All 3 languages correlate with each other and are slightly the same but they're still very different at the same point.
> 
> After you learn that you can move onto Flash. It's better to get the basics down first though.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Sounds like alot to learn. Learn 3 new languages? Hell I have enough trouble speaking english! I sound aussie for christ's sake!! LOL! Seriously tho, whats the going price to have somebody do it for me? Do you do it?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 7, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol who did what with who's mom for HOW much ?!?!?!?!.


It was me, with my girl's mom. She charges a dollar a stroke. Last time it cost me six bucks.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 7, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Sounds like alot to learn. Learn 3 new languages? Hell I have enough trouble speaking english! I sound aussie for christ's sake!! LOL! Seriously tho, whats the going price to have somebody do it for me? Do you do it?


Lol "Walk around the walk about like a bloomin' army" gotta love Judy Tenuta lol.

Between my room mate and I we could honestly do it. We're both kind of rusty but together we rock lol.

I don't really know going rates, as I've done most of my websites myself, and have always been generous when I did provide services.

The tech stuff is more of a hobby, I'm an artist career wise.

However let me know what you're looking for in your website, if it's going to be a site to sell snakes or what you want on it. I'll then talk to my roomie/best friend and see if it's something we want to take on. 

If you do choose to do some studying, it's not too rough. Just read it very carefully and practice, practice, practice.



AlteredBeast said:


> It was me, with my girl's mom. She charges a dollar a stroke. Last time it cost me six bucks.


LMFAO!!

Ahhh Altered you never disappoint  lol!!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 7, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol "Walk around the walk about like a bloomin' army" gotta love Judy Tenuta lol.
> 
> Between my room mate and I we could honestly do it. We're both kind of rusty but together we rock lol.
> 
> ...


I'm looking for a site to sell snakes. Similar to this one. http://www.jonigarcia.com/featured.html . Where I can edit photos and pricing and such. It would rock if you could do it for me. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Mentalchild (Aug 7, 2009)

Sup doobs?


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 7, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> I'm looking for a site to sell snakes. Similar to this one. http://www.jonigarcia.com/featured.html . Where I can edit photos and pricing and such. It would rock if you could do it for me. Let me know what you think.


Yeah my roomie and I could more than likely do that. I'll talk to him next time I see him, as he doesn't come home much and stays at his significant other's apartment. I think Mon or Tues is going to be the next time I do see him. Remind me, because I forget a lot lol.



Mentalchild said:


> Sup doobs?


Not much, sorry to hear about the grow dude, how're you?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 8, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah my roomie and I could more than likely do that. I'll talk to him next time I see him, as he doesn't come home much and stays at his significant other's apartment. I think Mon or Tues is going to be the next time I do see him. Remind me, because I forget a lot lol.


That will be so cool Doobs, I'll remind you for sure. I'm getting 2 new snakes Monday. 2 red tail boas.


----------



## Mentalchild (Aug 8, 2009)

Fine it is killing me that i had to get rid of it.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 8, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> That will be so cool Doobs, I'll remind you for sure. I'm getting 2 new snakes Monday. 2 red tail boas.


Boas are cool, my friend had one. It was HUGE!! The damn cage or whatever the hell it was, was taller than me lol. I could never hold it myself, well my friend wouldn't let me because it took more than one person to take the snake out lol, and more than likely that boa would have eaten my ass lol.



Mentalchild said:


> Fine it is killing me that i had to get rid of it.


That sucks dude, about your girl and all. It'll probably be a different story when you guys get your own place.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 8, 2009)

How are the juicy girls Doobs


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> How are the juicy girls Doobs


Lol that's funny I was getting ready to post a couple pics I got before my battery died again lol, god that camera pisses me off so much sometimes.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's two pics of a sample nug I took off, the trichomes are ambering well now.

Can't see too many ambers in this pic probably lol but I assure you it's there.













Enjoy .


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 8, 2009)

Yummy....lol


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Yummy....lol


Yeah dude this stuff is REAL hashy/sweet tasting, well this plant is. I have to wait to take sample's from the other one, but I can imagine that it's going to be a different taste, because both plants smell COMPLETELY different.

Thanks for the compliment .


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 8, 2009)

man, doobs, thats some crazy ass trichrome production there. sooo nice looking..
just have one quick ? for ya.. i cut down one of my smaller popcorn buds the other day, and dried it till the stem almost snapped when i bent it instead of just bending, and now i have it in a sealed jar. but the nug just stinks like cutt grass now, which i have read is natural and all, but how long in the sealed container does it take for that skunkyness that has been drifting thru my entire house to cum back to the nug? i just opened it for it's first burp.. left it open for about ten minutes and then put the lid back on it. will continue this for the next couple of days... was just wondering about the smell is all..


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 8, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> man, doobs, thats some crazy ass trichrome production there. sooo nice looking..
> just have one quick ? for ya.. i cut down one of my smaller popcorn buds the other day, and dried it till the stem almost snapped when i bent it instead of just bending, and now i have it in a sealed jar. but the nug just stinks like cutt grass now, which i have read is natural and all, but how long in the sealed container does it take for that skunkyness that has been drifting thru my entire house to cum back to the nug? i just opened it for it's first burp.. left it open for about ten minutes and then put the lid back on it. will continue this for the next couple of days... was just wondering about the smell is all..


Thanks for the compliment Racer .

With sample/popcorn nugs I don't cure those, I just let them dry out for a couple days or so. With curing though, it's usually a 2 week minimum before you'll notice the smell again, but for a true smell you'd want to do it for at least 4 weeks. The longer you stretch out the cure the better.

You don't want your herb to smell too grassy after it's been cut, that's a very good indication that it's not matured. You should have a slight grassy smell with an actual smell of the strain.

Like that Black Dom sample, I took it a day or two ago, even when it was freshly cut it still had that nice peppery, sweet, hashy smell to it, and a slight bit of veggie/grass smell. Now it smells just absolutely tasty, probably going to smoke it when my girl gets home lol.

The reason my samples dry so quickly is because I live in a dry ass climate.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 8, 2009)

I want some...lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 8, 2009)

kool.. thanks for the tips doobs.. i just thought i would try and cure the lil popcorn nug as a practice run for the real deal, just so that i get a feel for what i am doing and looking for before i get ready to do the whole plant... so the fact that it still a lil grassy smelling is a good sign that it is still not ready is nice to know..

hey altered i read that you like the ufc too ehh? was thinking about trying to go the the ufc 101 tonite as it's actually not in vegas and well... let's just say i was thinking about going tonite, lol.. do you think bj penn will win tonite? it sucks that i don't have the duckets right now for that ufc ticket as i'm trying to save all my money for me trip to italy in a month, but i think it would've rocked to go to the fight.. o well.. next time..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 8, 2009)

one more ? doob's.. i forget what company made these bd seeds that you are growing and i am feeling a lil lazy and was wondering if you could tell me again who made them? i remember asking if it was sensi's and i do remember that it wasn't them but rather some other place that i wasn't that familiar with.. did you order them from attitude? i think you said something like a friend or someone gave them to you.. thanks


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 8, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Here's two pics of a sample nug I took off, the trichomes are ambering well now.
> 
> Can't see too many ambers in this pic probably lol but I assure you it's there.
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.......... Wow that looks great!


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I want some...lol


Lol that's what she said lol



racerboy71 said:


> one more ? doob's.. i forget what company made these bd seeds that you are growing and i am feeling a lil lazy and was wondering if you could tell me again who made them? i remember asking if it was sensi's and i do remember that it wasn't them but rather some other place that i wasn't that familiar with.. did you order them from attitude? i think you said something like a friend or someone gave them to you.. thanks


It's Cali Bean Bank, and they came from a medicinal dispensary out in California.



AlteredBeast said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.......... Wow that looks great!


Thanks Altered lol, wish I could send ya'll an e-toke so you could taste it lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 8, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Thanks Altered lol, wish I could send ya'll an e-toke so you could taste it lol.


haha for reals that would be dope!


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 8, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Here's two pics of a sample nug I took off, the trichomes are ambering well now.
> 
> Can't see too many ambers in this pic probably lol but I assure you it's there.
> 
> ...


i see it lol looks like some sticky shit..


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 8, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haha for reals that would be dope!


Lol if only technology would advance in the important things, like e-tokes lol.



Wretched420 said:


> i see it lol looks like some sticky shit..


Yeah my scissors aren't gonna cut it this time around, lol I'm gonna have to buy a new set for this harvest.

Thanks for the compliment Wretched .


----------



## yubinator (Aug 8, 2009)

hey guys, i just germinated two LR2XAK48 and put them in soil in 16 oz containers when should I expect a sprout? the first has been planted for maybe a day i think, i partied last night so im fuzzy right now...and i just put on in the soil tonight


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 9, 2009)

yubinator said:


> hey guys, i just germinated two LR2XAK48 and put them in soil in 16 oz containers when should I expect a sprout? the first has been planted for maybe a day i think, i partied last night so im fuzzy right now...and i just put on in the soil tonight


1-7 days they should be sprouted.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 9, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol if only technology would advance in the important things, like e-tokes lol.
> 
> 
> Yeah my scissors aren't gonna cut it this time around, lol I'm gonna have to buy a new set for this harvest.
> ...



haha yea that would be awesome yea ive been looking into a good pair of scissors been seeing some cool ones on here.. 
the compliments are well deserved


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 9, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haha yea that would be awesome yea ive been looking into a good pair of scissors been seeing some cool ones on here..
> the compliments are well deserved


Yeah those spring loaded fiskars are nice .


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 9, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah those spring loaded fiskars are nice .


haha yeah the same ones im looking at something around that model


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 11, 2009)

Where you been Doobs? I hope everything is ok with you.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 11, 2009)

yea for reals i was thinking the same thing ..where ya at?


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 12, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Where you been Doobs? I hope everything is ok with you.





Wretched420 said:


> yea for reals i was thinking the same thing ..where ya at?


I'm around, things are just really complicated right now.

They say good things are followed by really hard down slides, this one is rough.... I can't even find a positive to it. So I'll be around, but not as often, I need some time.

I don't want to go into it very much, but my heart is very broken at the moment and I'll leave it at that.

As far as harvest I will post one of the plants here in a couple days. She's in her 48-ish hours of dark right now, hit her with a final power flush of 1 gallon w/ Clearex and 3 more without, prior to the super flush she had been fed nothing but regular water for about a week and a half.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 12, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I'm around, things are just really complicated right now.
> 
> They say good things are followed by really hard down slides, this one is rough.... I can't even find a positive to it. So I'll be around, but not as often, I need some time.
> 
> ...


We're glad to have you back here Doobs. 2 days without you is a long time. Sorry about the heart break, I won't ask any questions. Some harvest pics would be lovely but only if you are feeling up to it. Take your time and heal that broken heart and if there is ANYTHING I can do to help let me know. Love ya.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 12, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I'm around, things are just really complicated right now.
> 
> They say good things are followed by really hard down slides, this one is rough.... I can't even find a positive to it. So I'll be around,
> 
> .


Yea Ms.Doobs you said it.. just stay up and keep your head strong broken hearts can keep a person down long time and we dont want that!!
if you need anything doobs hit us up were like family!Get better


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 13, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> We're glad to have you back here Doobs. 2 days without you is a long time. Sorry about the heart break, I won't ask any questions. Some harvest pics would be lovely but only if you are feeling up to it. Take your time and heal that broken heart and if there is ANYTHING I can do to help let me know. Love ya.





Wretched420 said:


> Yea Ms.Doobs you said it.. just stay up and keep your head strong broken hearts can keep a person down long time and we dont want that!!
> if you need anything doobs hit us up were like family!Get better


Thanks for the support guys, very much appreciated. I always land on my feet, always have and always will. My girl and I have been talkin' and stuff, I think we semi quasi made up last night lol. I'll know in a week or so for sure though.

Anyhow....

The big girl is coming down tomorrow, ran out of herb this week so.... yeah.... lol my weight on that plant is going to be hella off.

The other girl that's still in bloom is starting to smell like a grape lollipop, or grape koolaid. I had my girl smell it too just to make sure I wasn't trippin' out or something.

I should have some pictures tomorrow or sometime this weekend. I'm also going to be starting another grow journal soon, I'm probably going to germinate 15-25 beans, let's hope they're not all female because I'll be F'd in the A so hard come bloom cycle lol.

Next journal:
Bubblicious/Bubblegum from Nirvana

StrawberryCough#2 from DutchBreed (I think?)

Black Domina from CBB

Blue Madness from CBB

And possibly....

Papaya from Nirvana


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 13, 2009)

Strawcough#2 and bubblegum and papaya  

Sounds like a Fruit salad 

It's all so yummy


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 13, 2009)

Also have a moment of silence any guitar players or musicians alike, Les Paul died today.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 13, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Also have a moment of silence any guitar players or musicians alike, Les Paul died today.


Passing of a Legend,It is a sad day for sure


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 13, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Strawcough#2 and bubblegum and papaya
> 
> Sounds like a Fruit salad
> 
> It's all so yummy


Lol don't forget the BlueBerry Madness/Blue Madness!!

I think I'm going to breed the Strawberry cough #2 and the Blueberry Madness together. I think it'll be good, should get some interesting coloring of certain plants with those genetics lol, not to mention that smell/taste will more than likely suite anyone's palate I'm thinking.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 13, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Passing of a Legend,It is a sad day for sure


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 13, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol don't forget the BlueBerry Madness/Blue Madness!!
> 
> I think I'm going to breed the Strawberry cough #2 and the Blueberry Madness together. I think it'll be good, should get some interesting coloring of certain plants with those genetics lol, not to mention that smell/taste will more than likely suite anyone's palate I'm thinking.


Then you can call that stain the Fruit Salad


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 13, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Then you can call that stain the Fruit Salad


Or I could take that "Lovechild" and cross it with the Papaya lol.

And call that one Fruit Salad lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 13, 2009)

Now that would be interesting
starin...lol


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 13, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Next journal:
> Bubblicious/Bubblegum from Nirvana
> 
> StrawberryCough#2 from DutchBreed (I think?)
> ...


sounds like a great line up cant wait!


----------



## Mentalchild (Aug 15, 2009)

You got any plant pic's ^^. Sorry for not being by that much i probably wont till my computer gets fixed whenever that is i still don't have the money to fix it . What you been up to doobs?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 15, 2009)

glad to see that you are back to yourself doob's... relationship's can such a blessing at times and such a heartbreak at others..
can't wait to see the new grow journal's. i had bought the strawberry cough femmed seeds awhile ago..i managed to kill mine before they got too big, but i also hooked my boy up with a couple of beans too, and i just talked to him yesterday and he said his buddy came by and took a few clippings of them, and should be ready to go soon.. dat would b cool to have grows together, so i could see how my plant compared to those of a more experienced grower. i am flushing my mkultra now along with the diesel, so they should be coming down this week.. i also have some of dna"s sour cream beans ready to go, but they will have to wait till mid september after i get back from italy..
just how many plants do you think you could grow under that 250 doobs?
o well.. just wanted to say hey and that it is nice to see you back again..


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 17, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> You got any plant pic's ^^. Sorry for not being by that much i probably wont till my computer gets fixed whenever that is i still don't have the money to fix it . What you been up to doobs?


I'll take some pics of the remaining plant today, probably won't post until the weekend is over. Gotta spend some time with the girl, we're having a picnic in the mountains and are gonna cloud watch.

I harvested 1 of the plants, put her in jars yesterday, opened it today, smelled, and about died lol. The smell was sooo pungent.

I made a small batch of oil, it's good.... Real good.... Too good lol.




racerboy71 said:


> glad to see that you are back to yourself doob's... relationship's can such a blessing at times and such a heartbreak at others..
> can't wait to see the new grow journal's. i had bought the strawberry cough femmed seeds awhile ago..i managed to kill mine before they got too big, but i also hooked my boy up with a couple of beans too, and i just talked to him yesterday and he said his buddy came by and took a few clippings of them, and should be ready to go soon.. dat would b cool to have grows together, so i could see how my plant compared to those of a more experienced grower. i am flushing my mkultra now along with the diesel, so they should be coming down this week.. i also have some of dna"s sour cream beans ready to go, but they will have to wait till mid september after i get back from italy..
> just how many plants do you think you could grow under that 250 doobs?
> o well.. just wanted to say hey and that it is nice to see you back again..


I'm kind of back to myself, but thanks Racer.

The seeds I got are Strawberry Cough #2, I'm pretty excited to see the difference between the regular Strawberry Cough vs. Strawberry Cough #2.

If you're working with all clones I'd say a 3x3 area full of single cola plants about 2-3 ft high (SoG). Or you can grow Scrog too, less plants but still a great yield a little more time consuming though. If you're going with regular plants, topping and pinching will even the canopy out and it'll grow more like a bush, you can achieve this with LST as well.

Hope this info helps you decide your next grow method.

I'll have the new grow going asap, just gotta buy some soil, which should be in about a week or so.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 17, 2009)

Strawberry Cough #2 is a Strawberry Female crossed with a Bushy compact skunk male...lol

Forgot about me already huh..lol Jk

How are you and the girl doing,the cloud that looked like a turd was me..lol


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Strawberry Cough #2 is a Strawberry Female crossed with a Bushy compact skunk male...lol
> 
> Forgot about me already huh..lol Jk
> 
> How are you and the girl doing,the cloud that looked like a turd was me..lol


hahaha


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Strawberry Cough #2 is a Strawberry Female crossed with a Bushy compact skunk male...lol
> 
> Forgot about me already huh..lol Jk
> 
> How are you and the girl doing,the cloud that looked like a turd was me..lol


Lol we're doing well and no I haven't forgotten about you.

Rock on, it'll be nice to see how this comes out regardless. How's the AJ?


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 17, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol we're doing well and no I haven't forgotten about you.
> 
> Rock on, it'll be nice to see how this comes out regardless. How's the AJ?


For a seedling not bad.Got a bunch of roots coming out of the net pot now.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> For a seedling not bad.Got a bunch of roots coming out of the net pot now.


Nice, can't wait for her to switch over to bloom.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 18, 2009)

Here a couple pics Doobs 

Last pic is of nazi zombies Map3 lvl 18 solo.
Getting ready to pimp the ray gun 

Birthday was saturday and only the woman and kid told me HB
Not even my family told me until monday.

Fuck getting old at 44


----------



## doogidie (Aug 18, 2009)

man i didn not feel like going through 64 pages of thread. you got the whole grow in an album somewheere cause i couldnt find it on your page?


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 18, 2009)

doogidie said:


> man i didn not feel like going through 64 pages of thread. you got the whole grow in an album somewheere cause i couldnt find it on your page?


64 pages?

On my end it's only 16 pages....


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here a couple pics Doobs
> 
> Last pic is of nazi zombies Map3 lvl 18 solo.
> Getting ready to pimp the ray gun
> ...


Looking good, those roots are pretty meaty .

Yeah I heard about the ray gun and the 4 barrel shotgun lol.

I'm sorry no one said HB to you Mind, you know I said my belated and I still feel bad about it so....







I know it's a Maple leaf but it was the best I could do lol. From the girl and I Happy Belated Birthday !!


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats cool doobs
Thanks alot i needed that..lol


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thats cool doobs
> Thanks alot i needed that..lol


No problem Mind we're tight like that lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 18, 2009)

happy belated birthday MIND!!ill smoke one for ya!
hey all ya got to do is feel young


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 18, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> happy belated birthday MIND!!ill smoke one for ya!
> hey all ya got to do is feel young


 
Thanks Wretched


----------



## doogidie (Aug 19, 2009)

well on my end your 16th page has the wonderberry haha back in june


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 19, 2009)

doogidie said:


> well on my end your 16th page has the wonderberry haha back in june


Go into My Rollitup, Then go to Edit Options, Almost all the way down the page there's an option for posts. I have show 40 posts per page, that's probably why it's only 16 pages long on my end rather than like 60 lol.

I'll have an update soon here.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 19, 2009)

Okay so here's the update.

Harvested 73g off of the smaller yielder, the move and running out of supplements really shafted me this round, but the quality is very nice so I guess it's alright. Made some Qwiso and it came out real good, stoned for daaaaays lol.

The other plant should come down either this weekend or next weekend. Either way I'm pretty excited, this plant smells slightly like skunk and strongly of grape koolaid/candy.

I got pretty lucky with the Genotypes, I got 2 out of the main 4 which isn't too bad. However the 3-4 leafed leaves through bloom is pretty ridiculous, but for unstable genetics I'd have to say I'm pretty impressed.

Pics 1-4 are of harvest/Qwiso
Pics 5-8 are of the top of the Grapey plant and a close up of trichomes.
Pics 9 and 10 are of the mutated leaves.

The pic of the trichomes was taken a couple days ago, the trichomes have since then turned a lot more amber. The plant has also swelled really nicely, some of the buds are almost mutated lookin', gotta love that last swell lol.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 19, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Okay so here's the update.
> 
> Harvested 73g off of the smaller yielder, the move and running out of supplements really shafted me this round, but the quality is very nice so I guess it's alright. Made some Qwiso and it came out real good, stoned for daaaaays lol.
> 
> ...


Damn Qwiso made my eyes blister


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 19, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn Qwiso made my eyes blister


Lol don't look so hard .


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 19, 2009)

But it's so yummy looking


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 19, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> But it's so yummy looking


Yeah it's pretty nice gonna do a second wash tonight and see how that comes out lol, probably won't be as nice but I can save it for a rainy day you know?

Edit: I still have some from the first wash lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 19, 2009)

Sounds good. 
HT top 10 strains
brainstorm haze.Anunnaki,whte berry,destroyer,the flav,pineapple punch,jorges diamonds#1,the black,fucking incredible,cole train


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 20, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Okay so here's the update.
> 
> Harvested 73g off of the smaller yielder, the move and running out of supplements really shafted me this round, but the quality is very nice so I guess it's alright. Made some Qwiso and it came out real good, stoned for daaaaays lol.
> 
> ...


wow wtf what kinda camera you have? i wish i could get pics like that lol...

looking good there doobs!


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Sounds good.
> HT top 10 strains
> brainstorm haze.Anunnaki,whte berry,destroyer,the flav,pineapple punch,jorges diamonds#1,the black,fucking incredible,cole train


Anunnaki and the Black i wanna try out


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 20, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Sounds good.
> HT top 10 strains
> brainstorm haze.Anunnaki,whte berry,destroyer,the flav,pineapple punch,jorges diamonds#1,the black,fucking incredible,cole train


Fucking Incredible is one that sounds well.... Fucking Incredible lol.

I'm pretty sure I saw this issue, with the top 10, my friend and I had a lil spat about how WB was on there. Thanks for confirming I was right lol.



Wretched420 said:


> wow wtf what kinda camera you have? i wish i could get pics like that lol...
> 
> looking good there doobs!


I have a Nikon L16, pretty good for a cheap camera. It has Macro and Super Macro zoom, the only down side is it runs solely on batteries, which can be a pain in the ass at times.

Other than that though it's a great lil' camera.

Also thanks Wretched, the yield was kind of crappy but eh, cest la vie.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 20, 2009)

Germinating 5 Bubblelicious/Bubblegum, 5 Black Domina, 5 Blueberry Madness and 5 Strawberry Cough #2 today .

I'll link the new journal in here when I make it.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 20, 2009)

Going to have a nice garden doobs


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2009)

hey doob's.. whats the qismo stuff? never heard of that name b4.. is it just bubble? kinda looked like that too me.. looks friggin sweet though.. congrats on another sucessful harvest.. looks great.. must b nice to be disappointed with 70 sum grams, lol...
i just cut down my mk and the small diesel too.. have it drying now.. all in all im pretty happy with the results.. gonna go with dna's sour cream next from beans that i've already got, and hopefully i'll get my hands on a couple of those strawberry cough clones i was telling you about.. they are the ones from dutch passion..
looking forward to your next grow..


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 20, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Going to have a nice garden doobs


Very nice, thanks to a great friend .



racerboy71 said:


> hey doob's.. whats the qismo stuff? never heard of that name b4.. is it just bubble? kinda looked like that too me.. looks friggin sweet though.. congrats on another sucessful harvest.. looks great.. must b nice to be disappointed with 70 sum grams, lol...
> i just cut down my mk and the small diesel too.. have it drying now.. all in all im pretty happy with the results.. gonna go with dna's sour cream next from beans that i've already got, and hopefully i'll get my hands on a couple of those strawberry cough clones i was telling you about.. they are the ones from dutch passion..
> looking forward to your next grow..


Qwiso is Quick wash Iso, check out some threads on it. Similar to oil but hardens up like candy.

Strawberry cough from DP is good, tastes superb, the high was a bit uppy for me, but none the less very nice smoke. 

Good luck on your harvest and cure .


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 20, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Germinating 5 Bubblelicious/Bubblegum, 5 Black Domina, 5 Blueberry Madness and 5 Strawberry Cough #2 today .
> 
> I'll link the new journal in here when I make it.



ill be watching!!!! did you order these or what?


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 21, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> ill be watching!!!! did you order these or what?


Rock on, you know you're always welcome Wretched.

Got em' from a friend, my buddy's awesome .

Edit: My buddy ordered them from companies though, so I guess they're technically ordered and given lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 21, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Rock on, you know you're always welcome Wretched.
> 
> Got em' from a friend, my buddy's awesome .
> 
> Edit: My buddy ordered them from companies though, so I guess they're technically ordered and given lol.



i wish i knew some buddies in town like that lol!


you still gonna run the 250w havent seen ya in there lol...


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol yeah I'm still gonna use the 250, I've been around just too damned stoned to answer questions lol. Yeah doobie's being a lazy ass for the moment lol, I'll be back answering questions when the new grow gets going. With harvest plus the new grow right around the way it's a bit chaotic lol.Not all my friends and buddies are in town you know lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 21, 2009)

Chop the other girl yet doobs...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Chop the other girl yet doobs...lol


Nope, she's getting a dose of Clearex today or tomorrow, then a super flush, then 48 of dark, then harvest lol. It's killin' me that grape candy smell .

Edit: Also forgot to add the BD has emerging taproots, the BG is cracked, the SC#2 and BM are still trying to crack, they should all be popped and rooted in a couple days hopefully.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 21, 2009)

Got to love the grape smell...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Got to love the grape smell...lol


Lol yeah my girl's pretty excited too lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 21, 2009)

Got love it when the girl gets excited


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Got love it when the girl gets excited


Lol I could come back with soooo many bad jokes for that lol.... but I'll be good lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 21, 2009)

Damn i was trying to get some dirtiness out of ya...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn i was trying to get some dirtiness out of ya...lol


Lol leave it to you Mind lol.

Edit: Doing a Clearex feeding.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 21, 2009)

Flush that girl good now...lol
And yeah thats me,the Sicko...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Flush that girl good now...lol
> And yeah thats me,the Sicko...lol


Oh I'll flush her gooooood , oh wait which girl you talkin' about again?

Lol .


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes!! 
That lol's what i mean...


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Yes!!
> That lol's what i mean...


Lol thought you'd like that one lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 26, 2009)

Quick update, harvested the grapey smelling one.

Also germinated 5 BM, BD, BG and SC#2's. What I have sprouted at the moment is 5 BG, 3 SC#2, and 3 BD. The rest are still trying to germinate, but I don't think they will. That damn BlueberryMadness, second fucking time I have tried with them, and again shitty germ rate.

Out of all of the strains though BG is proving to be the strongest so far.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 26, 2009)

lOOKING GOOD DOOBS


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 26, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> lOOKING GOOD DOOBS


Lol thanks, it'd be even better if I could actually get a female to harvest from the BM though  lol.

Also you're right about the growling, that's pretty dope. Kind of reminds me of Killswitch Engage with the distorted guitar riffs for sure. It's like if Killswitch, Haunted, Portishead, KMFDM, Poe, Ministry and Irish folk had a love child lol, regardless good shit.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 26, 2009)

Doobs check out this vid from mushroomhead

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DS3yyTQo_EQ


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 27, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs check out this vid from mushroomhead
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DS3yyTQo_EQ


Haven't heard that song, last album I listened to was XX and M3, can't remember which came first lol.

I know one little doobie who's gonna obtain this album lol.

Do you like Ministry? They're pretty bad ass personally, they're more industrial rock though. Here's one of their newer songs. The cognitive mix sounds better but I couldn't find it on youtube, they released two albums one with regular songs and the other with remixes but both are pretty good.

[youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TXIVoKrn9uQ&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TXIVoKrn9uQ&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 27, 2009)

A little like white zombie(early)


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 27, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> A little like white zombie(early)


Yeah kinda, except with more oomph lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 27, 2009)

This is one of my favorites from Ministry, a bit older but yeah.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fm4X9yElG9Y&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fm4X9yElG9Y&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/youtube]


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 27, 2009)

man, i love me some ministry doobs.. thieves and liars.. the mind is an excellent thing to taste, all that stuff.. great stuff.. i even saw pigface once live.. it had some members of like ministy, and maybe al jorgensen, and peps from kmfdm or some crap.. they rocked.. haven't listened to any of that in awhile though, but now you have me all amped up to go and dig some of if out.. thanks, lol... i used to really like alot of industrial. trying to remember the name of the band that put out that album.. too dark park.. o yeah.. skinny puppy, that's it, thanx, lol.. love the videos.. gotta see if i can get them on amazon..
how you making out with the new seeds? i just tasted my diesel from g13labs, it was a freebie from the attitude, and i really have to say that it is really nice, and can't beat the price.. and i just made my first batch of qwismo as well.. that is in a dish out on the porch still . most of the alcohol has evaporated now, just gonna give it a lil longer... always wanted to make some kind of hash, was thinking about getting some bubble bags, but after reading, and seeing, lol, that qwiso that you made, i did what you had suggested and searched it on here and found myself a nice lil thread on how to make it, and followed it and it looks pretty good out on my porch, lol..
o well.. hope you get some girls out of the new batch..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks alot doobs, now i got ministry on the brain, not really a bad thing, lol.. went on youtube and am watching the video for thieves... such a great band.. i always loved that song.. jesus built my hotrod was good,but always thought it was one of their more commercial hits, if you can really say that about ministry.. ooo, gotta go and watch some more videos, lol.. thanks alot, lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 27, 2009)

o yah doobs. forgot to ask you.. what is the best way to smoke that qwismo? like i have a lil glass bowl that i use, it doesn't have anykind of screen in it or anything, that i usually smoke grass out of..i have also made some pressed "hash" that i get out of my grinder that i would just put a chunk on top of a nug in the bowl and smoke it that way.. i was just curious if there was a better way to smoke it?


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 28, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> man, i love me some ministry doobs.. thieves and liars.. the mind is an excellent thing to taste, all that stuff.. great stuff.. i even saw pigface once live.. it had some members of like ministy, and maybe al jorgensen, and peps from kmfdm or some crap.. they rocked.. haven't listened to any of that in awhile though, but now you have me all amped up to go and dig some of if out.. thanks, lol... i used to really like alot of industrial. trying to remember the name of the band that put out that album.. too dark park.. o yeah.. skinny puppy, that's it, thanx, lol.. love the videos.. gotta see if i can get them on amazon..
> how you making out with the new seeds? i just tasted my diesel from g13labs, it was a freebie from the attitude, and i really have to say that it is really nice, and can't beat the price.. and i just made my first batch of qwismo as well.. that is in a dish out on the porch still . most of the alcohol has evaporated now, just gonna give it a lil longer... always wanted to make some kind of hash, was thinking about getting some bubble bags, but after reading, and seeing, lol, that qwiso that you made, i did what you had suggested and searched it on here and found myself a nice lil thread on how to make it, and followed it and it looks pretty good out on my porch, lol..
> o well.. hope you get some girls out of the new batch..


Skinny puppy, now that's a band I haven't listened to in a long while lol. You remind me of SP and I remind you of Min lol, awesome.

You can also boil, which will make the alcohol evaporate faster/purge faster and you can control if you get a more liquid product, candy product or powdery product.

Just heat some water in a pot, not hardcore boiling, just slight and sit the dish you have the alcohol in, on top of the pot. The alcohol will start to bubble up, DO NOT let it give off fumes/vapor smoke. If it's giving off smokey fumes, the water is too hot. You just want it to bubble, but not violently.

Also make sure to use a razor to get that stuff off, and make sure the dish is bigger than the pot so you can just sit it on top.

Before you smoke it make sure all the alcohol smell is out of it, that will ensure all of it evaporated. I'll usually leave it out 8-12 hours after I make it, just to be safe.



racerboy71 said:


> thanks alot doobs, now i got ministry on the brain, not really a bad thing, lol.. went on youtube and am watching the video for thieves... such a great band.. i always loved that song.. jesus built my hotrod was good,but always thought it was one of their more commercial hits, if you can really say that about ministry.. ooo, gotta go and watch some more videos, lol.. thanks alot, lol


It was more of their commercial hits I guess you could say lol, but it's my favorite to race around town to. Turbo plus Ministry equals, fuck yeahyah lol.

I like KMFDM too, Bullets, Bombs and Bigotry is a good one, I also like last things and adios.

I like a bunch of different music though, I'm a very eclectic person when it comes to music for sure.



racerboy71 said:


> o yah doobs. forgot to ask you.. what is the best way to smoke that qwismo? like i have a lil glass bowl that i use, it doesn't have anykind of screen in it or anything, that i usually smoke grass out of..i have also made some pressed "hash" that i get out of my grinder that i would just put a chunk on top of a nug in the bowl and smoke it that way.. i was just curious if there was a better way to smoke it?


You can smoke it different ways really. You can hot knife it, vaporize it, screen it, or just put it on top of a nice bowl of herb or ash. I like putting it on herb or ash personally, lasts longer and soaks right into the herb and makes each hit nice warm and hashtastic lol.

Edit: Forgot to add you can also put it on some papers and wooo yeah it's good stuff lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 28, 2009)

Still smelling grapey doobs


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Still smelling grapey doobs


Yeah like grapes with a hint of skunk's ass lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 28, 2009)

Skunk's ass huh...lol
That sounds awesome


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Skunk's ass huh...lol
> That sounds awesome


Only if it's female lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 28, 2009)

Female skunk's Ass is even better...lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 28, 2009)

yah.. female skunk ass does sound kinda tasty.. i was a lil nervous about d boiling water method and all since we only have a gas stove, and not an electric jobby.. like i said, i just let it sit out on the porch for like 36 or so hours.. waited for all the alcohol to evaporate, and gave it maybe six or so more hours to make sure it was all gone.. i tryed some of it out today, and it had me buzzing hard for like four or so hours, than just feeling good for a couple of more hours on top of that.. i for like three grams from just the trim and i also threw in some of the smaller popcorn buds from the diesel.. not too bad..
i am definitely down with all kinds of music, all but pretty much country and western.. sorry mom and dad, lol the sad thing is the older i get, the less i find myself exploring newer music.. i find myself going back to the classics.. like the beatles and neil young.. something about that stuff talks to my soul.. i've also been getting down with a lil jimmi hendrix lately.. love all that guitar feedback and stuff.. oh well.. thanks for the stroll down memory lane with the ministry vid, lol..


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 29, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> yah.. female skunk ass does sound kinda tasty.. i was a lil nervous about d boiling water method and all since we only have a gas stove, and not an electric jobby.. like i said, i just let it sit out on the porch for like 36 or so hours.. waited for all the alcohol to evaporate, and gave it maybe six or so more hours to make sure it was all gone.. i tryed some of it out today, and it had me buzzing hard for like four or so hours, than just feeling good for a couple of more hours on top of that.. i for like three grams from just the trim and i also threw in some of the smaller popcorn buds from the diesel.. not too bad..
> i am definitely down with all kinds of music, all but pretty much country and western.. sorry mom and dad, lol the sad thing is the older i get, the less i find myself exploring newer music.. i find myself going back to the classics.. like the beatles and neil young.. something about that stuff talks to my soul.. i've also been getting down with a lil jimmi hendrix lately.. love all that guitar feedback and stuff.. oh well.. thanks for the stroll down memory lane with the ministry vid, lol..


Well when you're more comfortable or get a hot plate you'll try out the boil method.

Lol you know you're getting old when the music you listen/listened to, has the words memory lane in the same sentence lol.

That's a nice line up, add some Steve Miller Band, Floyd and some Doors and you got yourself a nice play list.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 31, 2009)

yeah doobieous, i used to work around all kinds of chemicals at my job.. methyl ethyl ketone..mek.. ethyl acetate, isopropyl alcohol, denatured alcohol.. just to name a few of the lovely ones, lol.. and a few years ago i managed to catch on fire from shall we say the family jewels down to my feet after spilling some ethyl all over myself, so now when it comes to working with some heavy duty chemicals, i like to leave any kind of heat or flame out of the equation if at all possible..
and i do have to admit that you have a pretty eclectic musical taste there yourself too, lol.. did you ever get into much of the brit pop thng? my good friends ate that stuff up, and i have to say that i like like the verve and blur and some others, but not as much as some of my friends did and still do..

o well.. how is the new crop going.. i was just online looking at the $36 million bust in one of the national parks.. that shit always cracks me up with how over inflated the price that they quote is.. 
have you started a new journal for them yet? well, hope you have all baby girls and all goes well with them


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 31, 2009)

one other quick ? for you doobieous.. i was thinking about getting a new bulb for my hydrofarm hoody thingy, as i bought it used from a friend, and am not sure of how much time is on the bulb.. i went on a bunch of hydro store sites and have to admit that it was a lil overwhelming, all of the different brands and all of bulbs that are available.. i did see one that kind of stood up above the others, think it was a sun agro or some crap like that.. it says that it is a 27o watter for use in 250 set-ups, and gave off like an extra 2k lumens.. i was just curious as to what kind of bulb you run in your set-up, and if you have ever heard any good or bad stuffs about the sun agro bulb? thanx


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 31, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah doobieous, i used to work around all kinds of chemicals at my job.. methyl ethyl ketone..mek.. ethyl acetate, isopropyl alcohol, denatured alcohol.. just to name a few of the lovely ones, lol.. and a few years ago i managed to catch on fire from shall we say the family jewels down to my feet after spilling some ethyl all over myself, so now when it comes to working with some heavy duty chemicals, i like to leave any kind of heat or flame out of the equation if at all possible..
> and i do have to admit that you have a pretty eclectic musical taste there yourself too, lol.. did you ever get into much of the brit pop thng? my good friends ate that stuff up, and i have to say that i like like the verve and blur and some others, but not as much as some of my friends did and still do..
> 
> o well.. how is the new crop going.. i was just online looking at the $36 million bust in one of the national parks.. that shit always cracks me up with how over inflated the price that they quote is..
> have you started a new journal for them yet? well, hope you have all baby girls and all goes well with them


Lol yeah I can understand dude, getting your no no zone on fire isn't the best motivator to go and try to do it again lol.

I like a little brit pop, not much though. If anything I like brit indie or grime better. Two bands I really like are Radiohead and Muse too. Thoughts of a dying athiest from Muse is one of my favorites from them, and Street Spirit from Radiohead.

Lol as I was posting this "Just Be" by Dj Tiesto was on playing on my playlist lol.

"You can travel the world, but you can't run away from the person you are in your heart. You can be who you want to be, make us believe in you, keep all your light in the dark. If you're searching for truth, you must look in the mirror, and make sense of what you can see.... Just be."

Great song.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 31, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> one other quick ? for you doobieous.. i was thinking about getting a new bulb for my hydrofarm hoody thingy, as i bought it used from a friend, and am not sure of how much time is on the bulb.. i went on a bunch of hydro store sites and have to admit that it was a lil overwhelming, all of the different brands and all of bulbs that are available.. i did see one that kind of stood up above the others, think it was a sun agro or some crap like that.. it says that it is a 27o watter for use in 250 set-ups, and gave off like an extra 2k lumens.. i was just curious as to what kind of bulb you run in your set-up, and if you have ever heard any good or bad stuffs about the sun agro bulb? thanx


I know that bulb, and I'm pretty sure I've used it before or one of my friend's did, it put out good results. Either way for the past couple of grows I've just been using a Phillips 250 HPS bulb lol, it works though, no doubt.

The dual spectrum bulbs are where it's at though, gonna invest in one of those bulbs next grow.

By the way the babies are doing well, except for the retarded one. God damn CBB beans dude, I mean when you actually DO get them to germ and get a female from them it's great smoke, but this germ ratio is crap. I've had bagseed act better lol. I really hope I get a female from the BD's again because I'm down to 2 of those now, the retarded one was BD.

So what I've got now is, 2 BD's, 5 BG's, and 3 SC#2.


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 1, 2009)

wow old faces whats been going on?


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 1, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> wow old faces whats been going on?


Sorry I've been a stranger Wretched, but my girlfriend's brother died from a pill Od. So I've been holding the fort down until she gets back. Things should mellow when she gets back on Friday. Been having to crank out all kinds of tattoos, my girl's car was self surrendered but they never gave her paperwork so now they're garnishing her checks 300 a check. So I'll be around but not as often, because I gotta make more cash at the moment. I'm pretty sure I gotta make like 600-1000 this next week which shouldn't be too bad, no biggie.

Rest assured I will be back at the 250 club to help and when everything settles I will start my new journal.

How have you been?


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 1, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Sorry I've been a stranger Wretched, but my girlfriend's brother died from a pill Od. So I've been holding the fort down until she gets back. Things should mellow when she gets back on Friday. Been having to crank out all kinds of tattoos, my girl's car was self surrendered but they never gave her paperwork so now they're garnishing her checks 300 a check. So I'll be around but not as often, because I gotta make more cash at the moment. I'm pretty sure I gotta make like 600-1000 this next week which shouldn't be too bad, no biggie.
> 
> Rest assured I will be back at the 250 club to help and when everything settles I will start my new journal.
> 
> How have you been?


damn man sorry to hear that things are tough all over these days gotta stay up! yea take your time im sure it will all work out!!

ive been good just had to tear down my flower room due to some drama but got to harvest the Princess Diesel at a good date 55 days she only goes for 56 so yea but ill have everything setup even better next time so more buds and ill be getting some testers your way once i start messing around but yea

well we will be waiting for your full return woman


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 1, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> damn man sorry to hear that things are tough all over these days gotta stay up! yea take your time im sure it will all work out!!
> 
> ive been good just had to tear down my flower room due to some drama but got to harvest the Princess Diesel at a good date 55 days she only goes for 56 so yea but ill have everything setup even better next time so more buds and ill be getting some testers your way once i start messing around but yea
> 
> well we will be waiting for your full return woman


Thanks for the support Wretched .

Sorry to hear about the drama but at least you weren't too far off lol, I mean 1 day ooOOooOOoo  lol.

I think I'll have some testers too, Chocolate Chunk x Strawberry cough #2, it's gonna take awhile because of back crossing and all that jazz. Should be an interesting strain none the less, think it's been done already with Strawberry cough but not the #2.

Tester beans are always great .

I'll be back after things settle, for sure.


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 1, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Thanks for the support Wretched .
> 
> Sorry to hear about the drama but at least you weren't too far off lol, I mean 1 day ooOOooOOoo  lol.
> 
> ...



yea i was trying to get some male flowers by letting them go longer to get some S1's and cross with them and bs like that but w/e yea though right on yours sounds good my will be untested F1's so no back crossing yet we will see what it brings lol but looking forward to watching your gro!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 5, 2009)

jessh doobs sorry to hear about your girls wooo's.. that strawberry cough/chocolate chunk sounds friggin great. i did just see it in like skunk or somewhere like that, but like u said, i think that is just the original sc... i can't wait till i get a few more grows under my belt so that i am able to do some breeding.. it sound's like soo much fun..
so how was the princess diesel wretched? sounds pretty tasty.. what was the cross in that? that sucks about your flowering room, but atleast in wasn't midflower or anything like that


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 6, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yea i was trying to get some male flowers by letting them go longer to get some S1's and cross with them and bs like that but w/e yea though right on yours sounds good my will be untested F1's so no back crossing yet we will see what it brings lol but looking forward to watching your gro!!


My buddy's the one who's more concerned about back crossing and what not lol. Don't know which one we're back crossing yet he said probably the CC because it's more Indica.

I'll start a new journal here pretty soon.



racerboy71 said:


> jessh doobs sorry to hear about your girls wooo's.. that strawberry cough/chocolate chunk sounds friggin great. i did just see it in like skunk or somewhere like that, but like u said, i think that is just the original sc... i can't wait till i get a few more grows under my belt so that i am able to do some breeding.. it sound's like soo much fun..


It's cool dude, she's doing a little better, thanks Racer.

I'm sure you'll be a great breeder dude, you sound very passionate about it. We need more breeders that are for the passion rather than the cash flow.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 12, 2009)

New journal is *here* guys, the link is in my signature too.

I'll still keep this one open in case someone stumbles upon it later and has a question. Most of my time will be spent in the new journal though everyone's welcome as always.


----------



## Mentalchild (Sep 17, 2009)

whats good doobs?


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 17, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> whats good doobs?


Nada much, just taking care of the new babies.

You can join the new journal if you want.

How're you doing?


----------



## Mentalchild (Sep 19, 2009)

Doing good. ight whats the link.


----------

